# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Viti 2005, 600 vjetori i lindjes së Gjergj Kastriot - Skënderbeut

## Albo

E Premte, 18 Mars 2005 

Per publicistin e njohur nje gje eshte e qarte: Ne trashegimtaret e Kastrioteve ne Demokraci, i jemi borxh Heroit per sa i perket nderimit. Elementi, qe i eshte referuar, eshte i thjeshte dhe ka te beje me polemiken per armet e tij dhe me indiferencen e madhe per te nderuar realisht figuren e tij 

Nga Ylli Polovina* 

Polemika e fundit per vertetesine apo jo te armeve te Skenderbeut te ruajtura ne Muzeun e Vjenes ben te qarte se si ne kete bote e ne kete Shqiperi nuk shterrojne kurre ata qe ushqehen rehatisht mbi shpine te te tjereve. Mjafton te kesh nje emer e sidomos nje veper. Mbi emrin e bemen e Gjergj Kastriotit nuk kane munguar, qe prej castit kur nderroi jete, pervetesuesit e tij. Kane qene nje lukuni me "sternipa" e "stermbesa" false, bashkeluftetare te shpikur, pasardhes te sajuar, trashegimtare mashtruese. Gjashteqind viteve te fames se tij nuk u kane munguar as shkrimtaret e paguar per te legjitimuar ndonje pinjoll te paligjshem as edhe dokrataret, ata qe nuk dine asgje rreth Skenderbeut e megjithate flasin gjithe diten. 

Perpjekja per ta nderuar 

Mirepo gjer sa u mberrit qe kombetarisht shqiptaret dhe drejtuesit e tyre ne qeverisje ne Tirane, Prishtine, Shkup apo Podgorice te njemendesoheshin per te shpallur vitin 2005 si Vitin e Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut, u desh jo pak mund. Ne mes te marsit, tashme nuk ka fort kohe per te harrxuar dite me dyshimin e padokumentuar kurre se perkrenarja dhe dy shpatat e tij te ruajtura ne nje nga muzete me te njohur te botes, jane false. Nuk mund te realizohet ndonje kontribut i ri per Skenderbeun ne rast se ndokujt i hipen ne koke te rrezoje brenda disa minutave nje pune te tere kolosale studimore te dhjetra historianeve te spikatur ne njohjen e dokumentuar te jetes e vepres se Heroit Kombetar. Do te ishte i pranuar cdo lloj rishikimi e cmitizimi i vepres dhe i jetes se Gjergj Kastriotit, vec i ndermarre brenda logjikes se paraqitjes se nje prove te re te dokumentuar. Vetem pastaj le te deshmojne para opinionit publik se me ne fund e kane gjetur te verteten e tyre, e cila mund te kete brenda vetes te gjitha me te papriturat e me te paparafytyruarat. Pershembull se Skenderbeu na paska qene sllav opo sllavo-shqiptar. Se ishte thjesht nje fshatar periferie, por qe pati fat dhe i eci. Se ishte individ shume egoist dhe lakmoi te behej mbret. Se nuk vdiq nga ethet, por e helmuan njerez te Republikes se Venedikut. Apo se zeheri vrases i erdhi nga Vatikani. 

Por nuk eshte as rishikim dhe as cmitizim pozitiv perpjekja per ta carmatosur Skenderbeun dhe refuzuar vertetesine e perkrenares se tij historike. Ai eshte thjesht nje shvleresim i tij. I bere ndoshta jo me keqdashesi te posacme, por me protagonizen naiv. 

Po mbyllen tre muajt e pare te vitit te Gjergj Kastriotit dhe kane filluar te duken qartas jo vetem ato institucione qe po rrine indiferente para kesaj ngjarjeje te madhe, por edhe emra te vecante individesh prej te cileve pritet shume. Tashme dallohen ata qe po bejne per Skenderbeun dhe ata qe po marrin apo perfitojne prej pervjetorit te tij. Dhe ne kete rast te fundit nuk e kemi thjesht shqetesimin per nje gazetare te Radiotelevizionit italian qe, duke mbajtur mbiemrin Kastriota e duke mos qene fare nje Kastriote, trajtohet institucionalisht si nje pasardhese e Skenderbeut. Meraku i gjithsecilit shqiptar eshte qe viti 2005 te sjelle risi e gjera te reja per Heroin tone kombetar. Te gjithe duam qe viti i tij te mos kaperxehet me monotonine e idese se te gjitha zbulimet per te jane bere. Apo se ja kemi bere te gjitha nderet dhe tani nuk kemi mundesi tjeter vec t'ja perserisim ato me po aq respekt. Renia ne nje vit perkujtimi rutinor do te ishte demi me i madh qe do t'i benim vetvetes. Jo Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Jemi ne qe kemi patur e ca me shume kemi mjaft nevoje sot per te. Jemi ne tek dyert e Evropes, Gjergj Kastrioti ka gjashte shekuj qe eshte ngulitur ne zemer te kontinentit. 

Ata qe po punojne 

Kur Sabri Godo ben te ditur se po ripunon librin e tij kryeveper per Skenderbeun dhe shpjegon se nga ky proces romani i tij historik do ta njerezoje edhe me shume figuren e Heroit, kjo eshte nje risi. Ky eshte nje kontribut i ri i tij. Eshte nje vlere e re. Te njejtin kumt jep ai edhe kur thote se do te largoje nga faqet e librit ekzaltimet me shifrat e numurit te ushtrise otomane te mundur ne Shqiperi. Prej kohesh brezat e rinj bashkekombas ne kete shekull te informacionit te shpejte dhe real- ndjejne merzi kur hiperbolizohen njerez dhe ngjarje. Shifra 200 apo 300 mije ushtare turq te deshtuar perreth Krujes dje, ne shekullin e Marin Barlecit, bente pjese te natyrshme ne kulturen romantike te kohes. Ne vitin 2005 ajo tingellon nje demagogji e paster nacionaliste. 

Kur Ismail Kadare edhe njehere rilevon profilin proevropian te Gjergj Kastriotit nuk e ben kete gje per lakmira politike te dites. Ai nuk ka dale deri tani ne ndonje fushate zgjedhore per te mbledhur vota. Kadare kembengul se sherbimi i ri qe mund t'i jape atdheut te vet Skenderbeu eshte te na ndergjegjesoje edhe me se per te hyre ne Bashkimin Europian luftohet e nuk pritet. Sakrifikohet dhe nuk enderrohet me sy hapur. Qe te te shkoje emri i mire gjer ne zemer te kontinentit e te ndihet ne Bruksel si ne shtepine e tij do te duhet shume mund e perpjekje. Keshtu veproi Gjergj Kastrioti dhe ndodhi qe me emrin e statujat e tij shenohen iteneraret e shume kryeqyteteve te medhenj te eurokontinentit. 

Kur Moikom Zeqo here pas here i ben te ditur opinionit per nje statuje te re te Gjergjit ne Pulia te Italise apo per gjurmet e nje vule te re te tij sjelle nga Danimarka, kur fton ne mjediset e Muzeut Kombetar koleksionisten me te madhe te librave per Gjergj Kastriotin apo shpjegon hollesi rreth nje ekspozite te mundshme te heraldikes se rreth pesedhjete familjeve fisnike te mesjetes, nuk deshmon gje tjeter vec pasionin per t'i shtuar te rene Vitit te Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Sabri Godo, Ismail Kadare, Moikom Zeqo, Shaban Sinani, Aurel Plasari e deri Luan Rama ne Unesko, ne Paris, kerkojne ta shpetojne heroin tone kombetar nga veprimi i rutines ceremoniale. Kjo fryme e fundit akoma vijon te ndihet ne mjediset e disa institucioneve shteterore. 

Kur kryeministri Fatos Nano, pasi shpall me vendim te kabinetit te tij celjen e ketij viti dhe me pas ben te ditur se qeveria nisi sponsorizimin e botimit te korpusit te madh ne dhjete vellime te historianit te shumenjohur Kristo Frasheri, kushtuar jetes dhe vepres se Skenderbeut, deshmon patjeter se eshte mjaft i ndergjegjshem per rendesine e vecante kombetare te perkujtimit te gjashteqindvjetorit te lindjes se Heroit. Duke qene edhe vete nje politikan i dekoruar nga Presidenti me urdherin e larte Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu ai mund te beje shume per te realizuar nje vit te vecante dhe origjinal. Deri tani rezulton se kremtimet me te bujshme e me seriozet shqiptaret i kane realizuar ne periudhat autoritariste te Ahmet Zogut dhe totalitare te Enver Hoxhes. Nje periudhe e re e pluralizmit me nje jetegjatesi te qendrueshme (deri tani 15 vjecare) do ta mbante shume mire si embleme kuptimplote te saj nje kremtim konkurues me te dy regjimeve. 

Ne ndjekje te Kastrioteve 

Kur regjizori televiziv Namik Ajazi dhe kolegu i tij Engell Ndocaj ne prill 1999, te gjendur per pak dite ne Firence me pergatitjen e nje dokumentari per emigracionin, moren urdherin nga drejtori i tyre i atehershem Eduard Mazi te mos ktheheshin ne Tirane pa kaluar njehere nga Napoli e intervistuar njeriun me emrin Xhorxho Kastriota, nuk e dinin se ne nje fare menyre po benin histori. Plaku thinjebardhe, te cilin menjehere e vune ne qendren e dokumentarit te tyre popullor "Nje emer qe nuk shuhet" ishte nje pasardhes i vertete ne linje mashkullore i Gjergj Kastriotit. Nuk ishte fals. Kete gje e deshmojne tashme te gjitha dokumentat e mundshme. Ai ishte sternip i Akilit, i njerit prej djemve te Ferrantes, djalit te Gjon Kastriotit. I biri i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut ishte duke dhe jetonte prane oborrit mbreteror te Napolit. Engjell Ndocaj dhe Namik Ajazi kishin bere nje gjetje, nje zbulim. Dokumentari i tyre ekspozoi para shqiptareve nje te moshuar me mall te ndezur per vendin e tij. Xhorxho Kastriota ishte edhe nje anetar i larte i Urdherit te Maltes, pra nje fisnik i ndritur me influence. Namik Ajazi do t'i shkonte gjer ne fund risise qe kishin zbuluar. Ndersa ne Lece pergatiste nje dokumentar per trajtimin e klandestineve shqiptare te ardhur nga Kosova gjate luftes e te strehuar perkohesisht ne qendrat e pritjes se bregut te Otrantos (telereportazhi "Kronike me te ikurit nga lufta"), Ajazi ndesh Xhorxho Kastriotin. Ky, edhe pse shtepine e tij keshtjellez e kishte ne Napoli, ne Lece kishte shkuar per te ndihmuar bashkekombasit e vet te shperngulur nga lufta. Nje dite me pas Namik Ajazi do ta "ndiqte" Xhorxhon ne Bari, ne kishen kryesore te qytetit, Shen Nikolla, ndersa drejtonte nje mbledhje te gjere te misionareve te Urdherit te Maltes me objekt grumbullimin e ndihmave per Kosoven. Xhorxho ka dhene ndihma edhe per rikonstruksion shkollash ne Shqiperine e Veriut. Pa kete kontribut te gazetareve te sipercituar dhe te Televizionit Shqiptar do te dukej ende i zbrazet ky vit i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Madje ai duhet te "mbushet", per fat te keq, edhe me lajmin e hidhur se njeriu i mire Xhorxho Kastriota vdiq nente muaj me pare. Nderroi jete mes heshtjes tone, me 2004, por kjo gje nuk duhet te ndodhe, pa ja nderuar kujtimin, me 2005, ne vitin e stergjyshit te tij. 

Ky Vit i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut kercenohet nga rutina. Deri edhe mjeshterit private vijojne te tregetojne po ato lloje statuetash te tij. Nuk gjen nje krijim te ri te hedhur ne treg, nuk ka distinktiva me portretin e Heroit dhe me devizen fatlume te vitit 2005, si kryevit i 600-vjetorit te lindjes se tij. 

Jemi vendi e populli qe kemi bere vetem nje film per Skenderbeun, madje edhe ate me sovjetiket e viteve pesedhjete te shekullit te shkuar. Nje film i ri per Gjergj Kastriotin nuk po behet as ne Tirane dhe as ne Prishtine, ai po realizohet pertej Adriatikut, ne Itali, nga regjizori Roberto de Feo. 

Fan Noli e ka quajtur Skenderbeun "kampion te lirise". Ishte ne SHBA kur krijoi librin e tij kushtuar Gjergj Kastriotit dhe beri kete percaktim. Ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, sic dihet, e kuptojne shume mire lirine dhe vleren e saj. Per te marre nje deshmi te tille mjafton te shkosh edhe ne kryeqytetin tone ne mjediset e Bankes Shqiptaro-Amerikane. Atje ne ballin e hollit te saj kryesor do te dallosh nje steme te Bankes. Pastaj ne te majte te saj eshte pikturuar Statuja e Lirise. Ne te djathte gjendet i vizatuar momumenti ne Tirane i Gjergj Kastriotit. 

*Publicist dhe Diplomat

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Shtepia e Skenderbeut dhe Europa * 

E Diele, 23 Janar 2005 

Shkrimi eshte ne formen e apelit, por edhe te sugjerimit, per qetesine me te cilen e kane marre strukturat e shtetit shqiptar, pervjetorin e madh te lindjes se Heroit Kombetar. Shkrimtari i njohur apelon per Godinen, ku Skenderbeu bujti ne Rome dhe qe sot eshte thjesht nje muze makaronash. Do te ishte mire, sipas tij, qe te flitej per nje rikonceptim te saj, me bashkimin e vullneteve te duhura 

Nga Visar Zhiti 

Cuditerisht 600 vjetori i Heroit tone Kombetar, Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeut duket sikur erdhi shume befasisht ne atdheun e tij, i pa paralajmeruar dhe te gjithe sikur i gjeti te papergatitur, kur zyrtarisht nuk po behet asgje dhe nuk ka kohe te behet asgje serioze dhe e denje, kur qofte dhe nje kurore lulesh ne shtatoren e tij nuk po cohet apo te pakten t'i hiqej pluhurit asaj, nderkaq shtypi, ndonje gazete, e ka ngacmuar kete ceshtje, ndersa drejtori i Arkivit Qendror te Shtetit, zoti Shaban Sinani e kishte dhene me kohe alarmin dhe kishte bere propozimet perkatese, se po vinte ky 600 vjetor, fare normalisht, pa kapercyer vite, "pa djegur etapa" e te na rrethonte si dikur keshtjellat tona turqit. 

Ka nga ata qe mbajne mend festimet e bujshme te 500 vjetorit te Heroit ne diktature dhe me te drejte habiten si kaluan edhe 100 vjet te tjera, kur mosha e tyre absolutitsht nuk eshte mbi nje shekullore, por... ah, po, kujtohen, me 1968 ishte 500 vjetori i vdekjes se Skenderbeut dhe shteti e perkujtoi me madheshti, i leme arsyet perse dhe paralelizmat e nenkuptuara, u zbulua varri i Heroit Kombetar, u hap muzeu i tij i shkelqyer ne Kruje, u restauruan keshtjella, u organizuan pelegrinazhe, u vune ne skene opera, drama, u shpallen konkurse letrare, ekspozita pikture, u botuan albume dhe antologji poetike, medalione, etj, ndersa ne sheshin e madh te Tiranes qe mban emrin e Heroit, ku lartesohej dhe ahere shtatorja e tij krenare, u shpalosen manifestime zyrtare, etj, etj., e te gjitha keto beheshin dhe per te forcuar imazhin e shtetit shqiptar, qe e nderonte te kaluaren e larget, lashtesine e kombit, identitetin, qendresen, krenarine, vetmine ndaj botes, sfiden kunder te vetmes superfuqi, e cila po perseritej, sipas tyre, pas 500 vjetesh, prape etj, etj., kurse ne kete vit, me 2005, eshte 600 vjetori i lindjes se Gjergj Kastriotit - Skenderbeut dhe nuk eshte parashikuar asnje veprimtari nga llojet e lartpermendura, keshtu duket, kur ishte per detyre e shtetit shqiptar, e institucioneve te tij, te beheshin shume me teper, me gjere dhe ne nje kontekst modern, te hapur Europian, sepse, per fat, personaliteti i madh, mbishekullor i Skenderbeut i mbart dhe keto. 

Na vjen mire qe ne Itali ka autore si Genaro Francione dhe botues si Costanzo D'Agostino qe e shohin Skenderbeun tone si pararendes te Europes se Bashkuar te tanishme dhe bejne, aq sa munden, qe kjo te degjohet. Shkruajne drama me mesazhe te tilla, promovojne libra te tille dhe bejne shume me teper "se c'u takon" per figuren emblematike te Skenderbeut, duke e renditur ne kolanen e me te shquarve te Europes. Mirenjohje atyre. 

Dua te perseris se ne sheshin "Albania" ne Rome, ne piedestalin e madh te shtatores se Skenderbeut shkruhet "Mbrojtes i paepur i qyteterimit perendimor". Ky eshte nje percaktim i shkelqyer, do te thosha, qe i ben nder vendit tone dhe asaj qe aspirohet sot. Qe duhet te kthehet ne pervoje per politiken shqiptare si nje begraund i rendesishem, celes dhe formule dhe t'i cliroje nga komplekset e inferioritetit politikanet tane, diplomacine tone ta beje me ballehapur dhe me kurajoze, kurse Europen ta beje shume me te pergjegjeshme ndaj nesh sot. 

E dime qe buste te Skenderbeut ka dhe ne Jug te Italise, por dhe ne Zvicer, relieve ne Poloni, Spanje, sheshe me emrin e Skenderbeut ne Paris, etj. Nderkaq na vjen jehona se neper Europe do te perkujtohet Heroi yne i madh. Ne Vatikan do te mbahet nje meshe per Gjergj Kastriotin, e para mbas asaj te Pal Engjellit, do te kete nje simpozium ne Vjene, ku do te evidentohen dhe perkrenarja me shpaten e Heroit, po keshtu dhe ne Hollande, ne Hungari, etj., (po te mos isha lene i papune, mbase do te dija te jepja me shume informacion), kurse Akademia e Shkencave ne Tirane, e vetmja, thone se do te organizoje nje tubim me temen "Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu dhe rezistenca kunder osmaneve". Si shume rutine duket ky kendveshtrim, i pershtatshem per atehere kur jetonin "si ne rrethim", sepse Skenderbeu, sic dihet, nuk eshte vetem luftetar i madh, udheheqes kryengritjesh, por dhe formues i shtetit shqiptar, duhet ta besojme, me nje kancelari te pasur dhe te rendesishme, me ambasadore neper Europe, gjithsesi, sic e permendem me lart, Ai eshte dhe mbrojtes i Europes dhe kryeqytetar rilindas i saj, nder themeluesit. 

Eshte per t'u gezuar qe Presidenti i Kosoves, zoti Rugova, e shpalli kete vit si "Vitin e Skenderbeut" dhe jane parashikuar nje sere veprimtarish atje, sepse me sa duket, 600 vjetori, qe nuk vjen me kurre dhe nuk e kane fatin ta perjetojne te gjitha gjeneratat dhe qeverite e tyre, nuk i kapi ne bef vellezerit tane andej ashtu sic e kemi pare te ndodhe dhe me Nene Terezen e madhe. 

Kur fijet e makaronave jane me te forta se shpata 

Ne Rome eshte nje shtepi e Skenderbeut, keshtu quhet, prane Quirinaleve, Presidences Italiane sot, ne nje nga qendrat historike ku eshte shatervani magjepses "La fontana di Trevi". Atje dua te bujt, i tha Skenderbeu Papes, i cili i kishte lene ne dispozicion pallatin e madh te San Markos, sepse e konsideronte mysafir te vetin. Sipas zakonit te vendit tone, shpjegoi Skenderbeu, me duhet te strehohem te nje bashkatdhetar qe banon ne Rome, e Epirotit, quhej shtepia e atij. Pritja qe madheshtore. Aty u be dhe nje pjese e takimeve zyrtare, me ambasadoret p.sh. Qe nga ajo dite, ngrehina mori emrin e bujtesit te madh, edhe rrugica mesjetare prane, edhe sheshi i vogel me kalldrem, edhe restoranti me tej. Eshte dhe nje poezi e Kadarese per kete shtepi, e kerkonte neper Romen e mesnates. Kurse historiani italian A. Cotulo, i shekullit te kaluar, na pershkruan se pikerisht aty u mblodhen turmat per te pare Luftetarin e Europes. Pamja e tij madheshtore, hijeshia e madhe entuziazmoi plebejte dhe patricet (pra vegjeline dhe paresine), prifterinjte e thjeshte dhe kardinalet. Ne fjalen qe heroi mbajti para tyre "u kujtoi sherbimet qe shpata e tij i kishte dhene botes, tregoi se si Shqiperia ishte porta e Europes dhe roja e saj." (shih: Kristo Frasheri "Skenderbeu, jeta dhe vepra", faqe 442). O Zot, sa bukur ka folur Skenderbeu, sa largpames, me c'terma profetike! Shqiperia - porta e Europes. Po sot s'i themi? 

Edhe une kam vajtur ne kete shtepi, me ka emocionuar gjithcka, dritaret, muret e vjetra, afresku mbi portalin e hyrjes me portretin e Skenderbeut dhe mbishkrimin e hershem, kam dashur te shoh shkallet brenda, te vizitoj dhomat, por kur kam marre vesh se eshte thjesht muze ushqimor, me makarona, jam terhequr me nje si lloj zhgenjimi deheroizues. 

Kur punoja ne ambasaden tone ne Rome, enderronim sikur ajo shtepi te ishte seli e jona ose akademi kulturore, aq shume e deshiruar, sepse, ne ndryshim me te gjithe vendet e Europes, vetem Shqiperia nuk ka nje akademi apo institut te tille, madje as drejtori kulturore ne Ministrine e Puneve te Jashtme(!?), se u hoq menjehere me 1997. I kemi kerkuar dhe zyrtarisht ne instutucionet perkatese, por, nejse... 

Para ca muajsh, fale diplomatit dhe gazetarit te njohur Ylli Polovina, erdhen nga Italia per nje vizite te thjeshte, miqesore dhe private, pasardhes te Skenderbeut, Alessandro Castriota-Skanderbeg me te vellane dhe motren. I cuam dhe ne Kruje, ne Berat, u mrekulluan nga pritjet qe iu bene ne keto dy qytete. Pas darke flisnim me ta, me D'Agostinon, nder te tjera dhe per shtepine e Skenderbeut ne Rome. Te pakten njera dhome te ishte muze i tij. Po ja qe paska ardhur koha, thashe une, qe fijet e makaronave te jene me te forta se shpata. Pasardhesi i Skenderbeut, Aleksandri, ishte i mendimit se, nese do te mund te behej dicka, duhej vec me rruge diplomatike, me nderhyrje te matura zyrtare dhe me mirekuptim, se shtepia eshte prone private e dikujt dhe duhej respektuar si e tille, kurse D'Agostino mendonte te sensibilizohej Roma e gjithe, se ajo shtepi historike eshte pasuri kulturore e Europes dhe duhet te dalim ne mbrojtje te saj, qe te mos jete thjeshte ne nderim te makaronave, sado te shijshme qofshin ato. 

Dhe marrim vesh se ai me miqte e tij, me shoqatat e mbrojtjes se trashegimive historike dhe kulturore, eshte hedhur ne veprim, ka shkruar letra, poste elektronike, ka shperndare flete-palosje ne universitetet e Romes, i ka ngjitur rrugeve, ka kerkuar dhe ka gjetur mbeshtetjen dhe entuziazmin e arberesheve, proteston qe shtepia e Skenderbeut te jete dhe e Skenderbeut. Do te ishte e mirepritur dhe mbeshtetja e ketejshme, thote ai, sensibilizimi i shqiptareve ketu dhe nderhyrjet shteterore apo institucionale, me takt, dashamiresi, ne dobi te historise se te dy vendeve tona, te Italise dhe Shqiperise dhe te Rilindjes Europiane ne pergjithesi. 

Se pari ne shprehim nderimin me te thelle per Italine dhe kulturen e saj, qe mes thesareve te panumerta qe ka, me shume se 60% te gjithe pasurise kulturore te botes e ruan ajo ne vendin e saj, ka mbajtur te identifikuar dhe shtepine e heroit tone Kombetar, Gjergj Kastriotit - Skenderbeut, po ato mure dhe po ata gure, mire do te ishte ta merrnim dhe ne njerin prej tyre, dhe pastaj do te deshironim te ishte dhe nje dhome muze i tij atje, me reliket e mundeshme, me piktura e kancelari, nga ato qe sigurisht gjenden ne Vatikan. Duam te mirekuptohemi. E kerkon koha, realiteti Europian sot, nderimi i heronjve te saj. 

Patjeter per kete nisme do te duhej dhe vullneti i mire i shtetit shqiptar, domethenia e thelle dhe e rendesishme e ketij akti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptaret, pse duhet te mblidhen rreth Skenderbeut * 

E Premte, 28 Janar 2005 

Interviste me shkrimtarin Ismail Kadare: "Popujt e Ballkanit duhet te lidhem me njeri -tjetrin dhe bashkarisht te ndryshojne imazhin e keq para opinionit boteror" 


A ka ndikuar tranzicioni mjaft i gjate ne Shqiperi, shpesh edhe i ashper, ne demtimin e kultures sone shqiptare? 

"Kultura shqiptare mendoj se nuk ka pesuar ndonje demtim te madh, per mua ka zhvillim normal. Nuk ka asnje shkelqim dhe une nuk kam pritur ndonje shkelqim, vetem se njerezit nuk i kane njohur proceset e zhvillimeve ne Europe, Ballkan e bote, kane pritur nje zhvillim te madh. Eshte thene shume here, qe ne kulture nuk eshte vetem liria qe siguron nje kulture, ka disa faktore. Tani koha e demokracise po i afrohet kohes se mbreterise se Zogut ne 15 vjetet e saj. Dhe po t'i krahasosh te dyja, ajo ka qene me e frutshme ne kulture se sa kjo e sotmja. Megjithate keto dy kohet e kane vene ne mes nje periudhe te erret qe ishte 40 e ca vjecare e kultures komuniste, te keqen e kultures totalitare dhe tani keto dy periudha lidhen me njera-tjetren, jane vazhdim i natyrshem i kultures se madhe shqiptare, lidhen me pjesen me te mire te kultures qe u krijua ne kushte te veshtira gjate komunizmit, sepse edhe atehere u krijua nje kulture dhe mendoj qe ky gershetim do te eci natyrshem dhe s'ka pse te kerkoje ndarje te tilla artificiale. 

Ne kulture nuk ka ndarje si ne politike, nuk ka ndarje si ne kufij, nuk ka ndarje si ne zyra. Kultura ka ligjet e bashkepunimit te saj, ligjet e zhvillimit te saj. Kultura shqiptare, si ne Shqiperi, si ne Kosove, si ne diasporen shqiptare po mesohet si te ece bashkarisht perpara. Do te beje para, do te beje prapa disa here". 

Por si do t'i gjykonit vleresimet qe u jepen figurave te njohura gjate kohes se demokracise? 

"Kjo ka qene e pashmangshme. Kur nje popull del nga nje fatkeqesi, eshte e pashmangshme. Kjo quhet revizionizem i gjerave. Kerkohet te rishikohet gjithcka. Ne shqiptaret, per vete karakterin tone qe kemi teper te ngutur dhe ngutja do te thote shpesh here mendjelehtesi, kemi qene te shquar per keto gjera. Popujt e tjere kane qene me te permbajtur qe kane dale nga ish-perandoria komuniste. Ne kemi qene vertet mjaft te ngutur ne disa gjera". 

A mund ta konkretizoni kete? 

"Po. Jane bere perpjekje per ta revizionuar figuren e Skenderbeut. Kane qene perpjekje shume te shemtuara, sepse vinte ndesh me te gjithe frymen pro perendimore te Shqiperise. Skenderbeu eshte misherimi i kesaj fryme dhe tamam ne kohen kur Shqiperia u miqesua me Europen Perendimore dhe kerkon te fitoje kohen e humbur, papritur doli nje levizje ne Shqiperi, hileqare do te thoja, anadollake, nje vazhdim i levizjes se Haxhi Qamilit, kete here me e sofistikuar, per te revizionuar Skenderbeun. Dhe kjo nuk u denua ne menyren e duhur. Kultura shqiptare e sotme ka treguar nje dobesi, edhe mediat po ashtu. Rasti me i fundit eshte pervjetori i kesaj figure dhe mediat e permenden shume pak". 

Cfare perfaqeson Skenderbeu si figure? 

"Skenderbeu eshte figura me imediate e sotme, me e nevojshme per Shqiperine. Eshte figura me te cilen shqiptaret duhet ta kene flamurin kryesor per te hyre ne Eirope. Eshte figura qe tregon se si shqiptaret jane ndjere europiane neper shekuj, sepse edhe kur u pushtuan dhe kur mbeten ne nje kohe gjysem anadollake, prapeseprape ata nuk e braktisen kete figure asnjehere. Pra nuk e braktisen asnjehere aspiraten europiane, deshiren per te qene ne Evrope dhe ky duhet te jeten nje argument i yni perballe te gjithe atyre rretheve, jo dashamirese disa here, qe kane qejf ta shikojne Shqiperine si nje vend jo europian. Por ne duhet te kemi argumentat tona. Gjergj Kastrioti eshte argumenti i pare, flamuri i pare qe plotesisht e hedh poshte cdo etiketim kundereuropian te shqiptareve. Do ta kishin zili shume popuj ne Ballkan ta kishin kete figure. Ne e kemi, nuk dijme ta cmojme". 

Megjithate pas Skenderbeut kemi nje tjeter figure ne kete kohe te demokracise qe shqiptaret krenohen me te drejte. Eshte fjala per Nene Terezen. 

"Po. Shqiptaret kane dy emblema te sigurta per te treguar qe nuk jane ashtu sic paraqiten disa here. Shqiptaret jane nje popull qe duhet ta shpallin humanizmin e tyre perballe nje propogande, qe per fat te keq i tregon ata shume te eger, qe i tepron veset e shqiptareve, i thekson, i nenvizon dhe imazhi i popullit shqiptar u demtua rende nga kjo. Prandaj ne duhet te dijme, pa u mburrur aspak sic e kemi pasur zakon, pa u mburrur me gjepura e me dokrra, te dijme te themi per ate qe kemi te cmuar dhe te vertete. Dhe kjo ne Ballkan mund te jete si uje i paket, por qe duhet te shtohet si vlera kryesore qe do fitoje Ballkani. Eshte ndjenja e miqesise qe duhet te kultivohet mes popujve. Shume armiqesi ka pasur Ballkani, por edhe me shume flitet per armiqesine e tij, behet me e madhe se cka qene nga nje lloj propagande, nga nje lloj kurioziteti ose nje lloj hobie boterore. Do te thoja qe eshte bere e modes si sport, qe kur te vije puna qe te flitet per popuj grindavec, apo te eger, jane ballkanasit. Kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Dhe ne si ballkanas, bashkarisht duhet te mbrohemi, bashkarisht ndonese jemi ne thiken e brishte me njeri-tjetrin disa here. Por kur vjen puna per nje imazh te perbashket duhet te mbrohemi, sepse jemi te gjithe pjese e kesaj shtepie te madhe qe quhet gadishull ballkanik. Ne duhet te mbrohemi te gjithe dhe te tregojme se shume shemtira kane ndodhur ne bote dhe vazhdojne te ndodhin ende sot, nuk ndodhin vetem ne Ballkan. Per kete duhet qe per popujt e Ballkanit si baze te sherbeje lidhja me njeri-tjetrin, si shenje miqesie dhe nga ky imazh i keq boteror dhe kjo gje te sherbeje si nje stimul per ne te gjithe qe te permiresohemi bashkarisht. Duke u permiresuar globalisht perpara nje opinioni te madh boteror, do te shohim qe popujt e Ballkanit nuk jane te paafte per te ndertuar jeten e tyre. Ndaj une e theksoj gjithmone qe te kemi miqesi me te gjithe popujt e Ballkanit, brenda parimeve te medha te lirise qe jane kryesore, parimeve te demokracise. Kjo eshte nje gje shume e mire dhe asnjehere e keqe". 

Mimoza Cika Kelmendi

----------


## Albo

*Me rastin e 600 vjetorit te lindjes se heroit Kombetar, Gjergj Kastrioti * 

E Premte, 28 Janar 2005 


*Ne Pedhane, vendin e Princit Dhimiter Jonima dhe Kastrioteve* 

Ky vend dikur ka qene zoterim i Princit te njohur arberor Dhimiter Jonima, qe luftoi ne Fushe Kosove dhe pastaj edhe pjese e zoterimeve te Gjon Kastriotit. Tokat e regjistruara te Shqiperise, viset qe nga lumi Kalamas ne Cameri deri ne Milot se bashku me Pedhanen, u permblodhen ne nje njesi te madhe feudale-ushtarake administrative te cilen turqit e quajten "Sanxhaku i Shqiperise" (Sancak-i Arvanid) me kryeqender Gjirokastren. Kjo eshte edhe nje nga vendet e veriperendimit, qe tashme turizmit kulturor shqiptar, mund t'i bente pune per identitetin e saj. Mbi te gjitha, eshte nje toke e tere e mbjelle me kisha dhe me shume histori 

Pllane- Ben Andoni 

Edhe sot, ne kete te ftohte qe pershkon Gryken e Matit, ai nuk mund te rrije ne shtepi qe te ngrohet prane shporetit me plaken. Ne fakt, qe nga viti 1991, 75 vjecari Prec Bela, ne oret e para te dites, duhet qe te dale nga shtepia. Jo se eshte i detyruar, por si anetar i Keshillit te Kishes se Shen Barbulles ne Pllane, ai duhet te shkoje dhe te ajrose Kishen, qe eshte ne kreshten me siperore ne lindje te fshatit. Atje, dikur ka qene mbase e gjithe Pedhana e vjeter me 700 shtepi, qe sipas tij, eshte prishur "brenda nje nate prej koleres". Kisha, vete, qe sipas plakut eshte mbi 1000 vjecare, duhet kujtuar se nuk ka shume nevoje per te ajrosur, sepse nga dritaret e vogla te gdhendura, qe jane ne pjesen e siperme te kishes, era deperton lehte dhe vallezon sipas qejfit ne mjedisin e saj. Pjesa e naosit eshte e mbyllur me nje dryn, si duket per ta ruajtur nga kureshtaret e nates ose nga keqeberes te tjere. Plaku Bela, nuk e ka degjuar asnjehere faktin, se kjo kishe, dikur, permendej si kisha me e bukur e Shqiperise. Dhe, e tille eshte, po te mos fryje nje ere e terbuar, qe duket se do ta marre me vehte. Por, kisha ka rezistuar, e ndersa Pedhana e vjeter, tashme eshte thjeshte fale dokumentave, Kisha e Pllanes qendron si per te provuar fjalen e pleqve per rrenjet e tyre. I vetmi deshmitar pagoje i kesaj historie eshte Mati, qe gjarperon qetesisht poshte tij, qindra metra larg, ne nje bashkejetese te perjetshme me malet perreth. Ketu, persiatjet tona mbarojne, teksa era behet me e forte dhe ku po te mos ngulesh kembet ne toke, mund te fluturosh realisht mbi Mat, qofte dhe pa nevojen e historise. Por ajo eshte e bukur. Preci, teper vital, i veshur me nje xhup me pellush brenda dhe me nje kaskete mekanikesh, e ndjen interesin per kishen e fshatit te tij, e cila tashme vigjelon mbi Pllanen e re. Referuar dokumentave te ndryshme, sidomos ato qe jane kryesisht ne periudhen e shekullit te XIV dhe XV, kisha ka qene ne zoterimet e Princit Dhimiter Jonima, dhe me vone ne nje nga trevat me te perfolura te kohes se Kastrioteve. 


*Retrospektive* 

Jonima eshte nje nga familjet princerore me te hershme ne Shqiperi. Jonimajt permenden si sevaste qe me 1208. Qendren e tyre politike dhe administrative e paten ne Sebaste ne lindje te Lacit. Emrin e familjes Jonima e ndeshim dhe ne trajten Gjonima, Jonema dhe Gonema. Nder figurat me te shquara te kesaj familjeje permendet bujari Dhimiter Jonima, i cili me 1389 bashke me Gjergj II Strazimir Balshen merr pjese ne "Betejen e Kosoves". Pas pushtimit osman, nje dege e Jonimajve u vendos ne qytetin bregdetar Parga, asaj kohe nen Republiken e Venedikut. Ne shekullin e XVI Jonimajt i gjejme ne Librin e Arte te familjeve fisnike te Ujdheses se Korfuzit, sipas referimeve te gjendura ne studimin "Heraldika shqiptare" e Gjin Varfit. 

Ne ditet tona 

Ne shekullin e XXI, Pedhana e diteve te sotme, eshte nje krahine e zakonshme, mbase e transformuar dhe qe mund te besohet se eshte tkurrur thjesht me fshatin Pllane. Fshati, qe mund te mendohet si vazhdues direkt i krahines me emrin Pedhane, administrativisht sot, eshte pjese e komunes se Zejmenit ne Lezhe. Kjo e fundit eshte ne fushe tej, kurse Pllana mbetet gjithmone siper saj. Nga dokumentat e koheve te ndryshme, permendet se ne mes Krujes dhe Lezhes ka pasur shume ferkime per kishen. Kjo per ne behet e provueshme vetem fizikisht, teksa do te pershkojme nje rruge, e cila e ka pjerresine deri ne 40%, drejt saj. Kishes se Shen Barbulles, ashtu si e njohin banoret, per shkak te nje shenjti lokal, tashme i jane rrenuar krejtesisht muret dhe te vdekurit qe e rrethojne dhe qe i rrijne pothuaj ngultas, jane mburoja me e mire e saj. Kur afrohesh, dora-dores kupton se pse per fshataret ajo ka aq vlera. Ne nje veshtrim te pare shikon se ka disa duar qe kane punuar ne kohe te ndryshme per ta mbajtur dhe kete e kupton lehtesisht kur afrohesh, fale materialeve te ndryshme me te cilat ajo eshte e ndertuar. Kjo eshte nje prove per Plakun, qe ndjen rendesine e kishes se fshatit te tij, teksa shikon interesin e pak vizitoreve, qe me ane te Kishes, duan te gjejne pak Pedhane. Kuptohet se numri i vizitoreve nuk ka qene ndonjehere mbreselenes, pavaresisht faktit se Instituti i Monumenteve, nen autoritetin e te ciles ruhet, ka punuar per te restauruar afresket e demtuara. Burri plak e ngjit per cdo dite udhen drejt saj, atje ku dikur Pllana kishte jo pak por 700 shtepi. Perballe kesaj, dy kisha te tjera, ne shpatet anesore te maleve, qe e rrethojne Pllanen, plotesonin si jo me mire te gjithe ekumenizimin e zones. Ne fakt, fshati i sotem eshte tkurrur me shume nga varferia dhe tashme ai numeron vetem 600 shtepi. Kryefamiljaret e tyre merren me pune te ndryshme dhe qe per te mbijetuar u duhet fusha, qe shtrihet ne kembe te fshatit. 

"Ne mbijetojne me tokat ne fushe, qe i mbjellim me grure dhe me miser, rrefen plaku. Une, vete, kam 10 dynym toke. Kemi shume toke, por nuk kemi se me cfare me i punuar...Shumica e punojme, por ka nderkohe edhe njerez, qe nuk i punojne dot". Kjo i ben banoret e Pllanes, qe sot te shkojne ne emigracion. Nje arsye eshte se punimi i tokes eshte shume i shtrenjte dhe shumica nuk kane mundesine e duhur per t'i punuar"...Eshte i vetmi moment, qe e ben plakun qe te kujtoje me nostalgji kohen e Diktatures. "Me pare ka pasur sherbim te mire dhe nuk ka pasur frike kush...pavaresisht se me pak nga te gjithe ka pasur shqetesime ketu tek ne...", thote ai. Per te mbijetuar kane ikur shume nga familjaret e ketyre shtepive dhe ata jane sot ne emigracion, kurse vendin e tyre ne shtepi e ngrohin pleq e plaka. "Jemi gjysa, thote plaku. Cfare me te thane tash...". Por, gjysma e banoreve, qe kane ikur, i kane lene vendin ardhjes se banoreve nga me tej. Tashme ne Pllane kane blere toke nga Fani, Rresheni, Puka..."Mire shkojme me ta dhe jane njerez hallexhinj se nuk kane pasur toke dhe kane ardhur ketu...Kushedi sesi u duket", thote plaku, me ndjenjen e nje metropoli. 


*Ne kishe* 

Kisha perbehet nga hajati dhe naosi. Jane dy struktura qe i kupton lehte, teksa futesh ne arkadat e hajatit. Ky, i pare me materialet e perdorura, duket se nuk ka shume kohe, qe eshte bere (brenda shekullit te shkuar). Por, Plaku eshte i paafte, qe te na tregoje kohen. Te vendosura bukur jane arkadat e hajatit, te cilat jane tre perpara dhe nga dy anash. Brenda hajatit, pasi ngjitesh me kater shkalle futesh ne mjediset e kishes, ku ruhen dy afreska pasbizantine me vlere. Sipas, guides sone- afresket perpara jane ato te Shen Gjergjit dhe Shen Mehillit. Ne mes tyre eshte dera kryesore e kishes, ndersa dera tjeter eshte ne anen veriore te kishes. "Salla perbehet prej nje vellimi unik, te mbuluar me cati druri e tavan druri, qe perfundon ne anen lindore me abside gjysemrrethore. Salla ndricohet vetem me kater dritare te ngushta e te larta ne anen jugore. Ato mbulohen me hark te gdhendur ne gure te skuadruar. Shpatullat e dritareve jane gjithashtu me gure te gdhendur. Ne brendesi te kishes ne te dy anet e portes perendimore jane dy afreska te stilit perendimor", shprehen studjuesit e monumenteve te kultures. Shen Barbulla, prej te cilit ka dhe emrin kisha- eshte ne qender atje ku ndodhet tek absida. "Po te germosh ne territorin e kishes 2 metra, apo dhe vetem pak do te gjesh shtresa me kocka. Kur ka rene kolera...nuk kan pas se ku me fut, se ishin 700 shtepi Pllana, por i kane fut ashtu robt n'dhe". Historia me plakun nuk zgjat shume, sepse fjalet e Beles i merr nje ere e tmerrshme, qe kujis nga te gjitha vendet. Ajo behet e forte ne hapesiren e hajatit, ndersa eshte shume me e lehte ne pjesen e brendshme te kishes. 

Preci vjen per cdo dite... dhe kishen e ka ndjekur, "qysh eshte bere monument kulture ne kohen e Enverit e nuk eshte prish bash shume. Jane prish vetem guret e jashtmi...dhe pjesa brenda perdoret...". Nje nga afresket, ne ditet tona, vazhdon qe te jete e demtuar. "Shen Barbulla-vazhdon plaku shpjegimin e tij- ishte nje i tille qe nuk donte me pyet per askend dhe nuk ka duru njerezit e vet e jo me duru te tjeret...". Ne kohen e Diktatures, fshataret nuk e kane lene traditen e tyre, ndersa jane varrosur perseri ketu. "Sot, kane ba zgjerim vete fshataret se nuk kane me u fut. E gjitha do te behet e mbulueme...". Kuptojme se fshataret po perpiqen perseri ta rindertojne... 


*Me Kastriotet-retrospektive* 

Rregjstrimi filloi me 1431 dhe vazhdoi nje vit. Regjimi i timarit filloi me regjistrimin e popullsise, tokave, te ekonomive dhe pasurive te tjera te vendit. Tokat e regjistruara te Shqiperise viset qe nga lumi Kalamas ne Cameri deri ne Milot se bashku me Pedhanen, u permblodhen ne nje njesi te madhe feudale-ushtarake administrative te cilen e quajten Sanxhak i Shqiperise (Sancak-i Arvanid) me kryeqender Gjirokastren me nje mori nendarjesh te quajtura vilajete (kaza) dhe nahije. Qe Skenderbeut iu dha nje timar ne Diber ne vitin 1436 e thote nje nga njohesit e mire te historise se Turqise J.H.Kramers, i cili per fat te keq nuk e thote burimin e ketij njoftimi. Megjithate nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe Skenderi (pa titullin bej) te kete qene, sic mendon K.Bicoku, timarli ne vilajetin e Dhimiter Jonimes, permend ne monografine e tij, "Skenderbeu", Prof.Kristo Frasheri. 


*Per ne* 

Pak rendesi ka sot se kujt i ka takuar kjo toke. E rendesishme eshte se askujt nuk i hyn ne pune. Ca me shume banoreve. Nga plaku nuk mund te presim ndonje histori me shume, sepse kujtesa e pleqve te tij eshte shume e cunguar, kuptohet se me shume nga padituria. Ajo qe eshte interesante, eshte se kisha per fshatin, ka qene me teper se vyer. Vinim edhe ne kohe te Enverit, kuptohet pak tinez, "per te pare te vdekmit tane dhe per te bere lutjet tona". "Une me ka lene ketu Instituti i Monumenteve. Vi e shikoj perdite...Ketu behet meshe, sidomos per Korp Krisht apo dita e Shen Barbulles, qe eshte dhe me datelindjen e vete kishes. Apo edhe ne festa te tjera kur mund te vine priftnat". Historia e Kishes eshte e njejte, qe ne kohen e vitit 1991, kur u be mesha e pare dhe nga te gjithe vendet perreth erdhen per te degjuar liturgjine banoret e zones. Mes te tjereve ne rrjeshtin e pare ishte edhe Prec Bela, me te gjashte femijet e tij...Dukej se ishin mbledhur ate dite qe nga te gjithe malet perreth: Ralet, Mali i Kunores, ai i Zejmenit. "Ah, cfare dite ka pas kene, sqaron plaku- duket se rilindi Pllana e tane". 

*** 

Kjo ishte me pak fjale Pedhana e vjeter, mbase Pllana e sotme. Atje, ku nje kishe mban nje histori te tere dhe ate qe nuk na e thone dot dokumentat. E, vetmja gje qe te shkon ndermend eshte se ndersa te gjithe vuajme dhe flasim per turizem, harrojme se elementet e saj i kemi kudo. Pedhana jone identifikohej ne zoterimet e Dhimiter Jonimes dhe pastaj te Kastrioteve. Do te mjaftonte kjo, qe lezhjanet ti shtonin dhe nje pike te vyer turistike rrethit te tyre, e po te ishin te zote dhe Shqiperise. Por, ne vend te kesaj, ata kane zgjedhur harresen per vendin dhe ca me shume per historine e saj. Eshte ere dhe fjalet qe shkembejme me plakun duket se i merr ajo dhe i derdh ne Mat. Per plakun ka pak rendesi respekti jone dhe veshtrimi per kishen. Prec Bela, neser, pasneser, dhe deri sa zoti do t'i jape kemb e dore..do te beje te njejten gje, do ajrose kishen qe te mbaje te gjalle kujtimin e Shen Barbulles...(17 janar 2004)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*"Skenderbeu", nje film per Oskar * 

E Shtune, 29 Janar 2005 

Heronjte jane kthyer ne gjah te majme per Hollivudin, i cili derdh me miliona dollare per ti ekranizuar. Kete tendence e ka nuhatur mjaft shpejt dhe regjisori i ri italian Roberto De Feo, i cili ka marre persiper te sjelle ne ekran "Skenderbeu, rikthimi i princit". Nje film me metrazh te shkurter perj 10 minutash, me shume skena lufte dhe nje buxhet prej 40.000 eurosh, me te cilin regjisori synon te arrije Oskarin 

Anduela NIKA 

Vit i ri, jete te reja. Nje shprehje qe nuk ngall aspak interes per kinemaberesit, te cilet jane zhytur koke e kembe ne gjurmim te biografive. Heronj, diva e njerez qe kane shenjuar historine qe nga Aleksandri i Madh, Hitleri, Rei Carls etj, jane ekranizuar ne filma prej miliona dollaresh. Regjisoret me te medhenj kane studiuar me lupe historine per te nxjerre intimitetet me pikante dhe rolin e tyre ne histori. Nje i tille ka marre persiper edhe heroin tone kombetar, Skenderbeun. Ai nuk vjen nga Hollivudi, nuk ka mbi shpine filma te medhenj, por nje nuhatie te mire per ate qe sot ben tendencen ne kinema. Roberto De Feo, eshte emri i regjisorit te ri italian, qe do te ekranizoje filmin me metrazh te shkurter "Skenderbeu, rikthimi i heroit". Edhe pse eshte ende ne fazen e gjetjes se aktoreve, regjisori e ka te qarte linjen qe do te ndjeke filmi i tij. Eshte nje film me metrazh te shkurter me nje buxhet kolosal, flitet per 40.000 euro per dhjete minuta filmim. "Te tregosh jeten e nje heroi, i cili ka jetuar realisht ne Shqiperi ne vitet 1400, nje histori qe do te habiste dhe mrekullonte kedo. Dua qe njerezit ta shohin flamurin shqiptar dhe te mendojne per gjestet dhe kurajon e ketij njeriu dhe te ushtrise se tij. Do te mbyll paragjykimet mbi kete popull", pohon regjisori italian De Feo. Persa i perket buxhetit, regjisori sqaron se kjo behet dhe per shkak te xhirimeve. "Pjesa me e madhe e xhirimeve do te behen ne Itali, ne Back lot Vicarello, e cila eshte prone e Cinecittà Studios ku jane xhiruar dhe filma te medhenj amerikane. Pikerisht aty do te rindertojme nje beteje gjigande mes ushtrise se sulltan Muratit II (ne ate epoke me i pushtetshmi i botes) dhe ushtrise se vogel te lirise Shqiptare, te komanduar nga Gjergj Kastrioti, me qindra kalores, harqe, shigjeta, shpata, helemeta, dama, kuaj dhe shume e shume te tjera. Duke konsideruar dhe faktin qe do te xhirojme me film, bejini vete llogarite...". Edhe kete here ambiciet e regjisorit te ri shkojne shume me larg. Me dokumentarin e xhiruar ne Shqiepri "Vlora '91" synonte te behej i njohur, me kete projekt te ri, synon nje producent, i cili do te vendose nese do te financoje nje film me metrazh te gjate, te bazuar ne kete histori dhe se dyti do te perpiqet te marre pjese ne Oskar, ne seksionin e filmave me metrazh te shkurter. Nje enderr ne sirtar per De Feo, dhe nje ngritje vlerash per shqiptaret. Regjisori aktualisht po merret me perzgjedhjen e aktoreve. Deri tani nuk eshte bere e ditur nese roli kryesor, pra ai i Skenderbeut do ti jepet nje aktori shqiptar. Regjisori ka patur kontakte te shumta me Shqiperine. Pak kohe me pare ai beri nje vizite dhe ne Kruje, ne perpjekje per te pasuruar me detaje filmin e tij per heroin e shqiptareve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Skenderbeu i pluhurosur me miell * 

E Diele, 06 Shkurt 2005 

Pallati i Skenderbeut ne Rome eshte kthyer ne nje muze makaronash. Vendmi i marre nga kryetari i Bashkise, Valter Veltroni ne nder te nje kuzhinieri italian ka irrituar ne mase komunitetin arberesh. Per ta, eshte nje fyerje qe behet ndaj historise dhe figures se heroit. Mos ndryshimi i situates, sipas tyre do te coje ne zhvillimin e protestave masive 

Anduela NIKA 

Festimet per 600 vjetorin e lindjes se heroit tone kombetar, Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu pervec ngjyrave shkelqyese shqiptare te fillim vitit kane marre dhe nje tonalitet te zbardhur italian. Nuk behet fjale per ndonje retushim te figures se Skenderbeut, por te nje tjetersimi te pallatit te tij ne Rome, i cili eshte kthyer ne nje muze makaronash. Komuniteti arberesh ka shfaqur indinjaten e tij permes komunikateve te ndryshme, duke kerkuar kthimin e menjehershem ne identitet te Pallatit te Skenderbeut, ne rast te kundert do te protestohet masivisht. 

Rezidenca romane e heroit tone kombetar, pallati "Skanderbeg", gjendet ne sheshin me te njejtin emer nr. 117 ne Rome, rrezikon te zhduket perjetesisht nga memoria kolektive. E gjithe kjo ka ardhur si pasoje e nje urdhri te dhene nga Kryebashkiaku Valter Veltroni, per ta shnderruar kete pallat, ne Muze Kombetar te Makaronave ne nderim te kuzhinierit te famshem italian Vincenzo Agnesi. "Sigurisht qe ne kete menyre qytetari i pare i Romes, Veltroni, me prepotencen e nje injorance te tejskajshme kerkon te anjentoje nje institucion te panshqiptarizmit, nje figure si Skenderbeu, i cili jo vetem u pagezua nga Papet si hero i qyteterimit Europian por njihet edhe si nje ekponent qe ndikoi fuqimisht ne evolucionin e Rilindjes Europiane", thuhet ne komunikaten per shtyp te leshuar nga Lidhja Kombetare Shqiptare dhe Arbereshe ne Itali. "Shpresojme qe qeveria shqiptare dhe opinioni publik ne Shqiperi te solidarizohen dhe te marrin pjese ne mbledhjen e firmave, qe organizata jone ka ndermarre per rikthimin e dinjitetit qe meriton rezidences romane te heroit tone kombetar", thuhet me tej ne komunikaten per shtyp. Komuniteti i arberesheve ne Itali, eshte ndjere i fyer nga ky shperfytyrim i Pallatit dhe jane te vendosur te kalojne edhe ne protesta per ti dhene Pallatit dhe heroit kombetar, vlerat e verteta. 

"Eshte e pakonceptueshme ta lidhesh vleren simbolike te heroit europian Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu, nje mbrojtes i kristianizmit, babai i te gjithe arberesheve dhe luftetari i lirise, me pastashuten apo makaronat me domate", shprehet shkrimtari dhe botuesi Kostanco D'Agostino, anetar i Komitetit per mbrojtjen e kultures europiane. Nga kryetari Veltroni nuk eshte marre ende asnje pergjigje zyrtare, per kthimin ne muze makoranash te Pallatit te Heroit Kombetar Shqiptar, Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*SKENDERBEU NE BOTEN E FRANKEVE * 

E Merkure, 16 Shkurt 2005 

Jehona e figures se Skenderbeut ne boten franceze. Vepra, deshmi, autore e njerez te medhenj qe percollen bemat e heroit legjendar shqiptar, ketij "Atlet i Krishtit", sic e kishte cilesuar dhe Papa i asaj kohe. 

Nga Luan Rama* 

George Castriote, dit Scanderbeg 

"Trupi i tij u varros ne Lezhe ( Lysse), ne katedralen e Shen Nikolles, - shkruan me 1575 ne librin "Histoire de Georges Castriot, surnommé Scanderbeg, roy de l'Albanie", Jacques de Lavardin. - Sipas zakonit te stergjysherve te tij, varrimi u be me nje ceremoni plot zi dhe dhimbje te pamate nga kapidanet dhe ushtaret e princave fisnike, aleate te tij. Askush nuk e kish menduar se ne Shqiperi, ne ato vende te krishterimit, do te derdheshin aq shume lote. Kockat e tij te futura nen dhe u prehen ne paqe gjer diten kur ne Epir erdhi Muhameti i II-te. Kater vite me pas, turqit, te cilet pushtuan qytetin e Lezhes, kerkuan te etur trupin e Skenderbeut, duke ja shkulur skeletit kockat e tij. Kockat e atij njeriut, qe dikur me ti degjuar emrin merrnin arratine, tani i rrembenin si dicka te shenjte. Ata versuleshin drejt skeletit dhe i lumtur ish ai qe i prekte e akoma me shume ai qe i varte ato si hajmali, pra si dicka prrallore..." 

Jacques de Lavardin, Seigneur de Plessis, sic shenon ai ne krye te librit te tij, nuk e ka perjetuar kohen kur jetoi dhe trimeroi "atleti i Krishterimit", heroi shqiptar Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeut. Ehoja e fames dhe e legjendes se ketij heroi shkuan shume larg. Marin Barleti, bashkekohesi i tij, ishte kronikani i pare i jetes se Skenderbeut, vepra e te cilit, "Historia e Skenderbeut", u be burim i tere historive te shkruara ne Perendim per jeten e ketij heroi. Ne hyrjen e librit te Lavardin shkruhet : "Histoire de Georges Castriot, surnommé Scanderbeg, Roy d'Albanie, contenant ses illustres faicts d'armes et mémorables victoires à l'encontre des Turcs pour la Foy de Jésus-Christ recueillie, dressée et poursuisie jusques à la mort de Mohamet II...Franche-Ville "1. Shume libra historike jane shkruar nga kroniste e historiane franceze, nga letrare, libretiste e dramaturge. Ne fondet e Bibliotekes Nacionale te Parisit, gjenden nje mori librash mbi Skenderbeun, qe u perkasin gati pese shekujve qyteterim evropian. Emil Legrand ne studimin e tij "Bibliographie albanaise", na flet per nje sere librash me vlere mbi Skenderbeun si "Historia de vita et gestis Scanderbegi Epirotarum principis", "De vita moribus as praencipue adversus Turcas, gestis Georgi Castrioti", " Scanderbeg" i G. Gaulteron de Cenquois, 1544, "Historie de Scanderbeg, Roy d'Albanie" i R.P. Duponcet dhe mjaft botime te viteve te ndryshme te librit te J. de Lavardin, i cili padyshim eshte nga librat me me vlere pas historise se Barletit. Ky " atlet i Krishterimit " hyri jo vetem ne historine shqiptare por dhe ate te popujve evropiane, duke lene pas nje sere gojedhenash, legjendash, rapsodi e kenge epike, qe ne kohrat me te erreta te sundimit otoman do te ndrisnin kujtesen kombetare si flakadane te pashuar. 

Ô vaillant Albanais ! 



" L'Epire seulement n'est en chevaux fertille 

Bons a ravir le prix au cours Olimpien, 

Mais en hommes guerriers, dont le sang ancien 

Se vante d'estre yssu du valeureux Achille..." 

Kur poeti i madh Pierre Ronsard (1524-1585 ) shkruante keto vargje per Skenderbeun, ai ishte ne muzgun e jetes se tij. Ai e njihte dhe e cmonte abatin Jacques de Lavardin, te cilit i dedikon dhe kete sonete, abatin qe vite me pare kishte botuar ne France "Historia e Skenderbeut", nisur nga vepra e Marin Barletit. Eshte pikerisht koha kur pas sonetave dhe poemave te mrekullueshme per dashurine, dhe pas odeve ne librin "Hymnes" per princa te oborrit dhe te krahinave me emer te Frances, ai nis ciklin " Figures et proctraits de septs aages de l'homme", ne te cilen rradhitet dhe kjo sonete kushtuar J.de Lavardin. Sic e deshmon dhe nje nder biografet e tij, Michel Simonin, ne librin e tij "Pierre Ronsard", te botuar nga "Fayard", ai njihej mire me Lavardin dhe eshte takuar shume here me te. Abati, sapo kishte perkthyer librin e kardinalit polak Hosius "Confession Catholique", kur u takua me Ronsard ne fshatin Saint Guingalois, ku ai ishte terhequr per te kaluar vitet e fundit te jetes se tij. 

Ronsardi kishte provuar shume zhgenjime e trishtime gjate jetes se tij. Libri i tij i pare "Premier livre d'Amour" i kushtohej Kasandres, me te cilen ra ne dashuri sapo e pa ate ne Blois. Ajo ishte vajza e nje tregetari fjorentinas dhe historia e tyre ishte mjafte e shkurter, pasi Kasandra shpejt u largua. Me 1555, ne Anzhu, ai takohet me Marie du Pin, te ciles i thurri qindra e qindra vargje. Ajo ishte nje pesembedhjete vjecare ndersa ai ishte tridhjete. Dashuria e tij e trete ishte Helena, me te cilen u njoh kur ishte ne moshen pesedhjete vjecare. Por ne vend qe ta lumturonte, kjo dashuri e shkaterroi, duke e lene te helmuar e plot dhimbje. Keshtu, ai nuk do te shkruaje me per dashurine dhe vargjet e tij behen moralizuese dhe filozofike. Ne sonetet e tij jane hymnet per Henrin e II-te dhe dashnoren e tij, per Henrin e III-te, duken e Orleanit etj. Gjate kohes se luftrave te Frances, me 1562, ai shkroi nje liber me pamflete te rimuara te quajtur "Discours des Miseres de ce temps". Ishin vargje politike e patetike per kete poet, qe ne rini kishte qene ne sherbim te dukes se Orleanit e pastaj "pazh" prane mbretit te Skocise dhe Charles d'Angouleme e me vone "aumonier" ( prift i regjimentit) i mbreterve te Frances: Henri II-te, Saint Francois I-re, Charles IX-te dhe Henri III-te. 

Soneti per Skenderbeun eshte ndoshta nga sonetet e fundit te tij per kaloresit legjendare: 

"Pyrrhe m'en tesmoin, qui, razant mainte ville, 

Eut en fin pour tombeau le vieil mur Argien, 

Et Scanderbeg, haineux du peuple Scythien, 

Qui de toute l'Asie a chassé l'évangille..." 

Ne kete kohe, Ronsard, nuk ka me deshire te jetoje ne Paris, Versaje apo ne Fontenblo. Jeta e oborrit, shkelqimi i pasqyrave, mbremjet festive nuk e joshnin aspak."E urrej oborrin, ashtu sic urrej vdekjen", - thoshte ai. Duke ju larguar Parisit, ai e ndjen vehten me te lire. Ai shkon ne Angers, Conflans, ku ka miq te ngushte apo ne Villeroy, ku ishte nje biblioteke gjigande. 

Eshte koha kur ne poezine e tij ai ka filluar dialogun me vdekjen. 

"Ja du prochain hyver je prevoy la tempeste ( Me afrimin e dimrit parashikoj stuhine) 

Ja cinquante et six ans ont neigé sur ma teste..."(Pesedhjete e gjashte vjet e kane zbardhur koken time...) 



Megjithese i ri ne moshe, pesedhjete e gjashte vjecar, poeti e ndjen vehten te mplakur. Disa dite para se te vdiste ai do te shkruante, duke i diktuar abatit qe i rrinte tek koka: "Ma plume vole au ciel pur estre quelque signe/Il est temps de laisser les vers et les amours/ Et de prendre congé des plus beau de mes jours".2 

Ai vdes naten e 28 dhjetorit te vitit 1585 dhe varroset ne kishen e Saint Cosme pa asnje mbishkrim ne varrin e tij. Eshtrat e tij jane te vetmet, nder njerezit e shquar te kesaj epoke te Rilindjes, qe jane gjetur para Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Pas vdekjes se tij, per gati dy shekuj, vepra e Ronsardit u harrua, pasi pasardhesit e tij nuk i donin poetet qe i referoheshin mitologjise greko-romake dhe qe te kujtonin Homerin, Virgjilin apo Ovidin. Gjenerata e Stendalit dhe e Hygoit kujtuan se po zbulonin nje mjeshter te panjohur, duke botuar veprat e Ronsardit, e ne vecanti "l'Oraison funebre", por ne fakt ai kishte qene nder me te njohurit ne epoken e vet, krahas Joachim de Bellay. Keshtu, kjo gjenerate si dhe gjeneratat e mevoneshme e quajten ate "Princi i poeteve" ("Prince des Poetes"). Ishte pikerisht ky "princ" i poezise klasike franceze qe na la vargjet e bukura per heroin shqiptar : 

"O très-grand Epirote! Ô vaillant Albanois! (O epirot i madh! O trimi shqipetar! ) 

Dont la main a desfait les Turcs vingt et deux fois, (Qe dora tende i theu turqit njezet e dy here) 

La terreur de leur camp, l'effroy de leurs murailles, (Ti ishe tmerri i kampit dhe mburojave te tyre) 

Tu fusses mort pourtant, englouty de Destin, ( Megjithate ti do vdisje, perpire nga 

Fati )... 

Si le docte labeur du scavant Lavardin/ ( Ne se puna e mencur e te urtit Lavardin) 

N'eust, en forcant ta mort, regaigné tes batailles." /(S'do ta mposhtete vdekjen tende e te bente te rijetonin betejat ) 



Nje portret i Skenderbeut ne Boregard 

Portreti i Skenderbeut ne keshtjellen e Boregard-it (Beauregarde) ne France eshte nje e papritur e bukur per ata pak shqiptare, qe mund te vijne gjer ketu ne thellesi te Frances, duke ndjekur rrjedhen e Luares qe can permes fushave dhe pyjeve te pamata. Pergjate ketij lumi, mbreterit dhe princat mesjetare franceze kane ngritur mjafte keshtjella hijerenda e madheshtore, qe sot jane krenari e Frances, si ajo e Chambord, Chinon, Amboise, Chamon, etj. Keshtjellen e Chambord-it, Shatobriani, (Chateaubriand) i mahnitur nga ajo, e ka cilesuar "si nje grua qe era i merr floket." Ndersa akoma me ne thellesi, keshtjella e Boregard-it, e cila ruan koloritin e Renesances, nuk e ka pasurine dhe madheshtine e tyre. Ajo eshte fshehur mes pyjeve te Chambord-it ( nje rezervat sot per gjuetine presidenciale) dhe ashtu e fjetur ruan ne vetvehte ngjarje e histori nga jeta e mbreterve te Frances. Pikerisht ketu mblidheshin "mosketieret" e lavdishem, apo Rishelieja i famshem e princer te tjere. Megjithate po mos te kishte "Galerine e portreteve", zor se kjo keshtjelle do te hynte sot ne rrjetin e muzeumeve qe u ofrohen vizitoreve te huaj. Pronaret e saj te sotem jane konti dhe kontesha Pavijon (Alain Pavillon). Por historia e saj ze fill ketu e kater shekuj me pare. 

Ne fillim te shekullit 16-te , ishte mbreti Fransua i I-re qe bleu token e Boregard per ta pasur si nje pike gjuetije. Me 1545 Jean du Thier, sekretari i shtetit te Henri II, e mori dhe e zgjeroi keshtjellen primitive. Intelektual dhe mik i Ronsard, poetit te madh francez, ishte pikerisht ai qe e zbukuroi kete keshtjelle. Por ai qe krijoi "Galerine e portreteteve", ishte Paul Ardier, nje ish minister i Henri IV. Kur ngjitesh ne katin e dyte te keshtjelles, gjen nje sallon te madh, unikal ne France nga menyra se si rrethohet nga te kater anet me portretet e njerezve te medhenj te disa shekujve. Jane 327 qe rrokin nje epoke te gjate, portrete qe nga koha e Filip de Valua e deri tek Luigji i XIII, (1328 - 1643). U afrohesh portreteteve dhe diku mes tyre, prane imperatorit te fundit te Konstandinapojes, Kostantini, sheh te vendosur portretin e Skenderbeut, "George Castriote, dit Scanderbeg". Ne krah te tij, veshtrimi bije mbi Huniadin, "governator de Hongrie", sic shkruhet poshte portretit, aleat i dikurshem i Skenderbeut kunder hordhive osmane. Siper tabllose se Skenderbeut, shquhet ajo e Murat Mehmetit te II-te, me nje koke te rrethuar me callme, pastaj Henri i V, mbret i Anglise, Ferdinandi II i Napolit, etj. Duke kaluar nga nje epoke ne tjetren dhe nga nje portret ne tjetrin, syte ndalen edhe ne portretet e Papa Klementit te II, mbretit Filip te Spanjes, tek ministra te luftes apo diplomate te medhenj, princer etj, sic eshte rasti i anzhuineve, Comte d'Anjou. Sipas te dhenave historike, gjithe ky grup portretesh eshte realizuar nga nje grup piktoresh qe atehere punonin ne atelierin e Paul Ardier dhe sipas kerkesave te tij. Ai i furnizonte ata me gravura te mbreterve, sulltaneve e perandoreve te ndryshem, te cilat kopjoheshin e realizoheshin me besnikeri e mjeshteri artistike. Sigurisht pas disa shekujsh eshte veshtire te gjesh se cila gravure ka sherbyer si kopje dhe cilit piktor i perket ajo. Megjithate duke vezhguar kete portret te Skenderbeut me mjeker dhe ne moshe te thyer, kupton se ai afrohet shume me ato pak gravura te vjetra te asaj periudhe dhe qe mendohet se jane besnike te portretit real te Skenderbeut. Kaq e famshme u be kjo "Galeri e portreteve" ne ate kohe, sa qe kur mbreti i Frances Lui Filip ndertoi Versajen dhe muzeun e quajtur "Lavdite e Frances", ai kerkoi ti riprodhoheshin disa nga portretet e kesaj galerie. E mbushur nga te kater anet e mureve me portretet qe ngjiten gjer ne cep te tavanit, vizitori qe vjen ne Beauregard udheton aq shpejt neper kohra sa qe brenda nje kohe te shkurter perjeton nje periudhe disa shekullore. Pikturat jane punuar ne vaj dhe emrat e piktoreve anonime sot eshte e veshtire te deshifrohen. Krijimi i tyre ne fakt ka filluar ne shekullin XVII - te, dhe pikerisht ne vitet 1620-te. E vetmja e mete e kesaj galerie, qe e zemeroi atehere shkrimtarin e shquar francez Rabele, ishte se aty nuk figuronin portretet e artisteve te medhenj te kohes, c'ka per te ishte dicka fyese dhe poshteruese. Aktualisht keto portrete kane filluar ti restaurojne, restaurim ky qe do te zgjase per nje periudhe ndoshta 20 vjecare. E megjithate, duke pare portretet e restauruara e gjithe shkelqim, ne krahasim me tabllote e vjetra, sepse ndjen sikur personazhet i kane larguar nga epokat e tyre, kohrat kur ata kane jetuar realisht. 

Nje opera "tragique" 

Skene e nje teatri klasik ku duket nje pyll kushtuar Muzave. Parnasi duket larg. Qe me hapjen e siparit duken Melpomeni dhe Polimnia te ndjekura nga muza e Magjise dhe me pasn ga ajo e Dashurise. Pastaj me nderimin e dekorit, shfaqet nje shpelle ne Kopshtet e Sarajit. 

Skenderbeu : 

O nate ! Nxito, dita me se fundi dita te agoje ! 

Lavdine pres te me therrese !... 

A e njeh o i shtrenjte Princin Osman te Shqiperise ? 

Vellezerit e mij hakmarrje kerkojne ... 

Osmani : 

Dashurija ! Ah, cfare valle e ka prekur shpirtin tend ? 

A mund ti pergjigjesh flakes se dashurise 

Qe ndjen Roksana per ty ?... 

Ja pra dy fjale nga historia e kesaj opere. Skenderbeu dashuron favoriten e Sulltanit, serben e bukur Roksana... 

Kur kisha degjuar per here te pare per nje opera franceze kushtuar Skenderbeut, kisha imagjinuar nje cast ate epoke te larget ne Paris, ate dite vjeshte kur ne sallen e koncerteve te "Palais Royale", drejt salles, ngjiteshin rradhazi konte, kontesha, duke e te ftuar te oborrit mbreteror, duke pritur me pas ne heshtje hyrjen e Luigjit te XV-te se bashku me mbretereshen. Kjo kishte ndodhur ne 27 tetor te vitit 1735, apo sic shkruhej atehere ne afishen e koncertit "L'an M.D.CCXXXV. Perpara mbretit, gjykatesit te pare te nje vepre muzikore, Akademia Mbreterore e Muzikes shfaqte operan tragjike me pese akte te titulluar "Scanderbeg ". Nje opera me muzike te kompozuar nga kompozitoret Francois Rebel dhe Francois Francoeur, kompozitor i Muzikes se Dhomes se Madherise se tij. Qe te dy keta kompozitore pothuaj gjithe jeten e tyre kompozuan se bashku, duke kontribuar shume ne bel-kanton franceze. 

Perpara syve te mbretit, nen tingujt e muzikes, ishte ngritur sipari i skenes se aktit te pare, duke zbuluar nje dekor oriental, nje shpelle ne kopshtet e sarajeve te sulltanit. Ketu dhe nis historia e kesaj opere rreth dashurise se Skenderbeut, nje histori imagjinare qe shkon gjer ne diten e dyluftimit te Skenderbeut me sulltanin, ku kuptohet qe ai ngadhnjon fitimtar. Kjo tragjedi ishte shkruar shume vite me pare nga nje libretist i njohur operash, Antoine Houdar de la Mothe, anetar i Akademise Franceze dhe qe kishte lene nje seri veprash te njohura ne operan klasike franceze. Por La Mothe nuk arriti ta shohe te interpretohet ne skene libretin e tij. Ai vdiq i paralizuar kater vjet me pare se opera te shfaqej ne "Palais Royal". Midis veprave te tij post-mortum, miqte e tij gjeten edhe libretin per Skenderbeun. Kur ky libret ra ne duart e libretistit tjeter te njohur te asaj kohe L. de Laserre, ai u entusiazmua dhe filloi te punoje mbi te. Shume vite me pare kishte qene Antonio Vivaldi, ky pararendes i Bahut, qe kishte shkruar nje opera per Skenderbeun, e cila me 1718 kishte bere buje ne Firence. Opera e Parisit ne ate kohe nuk e kishte arritur ende famen e operas italiane, e cila qe me 1647 kishte shfaqur ne "Palais Royal" operan "Orfeo". Opera franceze filloi te beje emer me kompozitorin Lully, qe udhehoqi operan lirike per nje kohe te gjate. Ai nuk e perjetoi shfaqjen e tragjedise "Scanderbeg", kete opera me 25 skena, cka per kohen ishte nje angazhim shume i madh. 

Shfaqja e Skenderbeut u dha tridhjetetre here rradhazi perpara mbretit dhe aristokracise franceze. Me pas ajo u shfaq ne Choisy dhe me 22 tetor 1763, pra 28 vjet me vone, ne Fontenbleau, ku rrinte mbreti ne keshtjellen e fameshme te Fontenblose. Afishja e asaj kohe njoftonte :" Scanderbeg-tragedie, représentée devan leurs Majestés..." Kjo opera u luajt ne nje epoke kur per Skenderbeun botoheshin biografi e jeteshkrime ngado ne Evrope, si ne Itali, Poloni, France, Angli e gjetke. Nga 13 qershori e gjer ne 29 dhjetor 1763 ajo u shfaq ne Fontenblo e Versaje, ku shfaqjet jepeshin dy here ne jave dhe vetem gjate sezonit te veres dhe te dimrit. Por burime te ndryshme deshmojne se ajo eshte shfaqur edhe ne vitet 1765-1766. Ne biblioteken e Operas pariziane si dhe ne Biblioteken Nacionale, ruhen qe nga ajo kohe partiturat e disa botimeve te asaj epoke, ku midis te tjerave paraqiten dhe dekoret e kostumet e personazheve ne skene. 

Skenderbeu : 

Ah, c'lumturi ndjej tani 

Kur miku im besnik Osman, me ndezi flaken e shpirtit! 

Qetesia zemren time preh tani! 

Sa i bukur ky moment, sa i embel ky mjedis ! 

Shpresa qe m'eshte zgjuar i zbukuron ato edhe me. 

Kenga e zogjve te dashuruar ; 

Freskia e zefireve, qe lulet ben te celin 

Murmurima e ujrave qe gezueshem rrjedhin, 

Gjithshka duket se i perkushtohet agimit... 

Vite me vone, ne maj 1786, vecse tri vite para se te fillonte Revolucioni Francez, ne "Theatre Francais", te krijuar nga mbreti dhe ku drejtonte me pare Molieri, u shfaq nje pjese teatrale shkruar nga Pierre-Ulric Dubuisson, i cili ne moshen 48 vjecare perfundoi ne gijotine (gjate revolucionit aktoret i larguan nga teatri dhe disa prej tyre i burgosen). Te tjera pjese teatrale u shkruan e u botuan ne France per Skenderbeun, si ajo e Casimir Pertus, nje shkrimtar jo fort i degjuar, i cili shkroi nje tragjedi neoklasike me titullin "Scanderbeg", veper kjo qe u botua me 1870. 

Place Scanderbeg" 

Ka nje shesh ne periferi te Parisit me emrin "Place Scanderbeg". Nje shesh ne veri te tij ku bashkohen "Rue Aubervillier", "Avenue Victor Hugo", etj, e ku poshte tij, shkon autostrada qe te con per ne aeroportin "Charles de Gaulle". Nje shesh teper modest, ku prane tij, jeshilon nje park i vogel me geshtenja te egra, e ku ne mes te sheshit kuqelon nje kumbull e madhe. Qe ketej duket kupola e bardhe e bazilikes se "Sacre-Coeur", e cila ngrihet ne maje te kodres se Montmartres. S'di pse sa here kam shkuar ne ate shesh, duke kapercyer rrugen "Bocari", jo shume larg tij, kam gjetur nje lloj zbrazetire, ere dhe nje qiell gri. Prej vitesh emigracioni shqiptar kishte deshiruar qe ne Paris te kishte nje rruge, nje aveny apo nje shesh me emrin e Heroit tone Kombetar, ashtu sic ishin dhe emrat e Garibaldit, Bolivarit, Linkolnit, etj. Dhe momenti erdhi pas festimeve te 500 vjetorit te vdekjes se Skenderbeut, dhe kerkeses kembengulese te nje grupi emigrantesh shqiptare, gjersa Bashkia e Parisit dhe vete kryetari i atehershem i Bashkise, Jacques Chirac, vendosen qe nje shesh i Parisit 19-te, te merrte emrin "Place Scanderbeg". 

Nje dite maji te vitit 1980, shqiptaret u mblodhen per inagurimin e ketij sheshi. Ishin midis tyre Lec Shllaku, kryeredaktori i revistes "Koha jone", apo Jusuf Begeja, Leone Zazani e shume te tjere, si dhe te ftuar nga emigracioni shqiptar ne Itali, Amerike e Belgjike. Ate dite, shqiptaret u mblodhen ne katedralen e "Notre-Dame" te Parisit, ku u dha nje meshe e madhe me kete rast nga At Prenci e At Shestani, meshe ku ishte i pranishem kardinali i Parisit, Marty, si dhe perfaqesues te kishes se Rumanise, Kroacise, Sllovakise, Lituanise, etj. Po aty u mblodhen dhe vajzat arbereshe veshur me kostumet kombetare qe kishin ardhur nga Shen Dhimitri i Italise se Jugut dhe qe kenduan ne kete meshe. Ne nje fotografi te rralle te asaj dite duken ato vajza te bukura arbereshe ne portat e "Notre-Dame", duke shpalosur nje flamur te madh kombetar kuq e zi per te dale ne fotografi. Pas meshes, turma e shqiptareve me flamur ne balle, kishte shkuar ne sheshin e Bashkise dhe kish kenduar hymnin shqiptar. Ndoshta ishte nje cudi per parizianet, te shikonin ate turme me flamuj e kenge, dhe te degjonin ate kenge qe kishte aq dhimbje e trishtim. Ishin po ata shqiptare qe vite me rradhe kishin manifestuar para ambasades ne "Rue de la Pompe" me pankartat ne duar ku shkruhej : "A bas la dictature d'Enver Hoxha". Qe nga ajo dite ka rrjedhur shume kohe. Sot ai shesh te jep ndjesine se dicka i mungon, sikur dicka ai pret. Ndoshta nje statuje te vete kaloresit legjendar ...Dhe monumenti ekuester nuk do vonoje te mberrije ! 

*Publicist dhe shkrimtar, Diplomat 

Shenime 

*1 - " Historia e Gjergj Kastriotit, te mbiquajtur Scanderbeg, mbret i Shqiperise dhe i fese se Jezu Krishtit, i pergatitur gjer ne vdekjen e Muhametit te II-te ". 

2 - "Pena ime po iken ne qiell qe te mbetet nje shenje/ Eshte koha te braktis vargjet dhe dashurine/ Te marr leje e te ike nga ditet e mia me te bukura".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Armet e Skenderbeut...te vijne ne Shqiperi! * 

E Merkure, 09 Shkurt 2005 

_(Si mund te sillnim per pak dite ne vend, apo ti blenim reliket e shenjta me rastin e 600 Vjetorit te Lindjes se Heroit)_ 

Per 600 vjetorin, a mund t'i kishim per pak dite ne Shqiperi objektet e heroit?! 

Qeveria austriake ka treguar gjithmone vullnet te mire ndaj Shqiperise, shume me teper vitet e fundit. Dhe, nuk do te ishte e veshtire, qe objektet e vetme te Heroit tone Kombetar (shpatat dhe perkrenarja, qe ruhen ne Vjene) te vinin per pak dite, qe te ekspozoheshin ne vend. Kundrejt garancionit te domosdoshem, e ne rast se qeveria shqiptare nuk do te mundej, atehere mund te provonim patriotizmin e vertete se sa na vlente lekura, tashme duke dhuruar te gjithe nga pak te holla per kete mision shpirteror. 

Aq me mire akoma, do te ishte nese do te kishim dhe nje mundesi per ti blere: atehere nga donacionet tona kombetare do te tregohej realisht se cfare domethenie te vertete kishte heroi per ne. Kombe te tjere e kane bere dhe vazhdojne ta bejne per kryeveprat e tyre...Po ne?! 

Ben Andoni 

U quajt shprehje e vullnetit te mire ajo e qeverise italiane, qe ne vitin 1981, ktheu koken e Apolonit ne Shqiperi. E njohur si "DEA e Butrintit", puna e gjysmes se pare te shekullit te IV para Krishtit, ishte nje nga veprat me te mrekullueshme, qe ishin gjendur ndonjehere ne qytetin antik nga arkeologet. Ishte koka e nje skulpture, qe ishte ndoshta 2.5 metra e larte dhe qe ishte zbuluar gjate germimeve arkeologjike te Italise ne Butrint. Ajo u denoncua nga qeveria komuniste si e vjedhur nga italianet, ndersa ishte vete qeveria italiane, qe ia ktheu pastaj qeverise shqiptare ne nje gjest te madh kortezie per kohen. ... 

Kjo tashme i perket se shkuares, ndersa ajo qe do te nderonte zyrtaret shqiptare dhe retoriken shpesh boshe te tyre mund te jete nje gje, qe nuk besohet se eshte shume e pamundur ne vitin e shpallur te perkujtimit te 600 vjetorit te Skenderbeut. Kundrejt pagesave te garancioneve te duhura, shtuar me elementet e tjere te sigurise, mund te kerkohej zyrtarisht qe te vinin ne Shqiperi armet dhe perkrenarja e Skenderbeut. Per te kuptuar rendesine e tyre, nuk duhet harruar se jane rritur breza te tere shqiptaresh, vetem me kujtimin e ekzistences se tyre. Qeveria austriake, ne vazhden e shembujve te mrekullueshem qe ka bere ndaj Shqiperise (Nuk harrohet viti 1997), pas nje kerkese zyrtare, mund te bente nje gjest te vullnetit te mire, duke i sjelle per pak dite ne Shqiperi. Per faktin, se keto simbole te pakta te gjalla te heroit jane te vetmet, dhe se ato nder shekuj kane qene objekt i legjendave deri absurde per fuqine dhe lavdine e heroit. Kete funksion, ato mund ta benin me mire duke qene prezent ne vendin e tyre te origjines. Ata qe merren me veprimet e ketij lloji (mbase pune e diplomacise), nuk mund te mos gjejne modalitet e duhura per kete veprim. Sepse teksa shperngulen punet e Leonardo Da Vincit per aktivitete te ndryshme (si nje i fundit ne nje dyqan prestigjioz mode-pak dite me pare ne France), nuk besohet se do te jete kaq e veshtire per te levizur dhe objektet e heroit (Per me shume propabiliteti i demtimit te tyre eshte i vogel-ato jane metalike kryesisht). Ca me shume akoma - thjesht duke menduar se vertete pesha specifike e heroit tone kombetar per ne eshte e madhe, por per Austrine (thesar kryeveprash dhe relikesh te personazheve shume me te njohur se Skenderbeu ne histori) nuk mund te perbeje nje problem apo humbje te madhe sjellja e tyre ne Shqiperi. Faik Konica, qe i ka pare dikur, ashtu si cdo shqiptar ka qene aq i obsesionuar pas tyre sa besonte se ende kishte pare njolla gjaku ne armet e heroit, cka te ben te besosh se miti i heroit, por edhe bemat e tij kane qene te perjetuara gati njesoj tek te gjithe shtresat e popullsise shqiptare. 

Shtyhemi me poshte ne arsyetim-dhe nese qeveria shqiptare nuk do te kishte mundesine per te realizuar kete operacion, i cili patjeter mund te lejohet nga pala austrike kundrejt nje pagese (por qofte edhe marramendese), atehere mund te shikohej lehte patriotizmi yne. Ashtu si dhame leke per Cunamin dhe ndermoren aq shume aksione, po aq shume mund te kontribuonim te gjithe, qe ato per pak dite te ekspozoheshin ne Shqiperi. Ky do te ishte festimi me i madh per Skenderbeun dhe jo aktivitetet e sterperseritura per imazhin apo punet e historianeve tane. Te cilat duke vecuar respektin, sidomos ndaj historianeve, ne te shumtat momente kane treguar se me shume qellimi ka qene per t'i nxjerre syrin njeri-tjetrit, sesa per evidentimin e punes se objektit. 

Ndoshta edhe po te vinin objektet e Skenderbeut, shqiptaret do te ziheshin se do te donin qe ato te ishin ne Kruje, ne Tirane apo ne ndonje vend tjeter. Por, te pakten do t'i lemonim me sy dhe mitin do e kishim te gjalle. 

Ky eshte nje apel qe i drejtohet, atyre qe kane fuqi, qe te bejne dicka per Skenderbeun, realisht per t'i perkujtuar 600 vjetorin e Lindjes dhe kontributin e tij te vertete per Arberine. 

Ky apel behet me i forte, kur shikon se deri me tani drejtuesit e institucioneve historike kombetare, veprojne per shkak te mungeses se nje Komisioni aktiv, seicili ne hesapin e tij. Duket sikur zyrtaret shqiptare jane ne gare qe te trumbetojne kush e kush me pare heroin, sesa te perllogaritet nje mbarefestim. Ndoshta eshte shpejt, do te thote dikush. Eshte shpejt, po te mos kujtosh fjalen tone te urte, sipas te ciles "moti i mire duket qe ne mengjes". Dhe, ne, te pakten me ate qe kemi pare dhe kemi kuptuar deri tani eshte se viti 2005 do te jete shume larg vitit te larget 1968, kur per te ngritur lavdine e Skenderbeut u bene aq shume e shume vepra ne rregjimin komunist.... 

Nje element tjeter mbase do te ishte edhe blerja e ketyre relikeve te vyera. Por, per kete pervec rasteve sporadike, qe jane folur ne shtyp nga elemente te ndryshem, asnjehere nuk eshte thene sesi mund ta bejme kete. Ka pasur nje perpjekje reale nga Zogu, mbase dhe me vone. Dikur u tha edhe me nderrim koke me koke me disa partitura te vyera, qe posedonim ne ne Arkivin Qendror. Tek e fundit, asnjehere shtetit austriak nuk i eshte bere ndonje kerkese zyrtare per t'i riatdhesuar ato, e cila do te na thoshte realisht kushtet per marrjen e tyre. 

Ajo qe u be me qeverine "kapitaliste" italiane, per Dea-n (sic thuhej ne vitin 1981), mund te behej dhe me to, duke na sjelle nje pjese te kujteses se lavdishme, por edhe nje sens real per krenarine kombetare. Mbase ky do te ishte apogjeu i vertete i festimeve dhe jo rendja e institucioneve per te gjetur imazhin e sterperseritur te heroit dhe larja e zakonshme e gojes se institucioneve shqiptare me nje simpozium dhe nje ekspozite. Kemi nje fat, qe ai nuk ishte as i majte dhe as i djathte, me konceptet e sotme dhe akoma me shume akoma nuk e dime ditelindjen e vertete te Gjergj Kastriotit. Keshtu qe, lehtesisht, organizmat zakonisht "enderrimtare" te shtetit shqiptar, mund te ndryshojne pergjate vitit kushtuar atij. Te pakten, nje here...te tregonin se beme nje enderr te gjalle...Pavaresisht se, kuptohet, kur te kalonin edhe pak te ziheshim se kush e kush i kishte sjelle me pare ato dhe e kujt ishte merita. 

Po te futeshin ne koleksionin kombetar, atehere mbase 20 vjet me vone, ashtu si edhe per Dea-n, gjithcka do te harrohej...shpatat dhe perkrenarja e famshme, do te flinin te qeta bashke me mozaikun e Bukuroshes se Durresit, Epitafin e Gllavenices, apo kokegurin e Elenes se Rashes ne harresen e tyre te kahmotshme ne Muzeun Kombetar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Historia: Si i moren armet e Skenderbeut austriaket* 

E Merkure, 09 Shkurt 2005 

_Ato jane te vetmet objekte origjinale te heroit tone kombetar, qe ruhen deri me sot dhe ato ruhen ne Austri ne Muzene e Vjenes._ 

Historia e tyre lidhet me jehonen e emrit dhe fames se Skenderbeut ne Evrope ne ate kohe e me pas. Ne vitin 1567, djali i dyte i perandorit te Austrise Ferdinandi rindertoi keshtjellen "Ambrar" ne kryeqytetin e Tirolit, Insbruk dhe u mor me mbledhjen e sendeve artistike me vlere e te relikeve. Sekretari i tij Shrenke mblodhi kryesisht arme dhe i ruajti ne keshtjellen "Ambrar". 

Ai u shkroi leter personaliteteve te shquara te kohes dhe trashegimtareve te atyre qe kishin vdekur, qe t'i dergonin veshje luftarake, arme, mjete lufte, piktura e biografi, sepse do t'i ekspozonte ne armetoren e tij ne Keshtjellen "Ambrar". Objektet e grumbulluara, Shrenkeja i sistemoi dhe i inventarizoi gjate viteve 1585, 1593, 1596 dhe ne vitin 1601 botoi ne latinisht vepren: "Figura krejt te verteta te perandoreve august, te mbreterve e shume te ndriturve arqiduke, princave gjithashtu te konteve, baroneve, fisnikeve dhepershkrime te bemave te tyre, armet e te cileve ndodhen ne armetoren e keshtjelles "Ambrar". 

Kjo veper beri te mundur qe te njihet perkatesia e armeve dhe historia e cuarjes se tyre atje. Ne vitin 1605, keshtjella "Ambrar" u ble nga perandori i Austrise dhe armet iu lane atij. Ne vitin 1806 reliket u mbarten ne Vjene dhe ne vitin 1888 u kaluan ne ndertesen e re te Muzeumit te Vjenes, ku ndodhen edhe sot. 

Armet e Skenderbeut i jane dorezuar Ferdinandit ndermjet viteve 1588-1593 me anen e Dukes se Urbinjos dhe atij te Areskotit. Ne inventarin e vitit 1596 te Shrenker, me numer 71 eshte shenuar perkrenarja dhe me numer 92 dhe 345 dy shpatat. 

Ne vepren e Shrenken te botuar ne vitin 1601, paraqitet dhe nje gravure e Skenderbeut ne pozicion ne kembe, duke mbajtur ne doren e djathte shpaten (nr 345) dhe prane kembeve perkrenaren. Armet e vizatuara te gravures ngjasojne me ato origjinale te Muzeumit te Vjenes. 

Skeda e Armeve 

Perkrenarja peshon 3 kilogram dhe mendohet qe Skenderbeu ta kete perdorur per raste ceremoniale. 

Shpata e Pare ka formen e drejte e me mprehje nga te dy anet. Gjatesia e pjeses se mprehur eshte 85.5 centimetra ndersa gjeresia eshte 5. 7centimetra dhe peshon 1.3 kilogram, ndersa bashke me kellefin eshte 1.9 kilogram. 

Shpata e dyte eshte e perkulur ne forme harku. Gjatesia e saj eshte 121 centimetra dhe peshon 3.2 kilogram.

----------


## Albo

*Ju rrefej armet e heroit * 

E Merkure, 09 Shkurt 2005 

_Kjo pjese eshte shkeputur nga monografia me e plote, kushtuar heroit, dhe eshte pergatitur nga historiani i njohur Kristo Frasheri, pergjate 50 viteve pune te panderprere ne lemin e historise_ 

Nga Kristo Frasheri 

...Nga jeta e Skenderbeut brenda ne shtepi kemi fare pak njoftime. Sipas Dh. Frengut, ai hante shume pak dhe i mjaftonin pese ore gjume. E duronte vapen dhe acarin. Flinte perdhe mbi qilim. Shton se flinte i veshur me armet dhe ato nuk i hiqte nga brezi as kur flinte-sigurisht e ka fjalen per diten e luftimeve. Duronte cdo lloj vuajtjeje fizike. 

Njoftimet per armet e Skenderbeut i kemi ne dy rruge-nga burime te shkruara dhe nga vete armet qe kane arritur deri ne ditet tona. 

Ne burimet e shkruara flitet vetem per shpatat. Dh.Frengu thote se shpata e Skenderbeut ishte nje palle e harkuar (una scimitarza storta) me tehe shume te holle dhe me damaskine me shume hijeshi, e cila per cilindo dukej e rende, kurse per te ishte e lehte. Dikur mbante dy shpata, te cilat i vendoste ne nje mill. Pastaj ai shton se njehere pruri nga Italia nje mjeshter te shkelqyer, i cili beri tre palla shume te mira. Njeren prej tyre, e cila mund te priste hekurin ia dergoi dhurate sulltanit. Dime me ne fund se ne pritjen zyrtare qe Papa Pali II i beri Skenderbeut ne naten e Krishtlindjes se vitit 1466, ai i dhuroi Heroit nje shpate dhe nje kesule (una spada ed un capello). 

Perkundrazi nga pajimet personale, qe kane arritur deri ne ditet tona, ne kemi kater objekte-dy shpata, nje perkrenare dhe nje liber uratash. Perkrenarja dhe dy shpatat tani ndodhen ne Muzeun e Historise se Artit ne Vjene, kurse Libri i Uratave, i cili sikurse u tha, ia dhuroi heroit familja Di Capua e Napolit ndodhet ne fondet e Shtepise Botuese "Shelley House" ne Celsi (Chelsea), Londer. 

Perkrenarja dhe shpatat kane fillimisht nje histori te erret. Pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, ato i morren me vete, e shoqja Donika dhe i biri Gjoni, kur merguan ne Itali. Se kush i pati pas vdekjes se tyre nuk dihet. Ato shfaqen ne burimet dokumentare ne dhjetevjecarin e fundit te shekullit XVI. Ne vitin 1590, perkrenarja dhe dy shpatat nuk ndodheshin ne nje dore te vetme. Perkrenaren dhe njeren shpate e kishte ne zoterim konti Eolfang i Sturbenbengut. Shpata tjeter ndodhej ne Muzeumin e Armeve (sic del nga inventari i hartuar me 30 tetor 1590) te arkidukes Karl i Stirise, biri i Perandorit te Gjermanise ne Gratz (Austri). Ai qe i bashkoi ato ishte biri tjeter i perandorit gjerman (vellai i Karlit) arkiduka Ferdinand i Tirolit, me porosine e te cilit, kancelari i tij, J.Shrenke (Jacob Schrenk von Gotzing), i shtiu ato ne dore (me blerje). E to ai pasuroi Muzeun qe Ferdinandi ngriti ne Ambras prane Tirolit ne Austri, te cilin e mbushi me veshje luftarake, mjete lufte, sende artistike dhe piktura te ndryshme te perandoreve, mbreterve, princerve, konteve dhe figurave te shquara te shekullit XV-XVI. Ne inventarin e hartuar ne vitin 1595 perkrenarja dhe dy shpatat e heroit renditen nder objektet e Muzeut te Ambrasit. Qe ketej, nje shekull e ca me vone, ne vitin 1806, ato u transferuan ne Muzeun Perandorak te Vjenes, por perseri te vecuara. Perkrenarja dhe shpata me trup te drejte u vendosen ne sallen e quajtur te Maksimilianit (salla XXV, nr.71 dhe 92), kurse shpata tjeter me trup te harkuar (palla), ne sallen e quajtur te Karlit V (salla XXVII, nr.345). Ato u vecuan ngase drejtuesit e Muzeut te Vjenes, nuk ishin plotesisht te bindur nese palla, e shkeputur nga perkrenarja, i takonte me te vertete Skenderbeut. Por, pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, dyshimet u davariten. Si rrjedhim ne pragun e 500 vjetorit te Heroit, ato u bashkuan ne te njejten salle, madje ne te njejten vitrine, te po atij institucioni qe tani quhet (Muzeu i Historise se Artit (Kunsthistorisches Museum, Eien). 

Perkrenarja e Skenderbeut eshte punuar me metal te bardhe, pajisur me nje rrip (ruban) te lare me ar. Ne maje te saj eshte vendosur nje koke dhije me brire, punuar ne bronx te lare ne ar. Ne pjesen e poshtme te saj, ka rreth e rrotull nje rrip bakri me nje mbishkrim prej gjashte rrokjesh, te ndare midis tyre me rozeta: IM*PE*RA*TO*RE*BT, qe do te thote: Jhezus Nazarenus*Principi Emathiae*Regi Albaniae*Terrori Osmanorum*Benedictat Te (Jezuj i Nazaretit te bekon ty Skenderbe, Princ i Matit, Mbret i Shqiperise, Tmerri i Osmanllinjeve, Mbret i Epirit). Por rripi prej bakri me keto gjashte monograme duket se eshte vene me vone ne perkrenare nga pasardhesit e Heroit, te cilet kane menduar se me shtimin e titujve do t'ia rritnin atij vleren, kurse, sic u tha, ai nuk ka mbajtur asnje nga keto tituj, por vetem "Zot i Shqiperise" (Dominus Albaniae). 

Elementi kryesor qe te bis ne sy ne perkrenare eshte koka e dhise, qe qendron ne maje te saj. Se cfare ajo simbolizon mbi perkrenaren e Skenderbeut, eshte veshtire te shpjegohet me saktesi. Mund te shpjegohet me kultin e dhise se eger, simbolin e zanave shqiptare, te cilat jetojne, sipas legjendes, edhe sot ne bjeshket e larta, perfshire edhe ne ate te Gjelagjoshit, mali qe qendron mbi krye te Qidhnes se Dibres. Ka shenja qe tregojne se kulti i dhise se eger eshte shume i lashte. Shkrimtari romak i shekullit te I-II te eres sone S.Suetom Tanquilli (De Vita Caesarum, L.II, 12, 94) shkruan se perandori romak Augusti, gjate luftes kunder Batos se ilireve, kur arriti ne Apoloni, preu per nder te fitores se tij, nje monedhe argjendi me koken e dhise se eger. 

Por ka edhe nje shpjegim tjeter me ndikim historik. Shefqet Pllana sjell nje njoftim te dhene nga Sami Frasheri ne "Kamus-al-alam" ne zerin Dhu l'Karnejn se togfjalesi Dh l'Karnejn (pronar i dy brinjeve) ishte apelativ qe ne kohet e lashta madje edhe ne Kuran, i Aleksandrit te Maqedonise. Nga ana tjeter, L.Malltezi shton pohimin e Plutarkut...Pra, nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe motivin e brireve te dhise, Skenderbeu ta kete huazuar, sipas dy historianeve te permendur ose drejtperdrejt nga legjenda e Aleksandrit te Maqedonise, ose, sic duket me bindese, nga pohimi i Plutarkut, meqenese ne Mesjete shqiptaret e mbanin veten si pasardhesit e Aleeksandrit te Maqedonise, sidomos te Pirros se Epirit, aq me teper se per Pirron e Epirit, Skenderbeu ka pohuar shkoqur se shqiptaret jane pasardhesit e tij. 

Duket se shpjegimi i dyte ka me teper te ngjare te anohet nga e verteta, mbasi teoria e vazhdimesise maqedone-shqiptare dhe epirote-shqiptare ishte teper e rrenjosur jo vetem ne opinionin shqiptar, por edhe ne ate evropian. Ky opinion pershkon fund e krye sidomos vepren e Marin Barletit. Mjafton te riprodhojme nje fragment te historise se tij monumentale, ku ai shkruan:"Njerezit kur veshtronin ate rini luftarake dhe kur shikonin ate lule burrash rreth Skenderbeut, nuk u dukej aq cudi qe fuqite e Muratit ishin thyer prej shqiptarevet. Me te vertete ishin kthyer atehere perseri shkelqimi i lashte i Maqedonise dhe dukej se kishin ardhur prape tamam, sic ishin dikur, kohet tanime te harruara te Aleksandrit dhe te Pirros". 

Me porosi te qeverise shqiptare te paraluftes, nje kopje identike e perkrenares se Skenderbeut, punuar me 1937 nga nje mjeshter i talentuar austriak, ndodhet ne Muzeun historik te Tiranes. 

Shpata me trup te drejte, e cila ndodhej sebashku me perkrenaren ne Muzeun e Ambrasit eshte me dy tehe. Trupin e ka te lare me ar. Eshte e gjate 85.5 centimetra, e gjere 5.7centimetra dhe peshon 1.3kilogram. Ka mehill lekure. Sipas Faik Konices, i cili e vezhgoi ne fillim te shekullit XX ne trupin e saj shiheshin ende njolla gjaku. Perkundrazi, shpata tjeter (palla), e cila para se te hynte ne Muzeun e Ferdinandit (Ambras) e kishte ne zoterim vellai i tij, Karli (Gratz), ka trup te harkuar. Sebashku me dorezen eshte 121 centimetra e gjate dhe peshon 3.2 kilogram. Palla eshte e stilit turk te shekullit XV.Trupi i saj eshte i dekoruar me ornamente (damaskine- ashtu sic shkruan Dhimiter Frengu). Ka nje mbishkrim turqisht, i cili, sipas F.Konices, nuk eshte korrekt. Mbishkrimi mban emrin e Skenderbeut: (Libehadur Allah Iskander beg-Kampioni i Perendise, Skenderbeu). Sipas Faik Konices, vetem trupi i shpates eshte i viteve te Skenderbeut. Doreza e lare ne argjend dhe mehilli i veshur me kadife, jane te nje kohe te mevonshme. Te dyja shpatat jane riprodhuar ne Vjene, posacerisht per muzeun e Tiranes se paraluftes. Sot ndodhen ne Muzeun Historik te kryeqytetit. 

Nder dy shpatat, ka mundesi qe Skenderbeu ne fushen e betejes te mos perdorte ate me trup te drejte, por pallen me trup te harkuar (sic nenkuptohet nga Dh.Frengu), per arsye se e para ishte e shkurter per shtatin e tij te gjate, kurse me pallen, te cilen e kishte ne perdorim ushtria osmane, ai eshte familjarizuar me teper se me te paren. Ketyre mund t'u shtohet dhe nje arsye tjeter: me te paren luftetari e kishte me te lehte ta godiste kundershtarin horizontalisht, kurse me te dyten kishte perfitim, sidomos kur ishte trupmadh, ta asgjesonte me lehte armikun me nje te rene te fuqishme vertikalisht. E njejta gje mund te thuhet dhe me perkrenaren, e cila nuk duhet te kete qene komode ne fushen e betejes. Perfundimisht, mund te thuhet se se si perkrenarja ashtu edhe shpata me trup te drejte i kane sherbyer qe kjo e dyta te jete shpata qe Papa Pali II i dhuroi Heroit, naten e Krishtlindjeve se vitit 1466.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Zeqo, shpluros tablote e Skenderbeut * 

E Merkure, 02 Shkurt 2005 

Per vite me rradhe tablote e heroit tone kombetar, Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu kane qendruar ne arkive, pa mundur te ekspozohen dhe te marrin bujen e duhur. Drejtori i Muzeut Kombetar, Moikom Zeqo me rastin e 600 vjetorit te lindjes se heroit ka vendosur ti shfaqe para medias, duke rrefyer dhe historine e realizimit te tyre. Ne pjesen me te madhe riprodhime. Vetem nje qendisme e Skenderbeut eshte origjinale. Ajo eshte realizuar me material mendafshi dhe daton vitin 1938. Skenderbeu shfaqet i gjithi ne kembe me perkrenaren dhe shpaten e tij. "Qendisma eshte pak e demtuar, por do te perpiqemi qe ta restaurojme", eshte shprehur para gazetareve drejtori i Muzeut Historik Kombetar, Moikom Zeqo. Nje tjeter tablo, eshte ajo e vitit 1466, vit ne te cilin Skenderbeu vajti ne Rome. Ne kete periudhe, sipas Zeqos artisti italian Xhentile Belini ka bere disa gravura dhe mbi baze te tyre artiste te tjere kane realizuar pikturen. Tabloja e shfaqur ne Muzeun Kombetar eshte nje riprodhim, e cila eshte dorezuar ne Muzeun shqiptar ne vitin 1981. Piktura e trete eshte nje litografi, ne te cilen Skenderbeu paraqitet ne profil. Mbi koke mban dafinat dhe ne krah shpaten. Kjo litografi mendohet ti perkase fillimit te shekullit XX dhe mendohet te jete bere ne shume kopje. Nje te tille ka patur dhe Gjergj Fishta. Relievi ne bronz i Skenderbeut tregon nje tjeter histori, ate te nje princi spanjoll te apasionuar pas heroit tone kombetar, Aq sa per komunitetin shqiptar ai kishte dhe nje cmim me gravuren ne fjale. Nje riprodhim ne miniature i fronit te Skenderbeut, eshte objekti i fundit, i ekspozuar dje. Ky fron i riprodhuar eshte blere ne Itali nga nje cift australianesh. Ne pjesen e siperme eshte e njejta gravure e kokes se Skenderbeut, ndersa ne pjesen e ndenjeses eshte pamja e keshtjelles se Krujes.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Si e tregonte Sami Frasheri Skenderbeun * 

E Merkure, 19 Janar 2005 

_Ne nderim te Skenderbeut, historianet tane ne vend te nderimit  kane zgjedhur akuzat ndaj njeri-tjetrit_ 

Ben Andoni 

Kane nje gje te mire figura te tilla si Skenderbeu, qe i kane pak te mjegullta datat e tyre te jetegjalljes. Ngaqe nuk u dihet muaji, shume here historianet mund te manovrojne me datat, duke ua paraqitur njerezve, si duhet me studimet e tyre. Si per dreq, keshtu po ndodh me "Mesharin", ku pervec disa shkrimeve nuk pati ndonje reagim te madh nga Akademia dhe personalitetet e saj. E sikur te mos shkruante dhe Profesor Shaban Demiraj per "Mesharin", atehere do te ishte nje problem, qe meritonte vemendje. Me thjeshtesine e tij te zakonshme, profesori, teksa dorezoi shkrimin, tha se i vinte mire, qe ta sillte afer 5 janarit, sepe te pakten ai vete (Buzuku), kishte thene se e kishte perfunduar me 5 kallenduer. 

Gjithsesi per Skenderbeun duhet thene se: nga fillimi i vitit, personazhe te ndryshme kane filluar qe te mendojne per kete 600 vjetor. Thuhet se pergatitje po behen ne Itali dhe Hungari, mbase edhe ne vende te tjera, por qe gjithsesi te bie ne sy se ato mungojne ne Shqiperi. Te pakten zyrtarisht. Ende nuk dime ndonje iniciative shteterore, ndersa vetem drejtuesit e institucioneve historike, te tille si Shaban Sinani dhe Moikom Zeqo, jane duke marre masa per ta perkujtuar, brenda kuadrit te tyre institucional. Ajo qe te bie ne sy, eshte se qeveria, duket se e ka marre shtruar dhe fare qete kete pune. Nje qetesi, qe te duket sikur te thote: se ne kohen dhe ne momentin e duhur, ata do te kremtojne si duhet kete feste. Dhe, kane kohe ne fakt?! Ciniket mund te te kujtojne se askush nuk e di muajin e lindjes se tij, dhe ashtu si ndodhi me festimet e antifashizmit, ku nje varg aktivitetesh te thata lane gojen per kremtimin, ka te ngjare qe nje gje e tille, pak a shume, te ndjeke dhe kete pervjetor te rendesishem. Por, ka nje gje te cilen jemi vone dhe me sa duket do te jete shume e veshtire per ta kaluar. Kjo ishte koha e festimeve te vitit 1968, kur per pervjetorin e Skenderbeut, pati shume e shume aktivitete te gjitha llojeve, duke i dhene permasat e duhura pervjetorit te heroit nga regjimi i atehershem. 

Qofte e thene qe te punohet pa goje. Kjo do te jete teper e mire dhe Shqiperia fale kontributit te saj te padiskutueshem me Skenderbeun, do te dale e plote ashtu si beri ne ballafaqimin e qindra viteve me pare me nje nga perandorite me vitale dhe me egra te historise se njerezimit- ate Otomane. Ndoshta, ka nje varg gjerash, qe te bejne pesimist per kete. Ne te perditshmen shqiptare, "Tema" historiani Kristo Frasheri, qe ka pergatitur monografine me te madhe per jeten e Skenderbeut eshte perfolur ne kater numra rrjesht per grabitje, plagjiature etj ("Tema", janar 13-14-15-16). Permes shkrimeve, qe vazhduan disa dite, Prof. Frasheri do te etiketohej se donte te shpronesonte punen e nje grupi studjuesish te tjere dhe ca me shume 86 vjecari- keshtu kishte vepruar shpesh ne jeten e tij. Pa i hyre ne hak askujt, ajo qe te vinte nder mend nga kjo egersi ishte: nuk do te ishte me mire qe historianet- mendimet dhe problemet e tyre shkencore t'i perballnin ne forume shkencore dhe ne organet e tyre, ku argumentat dhe kunder argumentat te shihnin njeri-tjetrin. Kjo do te ishte nje e mire per te mos e turbulluar dhe me shume popullin, qe edhe kaq e ka koken turbull prej brockullave. Ku historianet kane "kontributin" e tyre te padiskutueshem. Pa shmangur respektin per ta, fare e lehte mund t'i gjykosh per nje fakt, sepse eshte pikerisht puna e ketyre historianeve, qe belbezojne kur u eshte kerkuar qe te gjendet nje akses me i mire per daten e Clirimit Kombetar. Fale punes se dobet dhe mungeses se kurajos te tyre, edhe ne pervjetorin e madh te antifashizmit, shqiptaret ishin aq shume konfuze. Ku njera pale nderonte nacionalistet, nje dite; dhe tjetra, nje dite me vone- partizanet sikur te flitej per dy realitete te ndryshme dhe jo per nje ngjarje. 

Por, le te kthehemi nje moment ne temen tone. Ajo qe te ben pershtypje eshte se shume jane te panjohur me vepren e Prof Kristo Frasherit per Skenderbeun, te pakten ne mjediset mediatike, ndersa ajo qe i mungon publikut te interesuar dhe te ben pershtypje eshte me shume mungesa e zerit te nje recenzenti apo nje oponence te vertete shkencore per monografine e heroit. Akademia e Shkencave te Republikes kete mund ta bente, diten e promovimit te librit, per t'i dhene permasat sa me reale librit dhe nderimin e plote heroit. E per nje figure te tille si Skenderbeu, qe per fat te keq, nuk kemi dhe nje te dyte, kjo mund te behej lehtesisht. 

Mbase eshte kjo arsyeja, qe duhet te justifikohet edhe qeveria shqiptare, qe duke njohur kete realitet shkencor ne vend, "heziton" qe te shpalle nje platforme kombetare per kremtimin dhe respektin e heroit te madh. Qe duhet thene se nga thellesite e shekujve nuk duhet t'i bejne shume pershtypje luftrat lilipuite, qe behen per evidentimin e peshes se tij. "Cfaredo qe te ndodhe, une do te jem mik i virtytit dhe jo i fatit", thoshte ai ne kohen e tij. Fatmiresisht te mjafton cdo botim, qe ka lidhje me ate kohe, ku emri i tij te dale me te gjithe forcen nga autore te perbotshem. Kjo eshte nje arsye, qe kontributi i Skenderbeut shtrihet ne te gjitha gjinite e artit, ndersa ai vete ka qene nje figure per te cilen shqiptaret nuk jane turperuar kurre. Dhe, ai permendet me respekt nga kushdo, qe ka pak njohuri per vendin e shqiptareve. Per te mos thene, se kujtimi i tij, ka ushqyer breza te tere per t'i shpetuar poshterimit nga fqinjet agresive. Gjithsesi, janari, nuk ka shume qe ka filluar. Dhe, duke marr shkas, nga indiferenca, qe u percoll deri ne ditet e fundit, ngjarja e antifashizmit, ia vlen thjesht per t'i kujtuar te gjithe studjuesit e tij, apo shtetaret, qe kane ne dore aktivitete per te, qe te pakten te mos bejne fjale. Le te pushojne te pakten per nje vit te sharat dhe ofendimet e ndersjellta dhe te perkujdesen te gjithe qe t'i japin Skenderbeut, nderimin qe i takon. Ai vete nga lartesite qe na sheh, ndoshta do t'i prehej pak shpirti dhe do te mendonte se shqiptaret tashme jane bere bashke si shkopinjte, qe thuhet se ai vete ia kerkoi ne buzevdekje- te birit, qe ti thyente e ky i vogel nuk i thyente dot. 

Eshte viti 2005, te pakten per 600 vjet me pare historianet tane jane te bindur se lindi Skenderbeu. Nuk dihet muaji, vecse per vitin 1405 jane dakord te gjithe...A ndalojme pak, fare pak, qe t'i perulemi te gjithe kryeheroit tone.

----------


## Albo

*Skenderbeu * 

E Merkure, 19 Janar 2005 

Marre nga Kamus Al-A'lam dhe perkthyer nga Mehdi Polisi. Kjo eshte vepra me vellimore dhe me e rendesishme e Samiut. Eshte e shkruar ne gjuhen turke te asaj kohe, d.m.th. me alfabet arab, ne gjashte vellime me gjithsej 4830 faqe. Eshte enciklopedi historiko-gjeografike dhe Samiun e shenon titullin dhe ne gjuhen frenge "Dictionnaire Universel D'Histoire Et De Geographie" kurse emrin e vet e shenon te plote Ch. Samy-Bey Fraschery. Per fatin tone te mire ne kete enciklopedi, ai ka perfshire nje material te gjere historik e gjeografik per trojet etnike shqiptare, si edhe nje liste te gjate te personaliteteve te shquara shqiptare qe nga kohet e lashta. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe Prof. Zija Xhopli ka thene per kete veper se :"...mund te quhet Enciklopedia e botes historike dhe gjeografike shqiptare brenda Enciklopedise se pergjithshme". 

_Nga Sami Frasheri (botuar ne fund te shekullit te XIX)_ 

Emri origjinal i tij eshte Xhorxh ose Gjergj Kastrioti. Eshte i biri i Jan (Gjon) Kastriotit i cili, ne kohen e pushtimeve osmane ne Rumeli, ishte princ ne krahinen e Krujes, d.m.th. te Akca Hisarit ne Shqiperi. Ai ka lindur me 1404, e sipas nje varianti tjeter me 1414 pas eres se re. Kur Sulltan Murati II e kishte drejtuar forcen ushtarake kah Arnautlleku, babai i ketij, biografia e te cilit po shkruhet ketu, sa do qe i ishte nenshtruar atij, padishahu i siperpermendur, per te siguruar kete nenshtrim, i pat marre peng kater djemte e Gjon kastriotit dhe i pat derguar ne Edrene. Skenderbeu ishte me i vogli. Meqe ishte jashtezakonisht i zgjuar dhe i guximshem fitoi simpatine dhe dashurine e padishahut, i cili e quajti Skender ne gjasim me Leken e Madh, i cili i takonte te njejtes race me te. Qe edukuar bashke me princin Sulltan Mehmet Hanin II. Kur u rrit u emerua sanxhak-be ne Serbi, ne Sham dhe ne shume vende te tjera dhe si i tille sherbeu ne ushtrine e Perandorise Osmane. Ne luftrat qe ndodhen pat treguar trimeri, guxim dhe shkathtesi te jashtezakonshme ushtarake. Ishte aq i forte dhe trim saqe kur dilte ne dyluftim ne pranine e padishahut te tij kunder shume pehlivaneve, qe vinin nga vende te ndryshme per te provuar forcen dhe fuqine e tyre, asnjehere nuk humbte. Kur i vdiq babai, territori ne krye te te cilit ishte ai, iu aneksua shtetit Osman ashtu qe ne Akca Hisar (Kruje) u dergua nje muhafiz, nderkaq, Skenderbeu ne ate kohe gjendej ne ekspediten ushtarake ne Sham. Kur u kthye u njoftua se i kishin vdekur tre vellezerit. Skenderbeu e parashikonte qe pas vdekjes se te atit, njeri nga vellezerit e tij ose ai vete te emerohej si princ i krahines se tarsheguar. Mosarritja e ketij qellimi, ne njeren ane, dhe vdekja e vellezerve, nga ana tjeter, e hidheroi, prandaj kerkonte rastin e volitshem per te ikur. Keshtu, kur me 1443 pas eres se re qe derguar ushtria ne Luften e Moraves, ky, me nje numer te vogel shqiptaresh qe ishin me te, iku. Pasi qe e mashtroi muhafizin e Akca Hisarit (Krujes) dhe pasi e riktheu pronen e te atit, i thirri princat dhe kreret e tjere et Arnautllekut per beselidhje dhe bashkim, te cilet e njohen ate per kryekomandant te tere Arnautllekut. Ne saje te aftesive dhe shkathtesive te veta, si edhe me ndihmen e pozites strategjike te vendit, ai mundi t'i beje balle per nje kohe te gjate ushtrise se derguar nga ana e shtetit Osman. Mbreterit e krishtere te Evropes, e sidomos Papa dhe mbreti i Hungarise, duke konsideruar se Skenderbeu do te jete nje dige hekuri kunder Perandorise Osmane, vazhdimisht e nxisnin ate. Sado qe ata kishin bere marreveshje me te, nuk kishin guxim te aktivizoheshin kunder fuqise Osmane dhe, pasi qe e futen ne zjarr Skenderbeun, benin sehir (veshtronin) nga larg. Sidoqofte, Skenderbeu, me ndihmen e pozites natyrore te vendit dhe ne saje te nje pergatitje te tij te posacme luftarake, d.m.th. duke i zene grykat, duke iu larguar luftes frontale, ka mundur t'i perballoje ushtrise se madhe te drejtuar nga vete Sulltan Murati II. Megjithekete, si ushtria, si vendi i tij, pesuan shume. Sidomos u deshperua kur nipi i tij Hamzai dhe shoku i tij me trim, Mojsiu, i leshuan rradhet e tij dhe iu bashkuan ushtrise osmane per te luftuar kunder tij. Mirepo me vone, qe te dy keta i shtiu ne dore. Sulltan Mehmet Hani II, poashtu, shume here pat derguar ushtri kunder Skenderbeut dhe, me ne fund Skenderbeu u detyrua te lidhe marreveshje per paqje. Kjo marreveshje u lidh me 1461. Skenderbeu, gjate kesaj kohe, kaloi ne Itali per t'i ndihmuar Ferdinandit I, mbretit te Napolit e te Siqelise kunder sulmeve te mbretit te Frances Sharlit VII. Per fitoren qe e arriti me kete ndihme, Ferdinandi, si shperblim ia dha Skenderbeut titullin Duka i Shen Pjetrit. Kur u kthye nga kjo ekspedite ne vitin 1463, me nxitjen dhe imponimin e Papa Piut II, ai e prishi marreveshjen dhe perseri ia filloi luftes kunder Perandorise Osmane. Kete here Sulltan Mehmeti II dergoi nje ushtri te madhe dhe, duke kuptuar Skenderbeu se nuk mund t'i beje balle, edhe meqe u semur, per te kerkuar ndihme nga Venedikasit shkoi ne kasabane e Lezhes, ku me 1467 vdiq. Ndonese u varros ne Lezhe, meqe ishte perhapur fjala se eshtrat e tij te ruajne nga te goditurit e armeve, u nxorren copat e tyre dhe u varen ne teshat e luftetareve. Ai pas vetes la nje djale ne moshe te re, i cili bashke me disa krere iku per ne Venedik dhe ende nuk dihet se c'u be me te. Menjehere pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut u dorezua Kruja dhe u pushtua i tere Arnautlleku, duke rene nen qeverisjen e drejtperdrejte te Perandorise Osmane. Historia e Skenderbeut eshte shkruar ne gjuhen latine nga bashkekohaniku dhe ithtari i tij i quajtur Barleti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Portreti autentik i Skenderbeut* 

_Nga Prof. Kristo Frasheri*_ 

Deri sot nuk kemi dijeni nese ekziston nje pershkrim, qofte edhe i shkurter mbi tiparet e fytyres se Skenderbeut, te hartuar nga ndonje njeri qe e ka njohur ate nga afer. Per kete arsye ne jemi te detyruar t'i drejtohemi paraqitjes se tij ne ikonografi. Por ikonografia e Skenderbeut eshte shume e pasur dhe mjaft e larmishme. Ne kemi trasheguar nga shekujt e kaluar jo pak piktura ne vaj dhe afreske kushtuar Heroit shqiptar, te shperndara ne keshtjella, ne muzera dhe ne familje europiane, pa llogaritur qindra gravura qe zbukurojne vepra te botuara ne gjuhe te ndryshme, neper bote. Por ne morine e portreteve kushtuar Skenderbeut, te cilat vazhdojne edhe ne ditet tona te pasurohen me piktura ne vaj, afreske ose gravura, madje edhe me skulptura, nuk ka nje model te vetem. Perkundrazi ka nje varg modelesh me tipare te ndryshme te fytyres, natyrisht edhe te veshjeve, veshje te cilat, ne fund te fundit, vijne per nga rendesia, ne radhe te dyte. Ceshtja eshte, nese njera prej tyre e paraqet, ne mos plotesisht, te pakten afersisht, portretin autentik te Skenderbeut. 

Kete pyetje e shtroi Faik Konica qe ne fillim te shek.XX me nje artikull frengjisht te titulluar: "A ekziston nje portret autentik i Skenderbeut?", te cilin e botoi ne revisten e tij "Albania" ne vitin 1901 . Shkasin e mori nga nje artikull i botuar tre vjet me pare ne "Vjetarin e Koleksioneve te Shtepise Perandorake" (Vjene, vell.XIX, 1898), ku thuhej se ne Muzeun Perandorak te Vjenes ndodheshin dy portrete te Skenderbeut, te cilat dikur benin pjese ne Koleksionin e Arkidukes Ferdinand te Tirolit . Ato kishin midis tyre pika takimi dhe dallimi. Dallimi kryesor ishte se ne njerin portret, Skenderbeu paraqitej ne profil nga e majta, ne tjetrin, nga e djathta. Autori austriak i artikullit te "Vjetarit", Friedrich Kenner, mendonte se njeri prej tyre, ai me profilin majtas, ishte kopje e nje portreti autentik te Skenderbeut, te cilin e kishte pikturuar, me urdhrin e autoriteteve venedikase, piktori i njohur italian, Gentile Bellini (Xhentile Belini), ne vitin 1466, kur Heroi vizitoi qytetin e Lagunave. Por, sipas tij, portreti origjinal kishte humbur. Faik Konica pajtohej me te duke shkruar se as ai nuk dinte qe te kishte arritur ne ditet tona nje portret autentik i Heroit, i pikturuar kur ky ishte gjalle. Edhe portreti i dyte (me Skenderbeun ne profil djathtas), nenvizonte autori austriak, ishte kopje. Ne lidhje me te, ai njoftonte se ne regjistrin e Muzeut Perandorak ishte shenuar se ky portret ishte gjithashtu riprodhim sipas nje origjinali (!) qe ndodhej ne Firence, prandaj e quan portreti fiorentin . 

Fan Noli, ne nje kumtese qe mbajti ne Seminarin e Federates Panshqiptare "Vatra" ne Boston, Mass. (ShBA) me 10 gusht 1960, nuk e permend vleresimin e F. Konices. Madje, ai mendoi te kunderten. Sipas tij, i vetmi portret (i vertete) i Skenderbeut qe njohim eshte ai qe gjendet ne Muzeun e Firences (Galleria degli Uffizi). Vec kesaj, ai shtoi se ka te ngjare te jete portreti autentik dhe gjithnje, sipas tij, duhet te jete bere perpara vitit 1466, kur Skenderbeu vizitoi tregtaret e pasur Medici te Firences qe financonin kryqezaten e tij ...Ne fillim portreti i Skenderbeut hyri, se bashku me punimet e tjera te Altissimo-s, ne Palazzo Vecchio (Firence), pastaj per pak kohe ne Palazzo Pitti, derisa ne vitin 1587, muzeu i themeluar nga Cosimo I Medici, u vendos perfundimisht ne Galleria degli Uffizi ose shkurtimisht Uffizi, ku ndodhet edhe sot. Ne atentatin me dinamit qe pesoi Uffizi me 27 maj 1993, u demtuan mjaft piktura qe ndodheshin ne korridorin e galerise, kurse portreti i Skenderbeut, i cili ndodhej po aty, shpetoi pa u cenuar. Restaurimi i pikturave te demtuara qe u ndermor pas atentatit, u shtri edhe ne portretet e pacenuara te korridorit, duke perfshire edhe ate te Heroit shqiptar. Gjate punes restauruese, te cilen e kreu Barbara Schleicher, u vu re se nje dore e nje piktori anonim kishte nderhyre mbi te ne shek.XVIII. Ne perfundim te punes se saj (dhjetor 1993 - maj 1994), portreti u clirua nga nderhyrjet dhe doli ne drite puna e mirefillte e mjeshtrit Altissimo. Doli gjithashtu ne shesh se mbishkrimi me germa te medha te bardha: GEORGIVS SCANDERBEK, me te cilen jemi mesuar ta shohim portretin, nuk eshte pune e Altissimo-s, por e piktorit anonim te shek.XVIII. Artistja retauratore, B. Schleicher, zbuloi mbishkrimin e piktorit fiorentin: GEORGIVS CASTRIOTVS SCANDERBECVS, me germa me te vogla te praruara ne ar... 

Ne fillim te viteve 80 te shekullit te kaluar, ne kuadrin e pasurimit te Pinakotekes se Muzeut Kombetar te Gjergj Kastriotit te ngritur ne Kruje, prof. O. Paskali, e ngriti ceshtjen e portretit te Heroit, te cilen e ruanin trashegimtaret e Tefe Curanit ne Shkoder. Sipas tij, portreti ishte veper e G. Bellini-t, prandaj duhej blere dhe prure ne Kruje. Ne keto rrethana, Anastas Kondo, ne ate kohe zv/minister i Arsimit dhe i Kultures, vizitoi familjen Curani ne Shkoder, bashkeshortja e te cilit i dha mundesine ta vezhgonte nga afer portretin. Sot portreti nuk ndodhet me ne Shkoder, por ne kemi nje riprodhim fotografik me ngjyra te tij. Sipas pershkrimit te A. Kondos portreti i Heroit eshte pikturuar me ngjyra, ne derrase me permasa 30 x 25 cm. Portreti nuk permban as emrin ose siglen e autorit, as prejardhjen e tij muzeale ose familjare. Kemi vetem disa njoftime qe familjaret e Tefe Curanit i kane dhene Anastas Kondos rreth historise se portretit. "Sipas nje dokumenti qe paska pasur familja, - shkruan A. Kondo, - ky qenka portreti autentik i krijuar nga pozimi drejtpersedrejti i Skenderbeut. Portreti i eshte dhuruar Tefe Curanit nga austriaket fill pas shpalljes se Pavaresise, rreth fundit te vitit 1912. Thuhet se kane pasur dokumentin e dhurimit, polisen e nje pinakoteke vjeneze ku shenohej urdhri per kalim inventari dhe shprehimisht fjalet portret origjinal dhe autentik i shek.XV . 

Sikurse shihet permbajtja e letres se L.Thalloczy-t dhe pohimi i familjareve te Tefe Curanit, na cojne tek i njejti portret i Skenderbeut, me sakte: te portreti autentik i tij. Ky konkluzion perputhet edhe me komponentet fizike, historike dhe artistike te portretit. Gjendja fizike e portretit flet per lashtesine e tij - derrasa e demtuar nga mola, portreti i nxire nga koha (sigurisht, kohen e sakte te pikturimit pritet ta thote ekspertiza laboratorike). Megjithate, nuk jane pa peshe komponentet e tjere. Manteli i kuq, me te cilin eshte veshur Skenderbeu, ngjan te jete prodhim venedikas. Ky fakt na kujton leterkembimin e vitit 1457 midis Heroit dhe ambasadorit te tij ne Venedik, Gjergj Pellinit, ne te cilin flitet per cohe prej skarlati per dy dolloma, qe Senati i Republikes kishte marre persiper t'i dergonte cdo vit Skenderbeut . Kete hollesi mund ta realizonte ne pikture vetem nje artist, qe ne momentin e pikturimit e kishte perballe Heroin. Vjen pastaj realizimi artistik i portretit. Krahasimi i portretit te Skenderbeut me ate te Mehmetit II, te bind se te dy portretet jane pikturuar nga e njejta dore, pra nga Gentile Bellini. Nuk eshte e rastit qe te dy keta protagoniste te medhenj te historise luftarake te shek.XV, pavaresisht se njeri (Fatihu) perfaqeson furine pushtuese, tjetri (Skenderbeu) ledhin mbrojtes, Bellini, besnik i stilit te tij, i ka fisnikeruar ne pamje qe te dy. Mungesa e mbishkrimit nuk e lekund autoresine e Bellini-t. Perkundrazi, e perforcon, po te kemi parasysh se as portreti i Fatihut dhe asnje prodhim tjeter i tij, nuk kane mbishkrime. Madje, mungesa e mbishkrimit tregon se portreti i Skenderbeut eshte pikturuar ne kohen e vet, kur nuk ishte nevoja per mbishkrim, ndoshta mund te jete pikturuar edhe per vete Heroin. 

Me keto te dhena mund te thuhet se ky portret duhet te kete bere pjese ne shek.XVI ne koleksionin e Pal Jovit. Rruga qe ai ndoqi nga muzeu i Comos ne ate te Vjenes, per ne tani ka pak rendesi, perderisa kemi rene ne gjurme te tij dhe kemi ne dore riprodhimin e tij fotografik. He per he, per ne autori i portretit eshte Gentile Bellini, ndonese fjala e fundit do te thuhet pasi te analizohet origjinali nga specialistet. Megjithate, duke e vezhguar me kujdes edhe riprodhimin fotografik, mund te nxirren disa konsiderata. 

Ne dimrin 1466-1467 kur eshte pikturuar, Skenderbeu ishte 61 ose 62 vjec - pra nje vit para vdekjes. Syte i ka, si dhe kopjet e tij, ende me vitalitet. Po ashtu, njesoj si te kopjet edhe mjekra e thinjur dhe mustaqet e gjata te perdredhura. Portreti ka tiparin karakteristik, me te cilin jemi mesuar ta perfytyrojme Heroin; hunden e harkuar, me ndryshim se kruta eshte me pak e theksuar se kopjet e saj te Firences dhe te Vjenes. Skenderbeu mban mbi koke bereten karakteristike "alla Carmagnola", nen te cilen duket peceta e bardhe, njesoj si te portreti i Altissimo-s, kopja me besnike dhe me e bukur e piktures se G. Bellini-t. Fytyra tregon se kemi te bejme me nje njeri edhe pse ne moshen 60 e ca vjecare dhe me gjithe stermundimet nga lufterat e vazhdueshme dhe nga shqetesimet e panderprera, paraqet vitalitet te theksuar dhe nuk ka shenja qe paralajmerojne vdekjen e tij te afert. 

Me kete rast duhet thene se ikonografia e Skenderbeut gjate shekujve te mevonshem erdhi vazhdimisht duke u pasuruar. Ajo eshte aq e pasur sa trajtimi i saj i kalon kufijte e ketij punimi. Ajo kerkon te pakten nje monografi te ngjeshur. Shkurtimisht duhet thene se piktoret dhe gravuristet, te cileve, nga fundi i shek.XIX u shtohen skulptoret, u perkasin te gjitha kombeve. Por ne to fizionomia e Skenderbeut eshte teper e larmishme. Ne radhet e tyre vihen re modele te ndryshme, te cilat, ne shume raste, nuk kane ngjashmeri me njeri-tjetrin. Vetem nje pjese e vogel i afrohet, kush me shume e kush me pak, perfytyrimit autentik te Heroit. Kjo ndodh me krijimet e artisteve, te cilet jane mbeshtetur ne gravurat e Vitalit ose te Custos apo ne pikturat e Altissimo-s ose te Fontana-s. Te tille jane, per shembull, portretet qe ndodhen ne Biblioteken Ambrosiane (Milan), ne Pinakoteken e Seminarit te Monreales (Palerm), ne Kolegjin Italo-Arberesh te Kozences (Kalabri), mbi portalin e shtepise ne Vicolo Skanderbeg ne Rome, e gjetke. E njejta gje mund te thuhet per gravurat e piktorit anonim te botuar ne vepren e Dh. Frengut, te gravuristeve J.K. Klüpffel, J. Eouter dhe te artisteve te tjere . 

Ne cerekun e fundit te shek.XIX, ne vllagen e Rilindjes Kombetare, hyne ne skene edhe piktoret shqiptare. Aspirata per lirine e atdheut ndikoi qe ata te shihnin te Skenderbeu me teper nje udheheqes te luftes clirimtare sesa nje burre shteti. Per kete arsye ata preferuan si model gravuren e Skenderbeut me perkrenaren, te botuar ne vepren e A. Scheeiger-Lerchtenfel (1878). Ndikimi i saj duket ne vepren e Gj. Panaritit (1883), Th. Gjinit (1890), Nd. Martinit (1898). Figuren e Skenderbeut, si udheheqes i luftes clirimtare, e plotesuan piktore te tjere, si A.N. Ballamaci (1889), S. Xega (1913), S. Rrota (1915), te cilet e paraqiten Heroin mbi kalin legjendar, qe vrapon pa i shkelur kemba mbi toke per te sulmuar armiqte, sipas modelit te vepres se njohur te piktorit freng te shek.XIX, Th. Géricault. Nga fundi i shek.XIX filloi edhe paraqitja nga artistet shqiptare e Skenderbeut ne skulpture. Hapin e pare e kreu Murat Toptani (1898). Krijimin me te persosur te Skenderbeut ne skulpture e dha Odhise Paskali me bustin e tij, i cili ka shkrire te portreti i Heroit burrerine, mencurine, vendosmerine dhe pathyeshmerine e kombit qe ai udhehoqi (1937). Megjithate, veprimtarine artistike me te pasur kushtuar Skenderbeut ne artet figurative, artistet shqiptare, tashme jo te paket, e dhane me rastin e afrimit te 500-vjetorit te vdekjes se tij (17 janar 1968). Me rastin e ketij jubileu, nuk mbeti pothuajse asnje artist shqiptar pa e nderuar kujtimin e Heroit, me nje a me teper vepra, me teme Skenderbeun apo luften e tij legjendare. Por artistet e koheve te reja, shqiptare dhe te huaj, duke mos e njohur perfytyrimin autentik te Heroit, i dhane fushe te lire kush me shume e kush me pak, imagjinates se tyre. Perkundrazi, tani ne e njohim portretin autentik te Skenderbeut. 

*Marre me shkurtime nga kapitulli i XVI i vepres se autorit, ku pershkruhet paraqitja e tij 

E Merkure, 19 Janar 2005

----------


## Albo

*Skulptura me e vjeter ne Bote e Skenderbeut * 

E Shtune, 11 Shtator 2004 

Fale dhurates bujare te nje qytetari, studjuesi, ka gjetur ne faqet e nje libri, deshmine e nje monument historik, qe gjendet ne keshtjellen mesjetare te qytetit Tran ne Pulie. Flitet per skulpturen me te vjeter, qe besohet se i perket figures se Skenderbeut dhe qe gjendet ne Itali, krahas Kolombit dhe Timur Lengut 



DR. MOIKOM ZEQO 

Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu ka mposhtur shekujt, ka thene poeti i famshem francez Pjerr Ronsar, i cili ka shkruar dhe nje sonete te shkelqyer per te. Padyshim, qe Heroi yne kombetar eshte figura me e njohur ne bote, qe lidhet me emrin e Shqiperise. Rreth ketij emri eshte vertitur nje bibliografi e pafund, aq sa sot mund te flitet per Skenderbeologjine si disipline shkencore e vecante. 

Por, nje problem i thuget i Skenderbeologjise, eshte ikonografia skenderbejane. Si ka qene paraqitja fizike e Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut? Ikonografia skenderbejane zoterohet kryesisht ne artet figurative me ane te portreteve ne vaj, ne gravura, ne dru-gdhendje, ne bronx dhe ne leter. Portreti me i vjeter i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut ne gravure eshte portreti i botuar ne librin kryeveper te Marin Barletit ne vitet 1508-1510 ne Rome, kushtuar Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Ka gjasa qe ky portret eshte me autentik, me i perafert. 

Pinakoteka e Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut eshte e pasur dhe deri diku e studjuar nga shkencetaret, historianet e artit. Ketu futen edhe disa medalione bronxi te hershme me relievin e Skenderbeut. 

Por une dua te kumtoj skulpturen e pare dhe me te vjeter ne bote te Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Para disa ditesh, nje djale i ri i quajtur Astrit Miho, me solli ne zyrten time ne Muzeun Historik Kombetar nje liber te madh historik, te shkruar nga historiani italian Giuseppe Orlando D'Urso. Libri quhej "Corigliano d'Otranto - Memorie dimenticate", qe ne shqip perkthehet "Koroliani i Otrantos - Kujtime te harruara". 

Libri eshte botuar ne Lece, ne Italine e Jugut, ne vitin 2000 dhe perbehet nga 415 faqe te formatit te madh. Ky liber ne italisht eshte nje studim historik i shumefishte per qytetin e Otrantos, zonen e Pulias dhe te Barit. Eshte nje veshtrim kronologjik, me nje koleksion dokumentesh te periudhes mesjetare mjaft interesante. Duke shfletuar me ngulm dhe kujdes kete liber, befas gjetem nje fakt befasues, qe lidhet me figuren e jashtezakonshme te Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Ne faqen 254 - 261 te librit, pershkruhet nje monument historik, qe eshte keshtjella mesjetare e qytetit Tran ne Pulie. Kjo keshtjelle historike ka patur modifikime te ndryshme ne kohera, pasi ajo ka qene rezidenca e familjes se famshme fisnike, te quajtur Koroliano. Ne kete keshtjelle eshte bere edhe nje ndertim, ne formen e nje pallati dukal me dritare monumentale, mbi lartesine e te cilave jane skulpturuar dhe vendosur nente buste te figurave te medha historike. Kronikat flasin se krijimi i ketyre busteve eshte bere ne gjysmen e pare te shek.XVI, afersisht nga viti 1525. Padashur te pershkruaj tere koleksionin e busteve, dua te ndalem ne faqen 259 te librit, ku jane botuar fotot e 4 busteve te pallatit. Busti i pare i takon Timur Lengut, mongolit te tmershem dhe te famshem. Prane tij eshte busti i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut, pastaj busti i Kristofor Kolombit dhe me tej busti i Kan Madheshtorit te Skales, personazh ky historik i shekullit XIII, per te cilin me admirim Dantja i ka kushtuar nje tercine ne kryevepren e vet "Komedia Hyjnore". Ne na intereson para se gjithash busti i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. 

Busti eshte vendosur ne nje lloj piedestali, nen te cilin me germa kapitale eshte shkruar emri SCANDAR- BECH, pra emri i Skenderbeut. Skenderbeu paraqitet me veshjen e kohes dhe me kapelen e njohur te tipit "Karmanjola". Ai ka mjeker te gjate, mustaqe te spikatura, eshte ne gjysem profil te anes se majte dhe tere figura e tij eshte rrethuar ne formen e nje aureole me anen e nje girlande, ose kurore dafinash. Eshte nje pune artistike realiste dhe tipologjike per figuren e Heroit Shqiptar. Ne faqen 262-263 jepet dhe nje jeteshkrim lakonik i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut, ku vihet ne dukje jehona lokale ne Pulia e ekspedites se Skenderbeut ne Itali ne vitin 1459, kur Skenderbeu erdhi te ndihmonte Ferdinandin e Napolit, kunder rivalit te tij Johan Anzhu. Kaq e madhe ka qene pershtypja e figures se Skenderbeut, saqe ne fillim te shekulllit XVI artisti, te cilit nuk ja dijme emrin, ka bere portretin e tij krahas figurave me te medha te historise. 

Duke e shoshitur historine dhe deshmite qe lidhen me Skenderbeun ne bindemi dhe konstatojme se kjo skulpture ne bust, e gdhendur ne gur mjeshterisht e Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut eshte skultura e pare dhe me e vjeter ne bote, qe lidhet me kete Hero Kombetar Shqiptar. Kjo skulpture krijon nje tipologji te ikonografise se Skenderbeut deri ne ditet e sotme. Do te ishte nje gje e shkelqyer qe te behej nje riprodhim i kesaj skulpture e te vendosej ne Muzeun Historik Kombetar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Edhe një ide në figurë rreth Skënderbeut*

Mbeshtetur ne temen e konkursit kombetar: "Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu strateg dhe diplomat", Kuratorja e tij dhe studiuesja e njohur e artit ne Galerine Kombetare, ka bere te njohur platformen e saj dhe nje historik, sesi njihet ikonografia e tij 


Nga Suzana Kuka Varvarica* 


Viti 2005 eshte shpallur viti i Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeut. Ne Kosove me se pari dhe ne Shqiperi do te rikujtohet 600 vjetori e lindjes se tij ne realizimin e nje seri veprimtarish. Keshtu do te ndodhe edhe me instanca te kultures se historise dhe te albanologjise te disa vendeve europiane si Itali, Danimarke, Belgjike, Gjermani e Hungari, te cilat do te bashkebisedojne rreth figures se prijesit shqiptar dhe marredhenieve te tij me arenen e botes konfliktuale ne mesjeten e shekullit XV. 

Zhvillimet e veprimtarive diplomatike, politike dhe ushtarake ne Arberi dhe ne Evrope gjate shekullit XV, nuk do te mund te kuptohen pa rolin vendimtar te veprimtarive te Skenderbeut, "Heroit Kombetar" te te gjitha trojeve shqiptare. 

Caste historike. Ne kete kontekst po citoj qartazi dy ide qe vijne nga dy kohe te ndryshme dhe hedhin drite mbi qendrime te ndryshme. 

"Nuk gjejme fjale te mjaftueshme, per te lavderuar ose per te admiruar madheshtine e pabesueshme te shpirtit tuaj dhe urtesine e burrerise suaj te pashoqe... Qofshi pasqyre e shembull per te gjithe princat, per te gjithe popujt"!( Nga letra e vitit 1452 e qytetit te Raguzes drejtuar Skenderbeut). 

Dhe idete me te fundit te shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare, i cili e rikujton rolin e tij ne situatat e sotme politike e kulturore ne Shqiperi dhe Europe, thote: "Skenderbeu eshte figura me imediate e sotme dhe me e nevojshme per Shqiperine. Eshte figura, te cilen shqiptaret duhet ta kene flamur kryesor, per te hyre ne Europe. Eshte figura qe tregon se shqiptaret jane ndjere europiane ne shekuj...Do te kishin zili shume popuj ne Ballkan qe ta kishin kete figure. Ne e kemi, nuk dijme ta cmojme...".(interviste e dhene Dojce Veles, botuar tek "Shekulli", 28 janar 2005). 

Fakte te shkruara. Me lejoni te permend disa, qe shpesh here behen burim per te lindur mendime te ndryshme rreth figures se Skenderbeut. Sot arkivat e bibliotekave europiane dhe shqiptare i dokumentojne me se miri faktet historike. 

Ne librin "Historia e Popullit Shqiptar", botim i Akademise se Shkencave te Shqiperise dhe Institutit te Historise, i vitit 2002, shkruhet se: "Vendimet e Koncilit te Ferrares (1438-1439) ndihmonin bashkepunimin ndermjet vendeve europiane, qe politikisht ishin shume te percara, ne luften kunder armikut te perbashket, pushtuesve osmane, lufte qe filloj te propagandohej si nje kryqezate e te krishtereve kunder pushtuesve aziatike e besimit te tyre islam...Ky vendim ndikoi pozitivisht ne zbutjen e mosmarreveshjeve ndermjet kishave ortodokse e katolike ne Shqiperi...ne fillim te viteve `40 te shekullit XV rrethanat nderkombetare favorizonin shperthimin e kryengritjeve antiosmane ne Shqiperi...". Ky tekst shprehet i qarte per qellimin dhe karakterin e luftes se europianeve dhe e kryengritjeve te shqiptareve. 

Ne librin e lartepermendur te historise shkruhet me hamendesine e nje legjende se: "Gjergj Kastrioti u lind rreth vitit 1405. Ishte femija i parafundit te Gjonit dhe te Vojsaves...kishin 4 djem dhe ...5 vajza...Gjon Kastrioti, ishte sundimtar i nje shteti te rendesishem...qe shtrihej se paku nga rrethinat e Prizrenit e te Tetoves ne lindje e deri ne detin Adriatik ne perendim. Qendra administrative duhet te kete qene Prizreni. Ketu duhet te kete lindur edhe Gjergji...Gjergji u dorezua peng rreth moshes 9 vjecare...ne fillim te 1415...iu vu emeri mysliman Skender...". Ky tekst shprehet i qarte per hamendesine e historise shqiptare ndaj figures se Skenderbeut. 

Nderkohe ne librin "Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu 1468-1968", i Institutit te Historise dhe Gjuhesise se Universitetit Shteteror, Tirane dokumentohet se: "(Ne emrin tim), te zotit Gjon, dhe bijve te mi,...u kam dhene besen kujdo, qe do te vije ne token time ne Shufadaje, ne rast se atij i behet dem ose ndonje e keqe neper token time deri ne Prizrend, le te paguaj (une) zoteria Gjon dhe bijte e mi...". Ky tekst eshte i qarte, konciz dhe ex katedra. 

Nderkaq Murat Toptani, humanist dhe rilindas shqiptar, na ka lene trashegim nje veper arti, te realizuar ne 1917, nje bust te permasave 29 x 18 x10 cm, ne te cilin ka te gdhendur nje date, 1404 - 1467. Kjo date eshte huazuar nga data e gdhendur ne medalionin e rrumbullaket metalik, te krijuar nga skulptori H. Kauts, ne qendren e te cilit eshte gdhendur portreti i Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeu, fakt te cilin ai e ka huazuar nga nje pikture, qe gjendet ne nje koleksion privat ne Paris, ku veshja veneciane dhe jaka me gezof te bardhe, e dekoruar me trajta te zeza na tregon se mund te jete i realizuar ne shekullin e XVII apo XVIII. Medaljoni i tij mendohet te jete realizuar ne vitet 1901-1902, pasi u porosit si medalje cmimi per poetet dhe artistet shqiptar qe luftonin per ceshtjen e shqiptarise. Sipas studjuesit z. Ferid Hudhrit, ai i eshte dhuruar poetit De Rada, 1902 dhe piktorit Gjini 1906. Ky fakt tashme eshte hedhur poshte. Skenderbeu u lind me 1405, ndersa e kunderta vdiq 17 janar 1468). 

Ne te njejtin liber shkruhet vleresimi i vitit 1456 i kaloresit anglez Njupor, rreth luftes se popullit shqiptar. "Invazioni i Europes eshte i sigurte, sepse s`ka fuqi qe mund ta beje kete rezistence, po te bjere keshtjella arbereshe". 

Nga nje leter e 19 shkurtit 1467 e Lorenzo de Pazaro, ambasador i Milanos ne Rome shkruan se: "Skenderbeu me perbuzje i tha pardje nje kardinali se...Me pare do te donte te bente lufte kunder Kishes se sa kunder Sulltanit...Ai vendosi te nisej menjehere i deshperuar, duke thene se nuk besonte te gjindej mizori me e madhe ne bote se sa nder keta prifterinj". Ky tekst shprehet i qarte per karrakterin e Skenderbeut dhe rolin e luftes se arberesheve. 

Shume fakte te tjera (por pamundesia ne kohe dhe hapesire nuk e mundeson permendjen e tyre) ekzistojne dhe bejne te mundur jo vetem te zbulojne teresine e figures se Skenderbeut, por do t`i jepnin mundesi hamendjeve te ktheheshin ne fakte dhe faktet do te shkruanin historine. 

Shkencat historike shkruajne rreth Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeu. Shpesh here shfaqen fakte te reja, por gjithesesi nje gje eshte e pamohueshme, figura e tij eshte respektuar si simbol i bashkimit te nje kombi. Respektimi dhe vleresimi pohues apo mohues i cilesive te figures madhore te shekullit XV, ne fushen e kengeve dhe gojedhanave popullore, ne fushat e historise, letersise, muzikes dhe poezise u bene teresisht baza inspiruese, ku jane mbeshtetur artet pamore, per te realizuar shembellimin e ketij burri te spikatur shqiptar. 

Imazhet ne veprat e artit, qe datojne nga fillimi i shekullit XVI e nuk rreshtin as ne ditet tona i japin mundesi historianeve dhe studjuesve t`i referohen atyre per te zbuluar sadopak mbi cilesite komplekse te heroit. 

Ne historine e shekullit XV, kjo figure jo vetem ze nje vend nderi, tek gjeneratat njerezore, por kujtesa e tyre dokumentare figurative ose e trasheguar zanore ka arritur te transmetoje cilesite fizike dhe ndodhite e veprimtarive te tij. Per kombin shqiptar eshte shume i rendesishem fakti "Skenderbe". Meditimi, dokumentimi, bashkebisedimi dhe krijimi artistic mbi figuren e tij nuk ka gjasa te shterojne. Qe nga shfaqja e akteve te tij njerezore, luftarake dhe diplomatike, shume humaniste europiane, disa drejtues te kishave, te shteteve dhe te perandorive e quajten Skenderbeun tone "Capitanus Generalis" dhe shkrimtari i Arberise, Dhimiter Frengu na e deshmon si: "...Skenderbeu, princ i Epirit", ndersa shteti i tij, i ndertuar prej tij dhe bashkeluftetareve te kohes se vet i dhane te drejten te quhej "Zot i Arberise (Dominus Albaniae). Veprimtaria e Skenderbeut eshte vleresuar prej kulturave te ndryshme europiane ne kendeveshtrime te ndryshme. Askush nuk i minimizoi apo mohoi bemat e tij, edhe ne rastet me ekstreme te gjykimit. Ai eshte marre shembull i luftetarit per bashkim, drejtesi, liri, respektim fetar dhe fisnikeri. Te gjitha keto deshmohen duke lexuar pershkrimet historike, duke kuptuar simbolet, veshjet dhe objektet qe zbukurojne figuren e tij ne shume gravura te artisteve te huaj te shekujve XV-XIX. Duke permendur vetem tri tipe kulturash historike dhe letrare, madje dhe te kunderta persa i perket adhurimit te zhvillimit, lulezimit dhe renies se Perandorise Osmane shohim se sa informative jane pershkrimet mbi figuren tij. 

Ne librin "Historia e Turqise"(1854-1855) te shkrimtarit francez Alfons de Lamartin, i cili e admironte madheshtine e Perandorise Osmane citohet se: "...Ai kishte pamje krenare dhe ecte me hap te matur dhe teatral...syte i kishte ngjyre geshtenje qe i shkelqenin si zjarri...Lekura e tij ishte e bardhe dhe e ngjyrosur nga gjaku i paster i bjeshkeve te vendlindjes se tij...zeri i tij degjohej larg, sikunder ai i barinjve te vendit te tij...kercente mbi kale dhe luftonte me shpate...me fuqi dhe bukuri, qe e kishin bere te tmerrshem e te famshem ne moshe shume te re...". 

Dhe ne librin "Historia e Skwnderbeut" (1983) e shkrimtarit shqiptar Sabri Godo, i cili me librat e tij cilesohet nje historian i vertete ne letersine e re shqiptare te shekullit XX e pershkruan kete figure ne kete menyre: "...I etur gjer ne gulcim, me armaturen e dermuar, i mbuluar me gjak, dukej sikur nuk i kishte mbetur koske pa u thyer...Ai hipi nje kali tjeter dhe prape e perfshiu vendin me sy...Por ai ishte nje burre i fuqishem dyzet e pese vjec, kampion i kalorseve te shekullit dhe ushtria duhej te shihte ne te heroin qe permbys me topuz e me shpate kolonat armike...". 

Ibn-I Kemal historian i oborrit turk i fillimit te shekullit XVI i pershkruan keshtu arbereshet: "Arbereshet, keta tigra te luftrave malore...kane per fe kryengritjen...Edhe luftetari me i dobet eshte nga me trimat...tamam sikur te ishte kalores i hipur ne kalin legjendar...". Gjate nje periudhe kohe 600 vjecare, ketyre fakteve, artiste euopiane dhe shqiptare i kane kushtuar qindra kompozime ne pikture, grafike, vizatime e dhjetra skulptura monumentale si: ekuester, buste e potrete. Ato jane frymezuar nga historite e gojedhanat e shkruara dhe te thena mbi figuren e tij. Ato kane ardhe ne nje forme tjeter artistike e deshmuese, shpallen si lavde te shembellimit te tij. Ne artet figurative figura e heroit eshte paraqitur ne pjesen me te madhe te tyre si prijes i formacioneve ushtarake ne betejat masive dhe pjesemarres ne lufte. Eshte deshmuar si mbret, si kalores, si atlet i krishterimit, si komandat e gjeneral, si kryetrim, hero dhe mit. 

Ne historine e arteve pamore shqiptare dhe te huaj ende duhet te themi se nuk mund te njohim qindperqind nje veper te pare, nga u frymezuan artiste te tjere, per te pasqyryar shembellimin e tij. Megjithate nje fillim ka, i cili deri me sot e gjen mbeshtetjen tek krijimtaria e "Shkolles se Shqiptareve" apo "Shkolla e Shen Merise, Shen Gallo" (1442), ne San Severo, ne Venecia, prane manastirit San Gallo e themeluar prej piktorit Vitorio Karpacio (1455-1526), qe mendohet se kishte lidhje gjaku me arbereshet e larguar qe nga koha e vdekjes se Skenderbeut. Lidhjet e piktorit italian Xhentile Belini, (1427/29-1507), me kete shkolle dhe te dhenat rreth krijimtarise anonim te nje kopje portreti te ekspozuar ne Galerine Ufici te Firences, i cili deri me tani mendohet se eshte pikturuar sipas skicave te humbura te Belinit, i japin Belinit te drejten e piktorit te pare, qe skicoi portretin e Skenderbeut ne Rome apo ne Venecie dhe e konsiderojne ate si vizionarin e pare mbi tiparet psikofizike mbi heroin. (Fakt i dhene nga Ferid Hudhri ne librin "Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret ne veprat piktoreve te huaj" 1987). Me tej vargu i artisteve te huaj, qe realizuan portretin e Skenderbeut ne profil, me kahun djathtas dhe majtas apo qe vizatuan dhe pikturuan figuren e tij te plote jane te njohur dhe te faktuar nga historia e fushes perkatese. Qe nga ajo kohe historianet e artit, muzeologet dhe galeristet zbulojne, dokumentojne dhe hedhin vleresime positive apo kritike rreth objekteve te artit qe lidhen drejtpersedrejti me shembellimin fizik dhe psikologjik te Skenderbeut ne artet pamore. Faktet me te fundit ne Shqiperi i ka dhene drejtori i Muzet Historik Kombetar ne Tirane, Z. Mojkom Zeqo, i cili publikoi te dhena per ekzistencen ne arkivin e tij te 4 ekzemlareve qe lidhen me figuren e Skenderbeut. 

Ne shekujt me pare, arti ne Shqiperi i perkiste plotesisht artit mesjetar Bizantin dhe Pasbizantin. Ai ishte nje art, qe teresisht ndihmesen dhe mbeshtetjen ideologjike, politike, ekonomike dhe kulturore e gjente tek besimi dhe institucionet kishtare te kahut ortodoks. Nuk di ne se kam te drejten te bej pyetjen. Perse figura e Skenderbeut nuk eshte trajtuar nga artiste shqiptare ne pikture, afreske, mozaike, gdhendje e gravura, pas shekullit te XV e deri ne shekullin e XIX ne Shqiperi? Nje model te tille ne artin kishtar te mesjetes se gjate shqiptare e trashegojme nje fakt figurativ qe ka te beje me imazhin e Karl Topise, punim ne miniature i piktorit ikonograf te shekullit XVIII Konstandin Shpataraku, ne manastirin e Ardenices. Deri me tani pyetje te tjera lindin. A ishte ai nje mbret, kalores dhe prijes qe mbrojti interesat tokesore, politike, ekonomike, kulturore dhe fetare te kristanizmit dhe jo kristianizmit shqiptar, ballkanik dhe europian kundra pushimit masiv osman? A e vendosen ate ne mes te dyshimeve mbi kahet kristianizem e muslimanizem? A arriten istitucionet e larta te kristianizmit ta vleresonin sa duhet, sherbimin, veprimtarine dhe figuren e tij, ne kohen dhe token e vet? Po ne kohe me pas? A ishte shume i eger pushtimi osman, deri ne persekutim te plote te kultures shqiptare, gje e cila te ben te mendosh edhe per nje mohim dhe persekutim te figures se heroit? Pas vdekjes se tij, ne nje varferi te tejskajshme te trojeve te ndara shqiptare, ne mungese te nje prijesi, a mund te mendohej per qenien e nje strukture aristokratike-feudale, e cila deshmonte ne breza veprimtarite dhe figuren e Skenderbeut? A mund te mendojme se ne muret e kishave te papatit katolik dhe ortodoks duhet te trashegonim sot fakte te imazhit te tij ne miniature, ikona apo afreske te titulluara "Shen Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu"? Te gjitha keto pyetje mbase gjate koherave do te rrjedhojne pergjigje ne historine shqiptare te mesjetes deri ne shekullin XIX. Mendoj se duke permendur nje deshmi te njohur do t`i ipte nxitje rendesise per pergjigje ndaj ketyre pyetjeve ne te cilen thuhet: "Dhe pasi thoni se me arbereshet nuk do te mund ta ndihmoj as ta mbroj Ferdinandin po ju pergjegjem: ka ndryshuar puna, e ne qoftese kronikat tona nuk genjejne, ne quhemi epiriote dhe duhet ta dini se ne kohet e tjera, stergjysherit tane kane bere me rromaket luftime te medha dhe e dini se me te shumten e heres jane ndare me nder se sa me turp... Duhet ta dini se ne qofte se turqve ua del te me thyejne, Italia do ta ndjente, dhe si rrjedhim ajo toke, me te cilen mburreni se eshte juaja, do te bjere ne duart e tyre...". (cituar nga letra e Skenderbeut derguar princit te Tarantos me 31 dhjetor 1460). 

Megjithate me Shqiperine gjithnje ka ndodhur ndryshe. Ne periudhen e diktatures komuniste, ideologjia e asaj kohe, e vleresoi figuren e tij, duke e revizionuar sipas interesave te veta. Nen etiketimin heroik e te besueshem si "luftetar legjendar", tek figura e Skenderbeut, shihej udheheqesi i popullit shqiptar, qe e bashkoi ate rreth vetes, nen drejtimin e tij absolut dhe vetem ne mbrojte te territorit shqiptar. Ky udheheqes, qe nuk u tha asnjehere me plot gojen, qe ishte "Mbret" i trojeve shqiptare, qe u perball jo vetem me kraheshpate, por me se shumti me diplomaci ndaj diplomacive dhe ideologjive perendimore dhe lindore, kundra osmanizimit te popullsise ballkanase dhe europiane, ku bente pjese dhe populli i vet, i cili luftoi per dhjetra vite me rradhe kundra ketij osmanizimi me rrezik serioz ndaj Europes; u perball ndaj shume skenave te shemtuara, invadimeve, pushtimeve dhe planeve te papritura, te organizuara sa nga politikat e fqinjeve perendimore kristian aq dhe nga ato te shteteve feudale ballkanase, shihej si i barabarte me modelin e udheheqesit diktatorial-komunist, qe u shpall "komandat legjendar". 

Nese nje percaktim i tille i perket sot nje politike te shkuar, nuk mund te mohojme aspak se kjo periudhe historike solli nje krijimtari te pasur te tabllose historike-monumentale kushtuar figures Skenderbe. Ne keto krijimtari ai eshte paraqitur luftetar legjendar dhe hero mitik. Ne kontekstin historik, jane bere perpjekje per ta revizionuar figuren e Skenderbeut. Gjithmone, dicka kerkon te perseritet ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter. Perseri do t`i referohem Ismail Kadarese nga i njejti burim. "...Kane qene perpjekje shume te shemtuara, sepse binin ndesh me te gjithe frymen perendimore te Shqiperise...papritur doli nje levizje ne Shqiperi, hileqare do te thoshja, anadollake, nje vazhdim i levizjes "haxhiqamili", kete here me e sofistikuar, per te revizionuar Skenderbeun...Kultura e sotme shqiptare ka treguar nje dobesi, edhe mediat po ashtu. Rasti me i fundit eshte pervjetori i kesaj figure dhe mediat e permenden shume pak...Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu eshte argumenti i pare, eshte flamuri i pare, qe plotesisht, e hedh poshte cdo etiketim kundereuropian te shqiptareve...". E permend kete fakt jo thjeshte per t`i thene disa bashkekombeasave te mi se jemi europiane, por per t`i kujtuar se duke mohuar Skenderbeun, shkaterrojne vetem veten e per t`i pyetur perse nuk duan te jene europiane? 

Ende ne se ndodh keshtu, gje qe i mbetet fakteve kokeforte te deshmojne, jo gjithmone situatat ne momente te caktuara te historise sone kane qene te tilla. Ne historine e artit njihen tashme disa periudha te rendesishme, ku figura e Skenderbeut eshte vleresuar dhe eshte bere subjekti qendror i temave historike ne artet pamore shqiptare. Dhe keto periudha deri ne kete stad njohje jane tre. Periudha e pare eshte periudha e rendesishme e perpjekjeve te shqiptareve, per te fituar pavaresine kombetare, nga e cila trashegojme krijimtarine artistike te quajtur periudha e Rilindjes dhe e Pavaresise Kombetare Shqiptare 1860-1945. Periudha e dyte eshte periudha e pasluftes se dyte boterore, qe fillon nga 1945-1990, ndryshe periudha e komunizmit dhe e metodes se realizmit socialist ne Shqiperi. 


Periudha e trete eshte periudha ne tranzicion e ndryshimeve te pas viteve `90. 

Ne keto tri periudha te medha perfshihet kultura artizanale e popullore e nominuar ose jo, nga e cila trashegohen nje seri e gjere e vizonesh naiviste mbi figuren e Skenderbeut si ne qendisje e ne gdhendje. 

Figuren Skenderbe, e ftuan me deshire dhe dinjitet, ne skenen e artit te kultivuar shqiptar, shkrimtaret, dijetaret dhe artistet humaniste. Te paret e ne pergjithesi humanistet e gjysmes se dyte te shekullit XIX te quajtur Pararilindes (e gjejme termin pararilindes te perdorur prej Ylli Drishti-Portreti I Skenderbeut I piktorit Kol Idromeno, revista Pamorart Nr. 7-8, f.28) dhe ata te gjysmes se pare te shekullit XX te quajtur Rilindasit, duke perfshire nje kohe te caktuar 1860-1945. Eshte nje kohe artistike dhe revolucionare, qe percillej prej mesjetes se gjate shqiptare dhe prej kultures bizantine dhe pasbizantine. Ajo na ka lene nje trashegim figurativ me subjekt fetar, me nje cilesi tejet vetjake dhe vlere artistike te nje niveli shume te larte, ne anteun e te cilit qendrojne emerat e Onufrit, Nikolles, Qipriotit, Anagnostit, Shpatarakut, Selenicasit, Zografet, Cetiret dhe Zengot, por qe deri me tani historia e dokumentuar shqiptare apo e huaj nuk na deshmon se keta gjigande te artit mesjetar ne Shqiperi, te na kene lene deshmi artistike te shembellimit se figures te zotit Skenderbe. Ndryshe ndodh ne kete periudhe me historianet humaniste shqiptare si Marin Barleti ose Barleci, Pal Pjeter Engjelli dhe Andrea Engjelli, Gjon Muzaka, Frang Bardhi dhe Dimiter Frengu, prej te cileve ruajme deshmi historike rreth figures se Skenderbeut dhe fizionomise se shtetit feudal, qe ai ndertoi ne shekullin XV, rreth administrates shqiptare, rreth marredhenieve te brendeshme te aristokracise shqiptare dhe nivelit relativisht te larte te kultures se saj gjate ketij shekulli, rreth toponimeve dhe shperndarjes se pushteteve. "Ta dini se gjyshi i zotit Skenderbe quhej zoti Pal Kastrioti e nuk pati me teper se dy fshatra te quajtura Sinja dhe Gardhi I Poshtem. E prej ketej lindi zoti Gjon Kastrioti, i cili u be sundues i Matit e prej ketij lindi zoti Skenderbe" Nje fragment ky i Gjon Muzakes, qe deshmon faktin e vertete, por dhe justifikon entuziasmin e Hopf-it. Historiani gjerman Karl Hopf, ne librin e tij "Croniques Greco-Romanes", do ta quante "Margaritar" perkujtesen "Historia dhe gjenealogjia e shtepise se Muzakajve" (1510) shkruar nga Gjon Muzaka. Keta historiane qe kane te drejten legjitime te jene historianografet e pare shqiptare, dikush deshmitar olkular e i pranishem ne oborrin e prijesit dhe fushat e betejes e dikush adhurues i legjendes dhe i mitit mbi heroin zbuluan cilesite e tij dhe i deshmuan ne shkrime. Me veprat e tyre ata ndikuan plotesisht mbi jeten politike dhe shpirterore te shqiptareve, mbruajten ndergjegjen e tyre, i dhane vlere ndjenjes kombetare dhe cka eshte shume e rendesishme veprat e tyre duke u botuar ne disa gjuhe te botes u kthyen ne burime kryesore njohje jo vetem mbi heroin por edhe mbi kombin e tij. Tek keto vepra, tek krijimtaria e disa artisteve te huaj, tek krijimtaria dhe pershkrimet e mevoneshme te Konices, Dora d`Istrias, de Rades, Pecit, Nolit, Dodanit e Poradecit u mbeshteten te gjithe artistet e artit pamor shqiptar, te fundit te shekullit te XIX dhe gjate gjysmes se pare shekullit te XX, per te sjelle figuren artistike te Skenderbeut. Shtypi i kesaj kohe e deshmon kete fakt, duke na lene trashegim percaktime te forta patriotike rreth artisteve, qe krijuan figuren e tij. Historianet shqiptare deri me tani kane datuar dhe fatktuar ngjarje te ndryshme te shekullit te Skenderbeut, por edhe ne kohe me te vona. Duke cituar vetem disa prej tyre, kuptojme qarte se periudha e Rilindjes dhe Pavaresise Kombetare Shqiptare i dha mundesi te plote artisteve figurative shqiptare te kesaj kohe te vendosnin ne qender te veprave te tyre figuren e Skenderbeut, duke e cilesuar simbolin e bashkimit te kombit shqiptar per shpalljen e pavaresise kombetare, te cilin sot Kadare e quan "...argumentin e pare te shqiptareve...". Vepra "Skenderbeu" 1898, i Toptanit u perdor midis arberesheve te Italise, si suvenir i simbolit te bashkimit te shqiptareve ne lufte per ceshtjen kombetare. Organi "Ylli i mengjesit", 1918, shkruan rreth vepres, por me aludim figuren madhore Skenderbe se "Duke e pare, duke e adhuruar do te na ndihmoje te mendojme per jeten dhe veprat e tij te shkelqyera, do te behemi edhe me te mire e me te forte sa jemi". Medalioni "Skenderbeu" i Trotes ishte shume i njohur ne Kalabri dhe Buones Ajres dhe studjuesi arberesh Xhovani Stamile i shkruante De Rades se "Mikel Trota me figuren e Skenderbeut sheh lavdine e Shqiperise si nje Shqiperi te lashte dhe moderne". Krijimtaria e Theohar Gjinit per kete figure e shpalli piktorin, ne te gjitha vendet e huaja, ku jetonin shqiptare "Piktor memedhetar". Konica e quajti "Shqiptar te kulluar, atdhetar te vertete, shqiptar te urte", Noli e cilesoi si "Piktor te pare te Shqiperise". Te gjitha keto perpjekje arriten te konkludoheshin ne konkursin nderkombetar, te organizuar ne kohen e Mbretit Zog I, ne nentor 1937, ku u paraqiten 70 bocete dhe moren pjese skulptore shqiptar dhe te huaj. Ne kete konkurs u shpall fitues boceti i skulptorit kroat Antuan Agustinciqit, i cili nuk u realizua. Nje dokument shume me vlere gjendet ne drejtorine e Pergjitheshme te Arkivave, Tirane, te vitit 1938 dhe ruan tekstin: "Vendim dhe korespondence e Kryeministrise dhe e Ministrise se Puneve te Brendeshme per lidhjen e kontrates me Italine per pergatitjen e monumentit te Skenderbeut". Me renien e mbreterise, ky monument nuk u realizua ne Shqiperi, por tashme eshte i njohur monumenti i realizuar prej boceteve te kesaj periudhe ne Rome, nga skulptori Romaneli. Odise Paskali bashkebisedonte dhe degjonte me vemendje vizionin e te madhit Lasgush Poradeci per krijimin e bustit "Skenderbeu", 1939, vendosur ne Kukes, i pari monument i kesaj figure ne eksterieret shqiptare, edhe pse nje deshmi e koheve te sotme tregon se busti I Skenderbeut eshte vendosur per here te pare ne Kercove, Maqedoni. E gjithe kjo panorame shpall me vetedije se humanistet inteligjent dhe artistet shqiptare dashakombes te asaj kohe e kuptuan se figura udheheqese e Skenderbeut, ishte nje figure e qendrueshme e historise se kombit dhe duhej te ishte gjithnje e pranishme ne mjediset politike, ideologjike, kulturore dhe edukuese, jo vetem si krenari kombetare, por edhe si udheheqes shpirteror. 

Me pas, ne periudhen komuniste, ne kohen kur u praktikua metoda e realizmit socialist, 1945-1990, kemi nje situate sa negative te shkaktuar prej ndikimit ideologjik dhe folklorik, aq pozitive, persa i perket temes historike, patriotike dhe kombetare "Skenderbeu", ne pikture dhe ne skulpture. Produkti artistic i kohes ka zene vend ekspozimi ne fondet e muzeve, Tirane, Kruje, Berat e shume qytete te tjera si dhe ne fondin e Galerise Kombetare te Arteve, Tirane dhe shume galeri te qyteteve te Shqiperise. Ato jane punime monumentale, portrete ne pikture, ne grafike ne skulpture, ku Skenderbeu paraqitet si prijes luftetar legjendar. Pamja fizike dhe psikologjike e heroit ne veprat e kesaj periudhe eshte e ndryshme nga shembellimi i tij ne veprat e artisteve rilindas. Nese ata e moren modelin nga artistet e huaj dhe arbereshet e Italise, ne figuren monumentale te realizmit socialist ai paraqitet si nje hyjni, burre shtatmadh, i cili superon me bukuri dhe permasa te gjitha figurat e tjera njerezore. Levizjet e tij jane teatrale e heroike deri ne mitizimin e pathyeshmerise se tij te perjeteshme. Gjithmone, i hipur mbi nje kale te bardhe, ne qender te tablose. Elementi drite ne pikture bije fuqishem mbi te si dhe veshtrimi i pare i shikuesit fokusohet mbi kete figure. Ai eshte gateshem per beteje, lufton ne beteja dhe shpallet fitimtar. Levizjet e tij shpesh kthehen ne imitime pothuajse teatrale e te perseritshme nga njera tabllo munumentale tek tjetra. Mbi krijimin e kesaj figure ndikoi shume dhe shfaqja e aktorit rus Akaki Horava ne rolin Gjergj Kastriotit ne filmin ruso-shqiptar "Skenderbeu". Aksesoret dhe paisjet luftarake, si mburoja, shpata, perkrenarja e tij imitonin objektet e njohura ne pikturat e Rilindasve shqiptare dhe piktoreve te huaj. E gjithe krijimtaria mbi heroin, kudo qofte e ekspozuar apo e konservuar, e cdo stili artistik, perben per artin dhe kulturen shqiptare, vlera te qyteterimit shqiptar, arkivon caste historike, patriotike e kombetare te artisteve dhe koheve politike ne historine e kombit tone. Vitet 1967, 1968 jane vitet me te spikatura, kur piktoret me te permendur realizuan disa tablo historike monumentale, te cilat u paraqiten ne konkursin memorial te 500 vjetorit te vdekjes se Skenderbeut. Me pas vitet 1981-1982 ishin vite pot e tilla, pasi u inaguruan dy muze te rendesishem "Muzeu Historik Kombetar" ne Tirane dhe Muzeu Kombetar "Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu" ne Kruje. Piktoret me te njohur kane qene piktori Fatmir Haxhiu, piktori me produktiv i tabllose monumentale te permasave te medha te betejave te shqiptareve ne disa periudha te historise se tij. Kjo lloje pikture e cilesoi Haxhiun si piktor batalist. Piktori Guri Madhi, i cili ka hyre ne histori si piktori i pare i tablose kompozicionale historike, Naxhi Bakalli, vizatues virtuoz. Alush Shima, qe e paraqiti mbret te shqiptareve. Bashkim Ahmeti, Niko Progri, Gazmend Leka, Ylli Drishti, Fatmir Thaci, autore te afreskeve te Museut Kombetar "Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu" ne Kruje. Zef Shoshi, Jakup Keraj, Hysen Devolli, Vilson Kilica, Zef Kolombi, Nexhmedin Zajmi, Met Deliu dhe Bajram Mata, pasqyruan betejat e tij dhe te arbereshve. Ne skulpture jane te njohur dy monumentet "Skenderbeu mbi kale" i Krujes me autor Janaq Paco, kopje e te cilit eshte vendosur ne Prishtine dhe i Tiranes me autore Janaq Paco, Odise Paskali dhe Andrea Mano. Metej ne vitet e lartepermendur u bene te njohura kompozimet ne skulpture te Llazar Nikolles, Thoma Thomai Dhamos, Fuat Dushkut, Odise Paskalit, Janaq Pacos dhe Genci Hajdarit. 

Pas viteve `90 e deri ne ditet tona, per figuren e Skenderbeut dhe veprimtarive te tij, eshte rritur interesi i historise shqiptare, per te njohur thellesisht faktin "Skenderbe" dhe kohen mesjetare, kur ai jetoi. Ata sot kane mundesi te gjurmojne dhe te vezhgojne arkivat i historiografise boterore, europiane dhe ate te fqinjeve, per te zbuluar elemente te rinj te personalitetit te tij. Natyrisht, shkrimi i historise alternative, shkrimi i fakteve te reja do te na mundesoje te njohim me se miri figuren e tij komplekse e te vecante. Viti 2005 gezon te drejten e 600 vjetorit te lindjes dhe, politikat kulturore te Kosoves e kane ftuar figuren e tij te jete ne qender te vemendjes se historise se pavaresise se saj. Nje histori e perseritur e nje populli te vetem. Ne fillim te shekullit XX figura e tij ishte prezent dhe ne harmoni me idealet e shqiptareve per pavaresi kombetare. E njejta situate perseritet ne shekullin e XXI. Ai kerkohet perseri te jete i pranishem si udheheqes shpirteror i perpjekjeve diplomatike te popullit te Kosoves per pavaresi territoriale dhe kombetare. Ne kete rast, shekulli i ri do te krijoje shembellim te ri, pasi nje brez i ri artistesh dhe nje kohe e re artistike do te mundesoje nje krijimtari te re mbi te, e cila gjithesesi do te jete e mbarsur ne sensin fizik. Psikologjik, patriotik dhe kombetar ne historine e artit shqiptar si ne Kosove ashtu dhe ne Shqiperi. 

Gravura, natyrshem, i perket ne te shumten e rasteve krijimtarise europiane. Nje fond i tille eshte shume i pasur, i njohur dhe i ekspozuar ne muze te ndryshem te shume vendeve te Europes dhe pikerisht ne pavionet e tyre. Ne asnje nga keto muze nuk mund te kuptohet periudha e shekullit XV pa percaktimin e sakte te luftrave ballkanike, ku vendin e nderit e ze figura e Skenderbeut. Nderkaq ne Shqiperi, ne qytetin e Krujes, vendit me te permendur te ketij shekulli, eshte ndertuar nje muze, i quajtur Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu, ku gjenden ne figuren e improvizuar te gjitha ngjarjet historike te kohes se tij. Te gjitha jane te mbeshtetura ne fakte historike. Ndertesa e muzeut dhe i gjithe konstrukti fugurativ e arranzhes i brendeshem dhe i jashtem u inaguruan ne vitin 1982. Ne sallat e tij jane ekspozuar kopje te rreth 40 gravura te koherave dhe te artisteve te huaj, kopje fotografike te pikturave monumentale me subject betejat e heroit si dhe afreske me subjekt Historine e Skenderbeut. Me rastin e ketij pervjetori te rendesishem, nuk marr persiper te faktoj te gjitha gravurat e koherave, por kam perzgjedhur disa prej tyre. Shume nga gravurat u shfaqen per here te pare ne botimin dhe ribotimin e librit te humanistit te shekullit XVI Marin Barleti apo Barleci, me titull "Historia e jetes dhe vepres se Skenderbeut, Princ i Epirit", me pas u shfaqen ne botime te tjera prej historianeve te ndryshem te vendeve te ndryshme ne periudha te ndryshme. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe te gjithe artistet anonim apo te njohur prej historise kane sjelle imazhin e tyre te mbeshtetur nga kostumografia ushtarake, perandorake ose qytetare e kohes dhe vendit nga vijne. Gjithashtu figura dhe dyluftimet e tij jane skicuar, duke pase edhe perfytyrime te heronjeve te lashtesise iliro-greko-romake. Autoret ne kete periudhe jane, kryesisht, te huaj si dhe te huaj anonim. Nje nga artistet me te njohur, ne krijimtarine e te cilit u mbeshteten mjaft artiste te tjere te shekujve te ndryshem, eshte piktori gjerman Jost Aman (1539-1591). Me pas ishin Domeniko Kusto piktor gjerman (shekulli XVII), Robert Vogan, piktor anglez (shekulli XVII) dhe nuk perjashtohen piktoret franceze te shekujve XVII-XVIII. Ndersa ne shekullin e XX Ibrahim Kodra dhe Naxhi Bakalli kane vizatuar, skicuar dhe incizuar figuren e heroit. 

Fotografia. Arti i Rilidjes dhe i Pavaresise Kombetare Shqiptare i dha nje shkas zhvillimit te fotografise kolazh, e cila lindi me qellim patriotik dhe kombetar. Gjate fillimit te shekullit XX, kur intelektualet dhe politikanet shqiptar kerkonin te identifikonin shqiptarizmen lidheshim me figuren me madhore te kombit tone Skenderbeun. Ata po kete gje benin edhe me figurat e huaja qe ne fund te fundit politika europiane ia kishte sygjeruar si shpetim dhe bashkim te kombit te tyre. Mendoj se kjo eshte dhe arsyeja qe ne fondin e arte te fotografise shqiptare te fillimit te shekullit XX gjejme kolazhe fotografike mjaft domethenes. Te dhenat e plota te materjalit kolazh fotografik jane marre prej studjuesit te fotografise z. Qerim Vrioni. Autoret me te njohur jane fotografi Vani Burda dhe Kel Marubi, ne qender te vepres se tyre eshte Skenderbeu dhe Eilhelmi i I. 

Zejtaria popullore, normalisht, e ka sjelle figuren e heroit kombetar si subjekt te artit dhe kultures popullore shqiptare. Kjo vinte si rezultat i trashegimise se ketij subjekti ne kenget popullore epike, ne poemat dhe legjendat e trimerise dhe ne vizionet popullore per heroin. I gjithe ky informacion zanor solli nje ndikim te fuqishem mbi realizimet figurative naive te artit popullor. Keshtu figuren e Skenderbeut mbi kale apo dhe portretin e tij e gjejme ne shume variante individuale te trajtuar mbi materjale te shumta sic jane miniaturat e gdhendjeve ne dru, ne figuren e rumbullaket, por edhe ne relieve. Ne, pothuajse, te gjitha trevat shqiptare heroin e gjejme te qendisur me mendafsh apo fill pambuku te ngjyrosur mbi copa te pambukta dhe fill te leshte te endur si coha te leshta. Shume thjesht mund t`i quajme pano dekorative te pelhurta, qe familjet shqiptare i perdornin si zbukurim ne dhomat e miqve. Nje deshmi te tille na e ka lene piktori i njohur shqiptar Abdurrahim Buza, ne vepren "Kuvendi i Lidhjes Shqiptare". Krijimet e nominuara ose jo te tilla te imazheve popullore ne realizimet e tyre jane krejt te pasterta dhe ne fiksimin e imazhit perfundimtar ata e kane vazhdimisht nje pike referimi qe jane veprat e artit te realizuara gjate koheve te ndryshme nga artistet profesioniste. Disa te dhena te rendesishme i ka permbledhur, Maks Velo, ne studimet e tij. Autoret me te permendur te nominuar jane Iljaz Turhani dhe Preng Hysa. 

Ne te gjitha historite e shkruara, periudha e Skenderbeut eshte cilesuar si nje nga periudhat me te rendesishme, qe ndikoi ne lenien gjurme te nje qyteterimi, I cilesuar sot, shqiptar. Ne kete periudhe, atij i eshte dhene nje vend nderi dhe eshte cilesuar burimi kryesor i bashkimit kombetar te popullsise arbereshe, edhe pse ne kohen e tij kupolat e feve katolike dhe ortodokse ishin ne nje konflikt te hapur. Ai u cilesua ndertues i te shtetit feudal. Mbrojtes ushtarak i kultures kristiane. Respektues i kultures myslimane, por kundershtues I politikave poshtuese te saj. Administrues i afte dhe pjesemarres aktiv ne dilomacine e shekullit XV, qe tashme njihet se ka qene nje diplomaci konfliktuale ne tejskaje. Idete e kesaj periudhe e shpallen ate te vetmin burim frymezimi, qe do te bashkonte te gjitha aspiratat e shqiptareve, per te formuar me se fundi nje shtet te vetin, te cilin duhej ta njihte Europa. Gje e cila, gjate asaj kohe, nuk u arrit. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe ne kohe me te reja, shqiptaret figuren dhe flamurin i tij e kthyen ne embleme te bashkimit kombetar. Kjo i dha nje nxitje te jashtezakoneshme krijimtarise se artisteve shqiptare si brenda dhe jashte vendit. Shume artiste te huaj nominues apo anonim, te shekujve XV-XX kane lene te trasheguar ne muze te vendeve europiane dhe shqiptare gjurme te shembellimeve te portretit dhe figures se tij. 

*Studiuese e njohur dhe kuratore e artit ne Galerine Kombetare. Ajo ka bere te njohur platformen e saj dhe nje historik sesi njihet ikonografia e Heroit Kombetar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

* Nje martese alla skenderbejane ne shekullin XXI*

Nga bashkimi i idese se "re" te Moikom Zeqos dhe Bashkise se Tiranes ka lindur nje aktivitet disi ireal. Me 30 mars, dy institucionet ne Atriumin e Muzeut do te celebrojne nje ritual skenderbejan martese me nje cift te ri kryeqytetasish. Ndersa, ne "Cuken e Ajtoit", fragmentit te murit ilir qe gjendet ne kendin perendimor te Muzeut, kambana e vitit 1455, do te lajmeroje nga kohet e reja, bekimin e kohes se Skenderbeut...



Ka qene nje ide e kahershme per te sjelle nje ceremonial festiv te shekullit te XV ne ditet tona. Dhe, medyshja, qe ka shoqeruar prej kohesh qe nuk mbahen mend idene tek Dr. Moikom Zeqo, drejtorit te Muzeut Kombetar, ishte e madhe deri ditet e fundit -kur me ne fund ka vendosur. Kuptohet, pasi e ka shoshitur edhe me bashkepunetoret e tij gjithshka tashme duket me e thjeshte. Keshtu, Muzeu dhe Autoritetet e Bashkise do te celebrojne nje cift te ri kryeqytetasish me 30 Mars ne Atriumin e Muzeut. Ndersa ne lulishten, qe gjendet perpara Institucionit, per te revokuar nje zakon te vjeter te kohes se Skenderbeut-do te mbillen gjashte rrenje ullinj, qe do te tregojne respektivisht gjashte shekujt qe kane kaluar nga lindja e heroit. I gjithe rituali do te shoqerohet me tingujt e nje Bande muzikore, e cila pas ekzekutimit te Hymnit kombetar do te kete ne program Antonio Vivaldin. Dihet qe ky kompozitor i ka kushtuar Heroit tone Kombetar edhe nje opera te titulluar "Skenderbeg" dhe kjo ka qene nje nga elementet me te menduara tashme te organizatoreve te saj. Por, skena e festimeve nuk mbaron ketu, apogjeu i festimeve do te jete kur nje djale i veshur si Heroi Kombetar do te celebroje te rinjte...para te pranishmeve. Sipas zakonit, qe ka ardhur qe nga Heroi (ai e detyronte dhenderin qe te mbillte 20 rrenje ullinj, para se te martohej) pastaj do te mbjellin te gjashte ullinjte, ku do te vendoset edhe nje pllake perkujtimore, e cila do te kujtoje me kete rast Skenderbeun dhe kohen e tij te lavdishme.

Ndersa ne Atrium, ne perendim te tij ku eshte i vendosur edhe nje fragment ilir i Cukes se Ajtoit do te vendoset nje kambane e shekullit te XV, pikerisht e vitit 1455, e cila do te kumboje me rastin e celebrimit. Do te jete ky momenti i madh, kur ne prani te autoriteteve me te larta te vendit (te pakten Dr. Zeqo, deri me tani meton te ftoje emrat kryesore te jetes politiko-shoqerore dhe kulturore shqiptare) dhe nje grupi gardistesh do te celebrohet kjo ceremoni.

Pse zgjodhi martesen?

A mund te ishte ajo thjesht nje ceremonial artistik me rekuiziten e imituar te kohes, apo nje ceremonial i madh, qe do te na sillte kohen e madhe dhe thjesht i interpretuar nga aktore?

Keto kane qendruar me kohe dhe per shume e shume kohe ne mendjen e tij, por ne fund "Domethenia e ketij aktiviteti eshte qe te gershetohet nje ritual i kohes se Skenderbeut me nje akt te sotem real celebrimi"-thote Zeqo per instalacionin e tij.

Moikom Zeqo eshte nje nga drejtuesit e pak Institucioneve shqiptare, qe eshte angazhuar direkt me ide, por edhe me realitete kushtuar figures se Heroit Kombetar. Idete e Zeqos kane perfshire qe nga negociimi per ardhjen e armeve te Skenderbeut, e duke vazhduar dhe me pasqyrimin per median te dokumentacionit te heroit. Ai ka nxjerre se fundi edhe dy kambana te kohes se heroit, nje nga te cilat do te perdoret ne diten e madhe te celebrimit. Aspak me i vogel, ka qene dhe kontributi i tij per ikonografine e heroit, por duke prezantuar me kete rast objektet qe i kushtohen heroit dhe qe gjenden ne arkiven e Muzeut. Ben Andoni

----------


## Albo

*Veprat origjinale të historise së Skënderbeut ruhen nga një angleze*

_Veprat origjinale mbi historinë e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut ruhen në Londër nga koleksionistja angleze, Patricia Nugge, e cila aktualisht posedon numrin më të madh të librave për këtë figurë, tha për ATSH-në Dr.Moikom Zeqo, drejtor i Muzeut Historik Kombëtar._

Zeqo, i cili e ka parë nga afër koleksionin në Londër pas një ftese që iu bë nga koleksionistja, ka rënë dakord me Nuggen për prezantimin e veprave në Shqipëri, në një ekspozitë unikale që pritet të çelet në vjeshtë, në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar.

Koleksioni me vepra për Skënderbeun, që Nugge disponon përmban rreth 150 libra, të cilat datojnë nga fillimet e shekullit XVI deri më fillimet e shekullit XX, përafërsisht katër shekuj botime të përfshira në bibliografinë për Skënderbeun. Në koleksion, Nugge ruan veprën origjinale të Marin Barletit të botuar në vitin 1508 në Romë, librin "Apologjia e Skënderbeut" të Frang Bardhit botuar në vitin 1636, botimin e Dhimitër Frëngut botuar në shekullin XVIII, si dhe ribotimet e tyre në gjuhën latine, të publikuara në Gjermani, Kroaci, etj. Ekspozita në Tiranë do të qëndrojë e hapur për dy javë dhe do të prezantojë 50 libra.

----------


## BOKE

*Sa i gjate ishte Skenderbeu*  

Nga: dr. Musa Ahmeti 

Si filloi debati... 

Debatet për gjatësinë njerëzve të shquar, nisin gjithnjë atëherë kur nuk ka më dyshime për egzistencën dhe origjinën. Edhe Heroi ynë Kombëtar, Gjergj Kastriot, Skënderbeu, nuk i ka shpëtuar debateve, fillimisht i mohohej egzistenca, pastaj origjina e pasi këto u bënë të ditura botërisht u fillua të debatohej për gjatësinë e trupit. Duke qenë legjendë, ashtu si shumë princa të tjerë europianë që luftuan kundër Perandorisë Otomane, shpesh figura e tij ishte e zmadhuar, flitej se shpatën e tij qe nuk e mbanin dot 20 burra, kali i tij linte gjumë të stërmëdha etj. Ky zmadhim është tipik sidomos në periudhën e mesjetare. Por në epokën moderne njerëzit kërkojnë me të drejtë saktësimin e përmasave, por ka edhe atyre që përfitojnë nga rasti dhe mezi ç'presin ta shkurtojnë Skënderbeun. Nisur nga ky debat ne po botojmë një shkrim që bazohet në dokumente dhe dëshmi që i disponojmë. Nëse dikush ka dokumente apo dëshmi që i kundërshtojnë këto tonat, i lutemi të flasë tani, e nëse nuk i ka, atëherë le të heshtë përgjithmonë. 

Në historiografinë shqiptare, por edhe atë botërore, ka mbetur e pazgjidhur lartësia e trupit dhe dukja fizike e Skenderbeut. Duke parë punime të ndryshme pikture, skulpture, gravura dhe gdhendje të shumta, të autorëve të njohur, por edhe atyre anonim, krijohet një ide jo shumë e qartë, për zhvillimin fizik të Gjergj Kastriotit - Skenderbeut. Edhepse, shumica e biografëve dhe autorëve që janë marrë me Skenderbeun, bëjnë përshkrime të hollësishme, asnjëri nga ata, llogarisim këtu edhe Barletin dhe Dhimitër Frangun, nuk na kanë lënë të dhëna të sakta, për gjatësinë dhe dukjen fizike të Skenderbeut. Ky problem, do të mund të zgjidhej lehtë, sikur të ishte ruajtur varri i Skenderbeut në katedralen e Shën Kollit në Lezhë; duke bërë vëzhgimin e skeletit ose duke aplikuar metodën e DNK-së. Për fat të keq, një gjë e tillë është e pamundur, ngase turqit, pas pushtimit të Krujës, hapën varrin e heroit tonë kombëtar dhe morën të gjitha gjërat që ishin aty, natyrisht edhe pjesët e skeletit, të cilat i mbanin si nuska të shenjta. 

E vetmja shpresë, mbetej që një ditë, të zbulohej ndonjë dokument apo përshkrim i ndonjë bashkëkohaniku, për të përcaktuar lartësinë dhe dukjen e saktë fizike të Skenderbeut. Gjatë hulumtimeve tona shkencore, për fat të mirë, ndodhën që të dyja! 

Në arkvin e Venedikut, fondi: Senatus de Maritimis provinciis et negotiis Deliberationes [Sen. Mar.] Registro VI, C., f. 26V-27V, [ shih: Z. Valentini, ?Shêjzat?, XV/1971, Nr. 1-3, fq. 78] shfrytëzuam një dokument që mban datën: 8 korrik 1457, në të cilin, bëhet fjalë për lartësinë e Skenderbeut. Dokumenti është i shkruar në gjuhën italiane dhe latine dhe përbëhet prej 3 faqesh tekst. Është i dërguar nga kancelaria e Skenderbeut, përmes kancelarit [noterit] dhe njëherësh përfaqësuesit të tij diplomatik në Venedik, priftit, Gjergj Pelini, abat në abacinë e Shën Mërisë së Rotecit, në afërsi të Tivarit. 

Dokumenti në fjalë, përbëhet nga 9 kapituj të ndryshëm, çdonjeri prej të cilëve formon një tërësi të veçantë. Në kapitullin e dytë, është ky tekst: ?Ad Secundum. Guarda per J panni Jquali me hano promesso de dar do veste alano, che me diano le Veste lequal son per mi, chomo hano dado ali altri signori, perche dixeno che me po esser de braza 16 de veste, deche signori guarde quanti brazi da panno me pono esser do veste, tanto me dadi, Mo signori, quello che piaxe ala vostra Signoria quelo farete de quello panno che bexognera per mi?. [Përkthimi i lirë në gjuhën shqipe do të ishte: ?E dyta. Shikoni, në lidhje me cohën që më kanë premtuar, për dy petka në vit, që të më japin petka të përshtatshme për mua, si ju kanë dhënë zotërinjëve të tjerë; pasiqë, sipas pohimit të tyre, nuk më mjaftojnë 16 kutë, për dy palë petka; por, zotërinj, shikoni se sa kutë më nevojiten, për dy palë petka, dhe aq më dërgoni; sidoqoftë, zotërinj, ajo që ju pëlqen, Zotërisë Suaj, atë gjë, do të bëni në lidhje me cohën, që është e nevojshme për mua?.] 

Ishte praktikë e kohës, që Senati Venedikas, qytetarëve të tij të nderit, ju dhuronte, veshje dhe cohë luksi, për petka solemne; ndër të tjerë edhe princave shqiptarë, ku bënte pjesë edhe Skenderbeu. 

Senati Venedikas përgjigjej në këtë mënyrë: ?Responsio. Et si capitulum sit clarum, et aperte loquatur, Jnclinati tamen ad ea que sibi grati sint, ordinabimus quod sibi dentur brachia 18 scarlatini secundum consuetudinem pro duabus vestibus pro Magnificentia sua prout in capitulo continetur?. [Përkthimi i lirë në gjuhën shqipe do të ishte: ?Vendim. Që kapitulli të jetë i qartë, e të flasim hapur, me gjithë këtë, të nisur në atë rrugë, që të jetë e pranuar për Të, do të urdhërojmë që t'i jipen: 18 kutë skarlatini, simbas zakonit, për dy palë petka, për Shkëlqesinë [Madhërinië, m.a.] e Tij, për sa vendoset në kapitull?. 

Duke analizuar me vëmendje dokumentin, nxjerrim përfundimin se: princërve dhe bujarëve të tjerë shqiptarë, Senati Venedikas, iu dhuronte nga 16 kutë cohë, për dy palë petka luksi, ndërsa Skenderbeut, i dhuron 18 kutë, po për dy palë petka, ngase 8 kutë cohë, nuk i mjaftonin për një palë petka, pra i duheshin 9 kutë cohë. 

Pas një llogaritje të thjeshtë, nxjerrim përfundim se Skenderbeu ishte më i lartë se princat dhe fisnikët tjerë shqiptarë. Duke pasur parasysh, se 8 kutë cohë, jipeshin për një fisnik, lartësia e të cilit, ishte deri në 1.75m, atëherë, 9 kutë cohë, për Gjregj Kastriotin Skenderbeun, na japin lartësinë prej 1.98m. 

Është e njohur se 1 kut cohe venedikase, kishte gjatësinë prej 0.793m. Pra, derisa për një princ shqiptar duheshin mesatarisht: 6.344m, cohë luksi, për Skenderbeun duheshin: 7.137m cohë luksi për një palë petka. Petkat të cilat iu dhuroheshin princave dhe fisnikëve, ishin të gjëra dhe të gjata dei në fund të këmbëve, shkak ky, që pricërit dhe fisnikët të dukeshin sa më hijerëndë. 

Nuk na është e njohur që të jetë ruajtur ndonjë petkë origjinale e kohës. Ky është mëkat vërtet, ngase nga rreth 50 palë petka luksi që Skenderbeu kishte marrë dhuratë nga Venediku, do të ishin një rast i rrallë e i mrekullueshëm. Disa elemente nga këto petka luksi na janë ruajtur, në piktura dhe medalione të Skenderbeut, të cilat mjaftojnë, për të bërë një rindërtim i plotë të një apo disa petkave luksi venedikase të cilat Skenderbeu i mbante në raste solemne. Këtu nuk janë llogaritur petkat tjera, si dhurata të ardhura nga: Napoli, Lisabona, Barcelona, Malta, Milano, Dubrovniku... etj. 

Përpos dokumetit të cekur më lart, në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, ruhet një kodeks Latin; URB. LAT. 512, ku autori: Luigi Machiaveli, ka punuar një pikturë dhe një stemë origjinale të Skenderbeut dhe ka lënë disa shënime për lartësinë e Skenderbeut dhe dukjen e tij fizke. 

Në kodeks, është shënuar viti i saktë i punimit të stemës dhe të një pikture, për të cilën ne nuk kemi njohuri se ekziston. Viti është 1467, pra vizita e fundit e Skenderbeut që i ka bërë Vatikanit. 

Machiaveli kur përshkruan Skenderbeun, pohon: ?Është një burrë i shtyrë në moshë, me tipare shumë fisike. Ka një mjekërr të zbardhur, por të rregulluar me shije. Sytë i shkëlqejnë shumë dhe ka një hundë shqiponjë. Flokët e thinjura i ka të prera shkurt. Është veshur me petk napolitan, mëndasfshi. *Lartësia e tij është 1.98m*?. Ky shënim në mëyrë të prerë, për herë të parë, na jep lartësinë e saktë të Skenderbeut. 

Pëveç këtyre të dhënave, për lartësinë dhe dukjen fizike të Gjergj Kastritotit - Skenderbeut, nga ?Medalioni i Zagrebit? i vitit 1449, mund të vërejmë për herë të parë dukjen fizike autentike dhe besnike të heroit tonë kombëtar, kur ai nuk kishte më shumë se 50 vjet. gjurmim mbi gjatësinë e heroit kombëtar 

Sa i gjatë ishte Skenderbeu? 

Petkat e luksit të Skënderbeut më 1457 

Dokumenti i Venedikut 

Nga një dokument Venedikas, i vitit 1457, mësojmë se Skenderbu ishte i lartë: 1.98 m.-Petkat e luksit, dhuratë e zakonshme për princat dhe fisnikët shqiptarë. Dokumenti është i shkruar në gjuhën italiane e latine dhe përbëhet prej 3 faqesh tekst. Është i dërguar nga kancelaria e Skenderbeut, përmes kancelarit [noterit] dhe njëherësh përfaqësuesit të tij diplomatik në Venedik, priftit, Gjergj Pelini, abat në abacinë e Shën Mërisë së Rotecit, në afërsi të Tivarit. 

[ shih: Z. Valentini, ?Shêjzat?, XV/1971, Nr. 1-3, fq. 78] 

*Kush është dr. Musa Ahmeti? 

Mbaron studimet për histori më 1989; 1992 mbaron magjistraturën; ndërsa më 1996 doktoraturën. Bën specializime nga fusha e paleografisë latine, greke dhe sllavishtes mesjetare si dhe diplomatikës mesjetare: në Vatikan, Barcelonë, Madrid, Athinë, Budapest, Moskë, Wien, Zagreb, Paris, Dubrovnik, etj. Shkruan dhe punon në më shumë se 12 gjuhë të huaja, [shqip, /gjuhë e nënës/; latinisht, greqishte të vjeter e të re; italisht, frengjisht, spanisht, anglsiht, kroatisht, rumanisht, rusisht /si dhe gjuhët tjera sllave: bullgarisht, sllovenisht, polonisht/, etj. Në mënyrë pasive punon edhe në disa gjuhë të tjera. 

Pjesmarrës në shumë konferenca shkencore dhe seminare ndërkombëtare nga fushat e paleografisë dhe diplomatikës mesjetare si dhe përgjithësisht nga mesjeta në: Zagreb, Budapest, Nicë, Paris, Prishtinë, Tiranë, Vjenë, Munih, Madrid, Bukuresht, Shkup, Romë, Milano, Lublanë, Stamboll, Kairo, Moskë, Athinë, Sofje... etj. 

Bashkëpunon me disa nga Arkivat më të njohura të Evropës si këshilltar i Lartë për paleografinë latine e greke. Është laureuar disa herë me shpërblime të ndryshme për veprimtarinë hulumtuese shkencore nga mesjeta [shek. XIV-XV]. Mban leksione të rregullta në Universitetin e Zagrebit për lëndët paleografi latine, greke dhe sllavishte mesjetare. 

Dëshmia e piktorit italian më 1467 

Dokumenti i Vatikanit 

Në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit - Luigi Machiaveli, në mënyrë të prerë, në Codexin Latin: Urb. Lat. 512, pohon se Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu ishte i lartë: 1.98m.-Machiaveli, na njofton për një pikturë që i kishte bërë ai vetë dhe për një stemë origjinale të vitit 1467. -Nga medalioni i Zagrebit, për herë të parë, në mënyrë autentike, mund të vështrojmë tiparet fizike të fytyrës së Skenderbeut.

----------


## dodoni

Ened Janina -  08/04/2005

Skenderbeg, së shpejti markë birre në Angli

Kompania Beer2go do të nxjerrë këto ditë në treg markën më të re të birrës që do të mbajë emrin e Skënderbeut. Kjo birrë do të dalë në shitje në Britani me rastin e 600-vjetorit të lindjes së heroit tonë kombëtar  


Jemi mësuar që edhe kompanitë shqiptare ti vënë të huaja emrat e markave dhe as që mund të na shkonte ndërmend që një kompani, mu në Londër, do të përdorte një figurë shqiptare për të krijuar markë birre. Kështu mësohet se tregu anglez i birrës së shpejti do të njihet me markën më të re, birra Skenderbeg. Një fabrikë angleze birre ka vendosur që të prodhojë një produkt që do të ketë emrin e heroit tonë kombëtar. Kjo birrë do të dalë në treg këto ditë, me rastin e 600-vjetorit të lindjes së heroit tonë kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu. Një nga krerët e firmës, që do ta prodhojë birrën, ka qenë kohë më parë në Shqipëri dhe ka mbetur i mahnitur nga historia e Skënderbeut. Slogani i birrës më të re në Angli do të jetë Një birrë e fortë, për një burrë të fortë shqiptar. Lajmi është pohuar me anë të një komunikate për shtyp nga krerët e firmës angleze Beer2go dhe emri i birrës do të jetë Skenderbeg. 
Birra e re
Firma e birrës Beer2go sapo ka filluar prodhimin e markës së saj të dytë brenda gjashtë muajve. Dyqani, një nga më të rinjtë dhe më të vegjëlit në vend, po synon të tërheqë klientë dhe vizitorë nga të gjitha anët e Britanisë së Madhe, thuhet në komunikatën zyrtare për shtyp të firmës Beer2go. Sipas komunikatës, duke u nisur nga suksesi i madh i markës së tyre të parë, Bury IPA, firma ka vendosur prodhimin e markës së saj të re. Viti 2005 përkon me 600-vjetorin e lindjes së Skënderbeut, heroit kombëtar shqiptar që e ka mbrojtur vendin e tij nga sulmet e perandorisë otomane, - thuhet në këtë komunikatë. Kjo birrë e re do të dalë pikërisht në përvjetorin e këtij njeriu. Sipas komunikatës, në një nga legjendat shqiptare tregohet se si Skënderbeu lidhte në brirët e dhive pishtarë dhe e sulmonte ushtritë turke gjatë natës. Turqit kujtonin se bëhej fjalë për një ushtri shumë herë më të madhe, dhe nga frika e linin fushën e betejës. 
Historia e Skënderbeut
Në komunikatën e kompanisë Beer2go, në lidhje me produktin e saj më të ri, tregohet edhe historia e heroit tonë kombëtar. Emri i plotë i Skënderbeut është Gjergj Kastrioti dhe ka lindur në qytetin e Krujës. Ai ishte djali i pushtetarit vendës dhe në atë kohë Shqipëria ishte nën perandorinë turke. Për të garantuar besnikëri ndaj Turqisë, djemtë e pushtetarëve vendës merreshin peng dhe dërgoheshin në oborrin turk. Skënderbeu ka shkëlqyer në luftërat që ka bërë dhe u bë një nga gjeneralët më të mëdhenj të Turqisë. Në vitin 1443 ai u rebelua dhe e rimori nga turqit qytetin e babait të tij, Krujën, dhe ngriti flamurin shqiptar në të. Skënderbei bashkoi princat shqiptarë nën komandën e tij dhe për 25 vjet me radhë ndaloi që Shqipëria të ripushtohej nga ushtritë turke. Ai vdiq nga shkaqe natyrale në vitin 1468.- thuhet në komunikatën e firmës Beer2go. Kjo histori është dëgjuar dhe treguar nga një prej krerëve të firmës angleze, i cili e ka mësuar gjatë një vizite në vendin tonë. Ginny Buchan, një prej drejtorëve tanë, është impresionuar aq shumë nga kjo histori sa e ka ndierë që për 600-vjetorin e këtij njeriu të madh ti vinte emrin birrës. Slogani ynë do të jetë: Një birrë e fortë, për një burrë shqiptar të fortë. Gëzuar ditëlindjen Skënderbe!, thuhej në komunikatë. Birra e re do të jetë prodhim anglez me 5,5 për qind alkool, me ngjyrë të kuqërremtë dhe shumë kremoze. Ajo do të jetë një përzierje shijesh me aromë molle dhe karafili. Në përgjithësi, ajo do të ngjajë me tortat karakteriestike me mollë në Britani. Birra e re Skënderbeg pritet të jetë shumë e shijshme dhe e ngjashme me birrat tipike belge.

----------

